# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Skënder Luarasi: Kujtime Çkam parë e çkam dëgjuar

## Albo

Kujtime Çkam pare e çkam dëgjuar, pjesa e parë

Skënder Luarasi

*Në shkollën shqipe të Negovanit*

..Me punë në shkollë, në lëmë e në arë dhe në shoqërinë e ngushtë të botës sonë,
babai mbushi një mot në mes të familjes që kur u kthye nga mërgimi. Në punë
shtëpiake, babai qe nga më të zotët e më të shkathtit. Si mjeshtër e si bujk thoshin
se mund t'ia kishte kaluar vetëm i ati, Nini, prej të cilit qe edukuar.
Atë vjeshtë, patriotët e klubit ''Dituria'' e thirrën Petro Luarasin të çelte
shkollë shqipe në Manastir. Gazeta ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' e shpalli lajmin se me sa
gëzim dëgjuan që Petro pati arritur atje shëndoshë e mirë. Porse xhonturqit nuk
dhanë leje të çelej shkolla shqipe e veçantë në qendër të Vilajetit. Ata lejuan
vetëm të mësohej shqip në gjimnazin turk. Këtë babai nuk e pranoi dhe qëndroi në
Manastir si redaktor i gazetës ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' gjer në nëntor të vitit 1909.
Këtë muaj pleqësia për çeljen e mësonjëtores shqipe të Negovanit ( kryeplaku Sotir
Kristo dhe anëtarët: Sotir A. Xoxe,  Nasho Tipe, Gjeorgji A.Dhimo dhe Kristo S.
Radimishi iu lutën Petro Luarasit të vinte në fshatin e tyre të çelte shkollë shqipe
dhe ai pranoi me gëzim.
Botuesi i gazetës Lidhja ortodokse  Mihal Gramenon lajmonte:Më 30-të të
vjeshtës së tretë  u çel shkolla shqipe (e Negovanit) pas  sistemit pedagogjik  me
tre rjeshta, hë për hë nën drejtim të atdhetarit të flaktë z.Petro Nini
Luarasit(*)(*) Lajmet e të rat e vendit, Lidhja ortodokse, 16 dhjetor 1909 f.3 .
Ndërsa në një letër pleqësia e Negovanit shkuante: më 30 të Brumorit (nëntorit),
sot të hënën, nënë direksi të nderçmit atdhetar dhe të shumëvojturit mësonjës
z.Pjetri Nini Luarasihapi dyertë Mësonjëtorja Shqipe e shumë pësonjësit katundit
tënë Negovan, dhe zër i ëmbël i abecesë shqipe ep e merr nëpër buzët e ëngjëllta të
fëmijëvet tanë (*) Kur u çel shkolla shqipe e Negovanit, pati  mësues-drejtor Petro
Nini Luarasin dhe ndihmës Mihal Zikostathllarin. (*) gazeta Liria, nr.66, 1909.
Që prej tragjedisë së Ilindenit kur në luftë midis andartëve dhe komitaxhinjve
bullgarë u dogj një mëhallë e tërë ku u shuan familje të tëra shqiptare dhe gjer në
tragjedinë e 12 shkurtit 1905, ishin vrarë rreth dyzet e pesë patriotë shqiptarë se
s'kishin pranuar të ndryshonin kombësinë e tyre. Barbarëve nuk u mjaftoi kjo
tragjedi. Beharin e 1909-ës, andartët vranë patriotin Terja Tava dhe plagosën rëndë
në Manastir të nipin e Papa Kristos, Papa Vasilin. Më 14 shtator ditën e Kryqit, kur
Papa Vasili filloi meshën e Spironoit, Papa Thanasi i ndihmuar nga andartët grekë të
Kristasi Dhoksojanit, e shtriu priftin shqiptar përdhe në mes të kishës  dhe nisën
ta rrahin me dru. Në rrëmujë e sipër u vra grekomani Papa Thanasi dhe u plagosën i
vëllai Kol Joti dhe dhaskali grek Stavre Zëmërdeshi. Grekomanët që u arrestuan u
liruan më 12 shtator 1909. Papa Vasili vdiq në burg duke qenë në Manastir. Të tre
ne, babai, Dhimitri e unë, morrëm pjesë në varrimin madhështor që  pregatitën
shqiptarët e Manastirit, të krishterë e muhamedanë. 
Para se të nisej prej hotelit ''Liria'' për në Negovan, Telemak Gërmenji e pyeti
Petro Luarasin: ''Po s'ke frikë mos të të vrasin edhe ty?'' Dhe ai iu përgjegj:
''S'ka gjë. Sa më shumë të na vrasin aq më shumë do të shtohemi'' dhe me të dy bijtë
e tij u nis për në Negovan. 
Më kujtohet: Atë pasdreke kur qemë duke hyrë për të parën herë në fshatin Negovan na
treguan  se katër-pesë zotërinj që po shëtisnin kundrejt nesh ishin drejtori dhe
dhaskenjtë e shkollës greke.  Babai zbriti nga kali, iu afrua, e i përshëndeti
miqësisht në gjuhën greke. Por ata nuk begenisën as të kthejnë sytë e të na shihnin.

Ky qe një deklarim i heshtur lufte, që ditën e parë. 
Një tjetër rast më pastaj: Babai dhe unë po ngjitnim shkallët e larta të pazarit kur
 vumë re se sipër po priste dhaskali Petro Samarina që priste të zbriste sa të
largoheshim ne. ''Kalimera sas!'' e përshëndeti mësuesi i shqipes, por i greqishtes
heshti.
''Pse nuk më flisni?'' e pyeti i shqipes.
''Dhen me afisun'',(*) iu përgjegj Petro Samarina. 
''Po mua përse më lenë?'' e pyeti Petro Luarasi
''Esis isthete eleftheri''.(*)
Gazeta Lidhja ortodokse shkruante:
Një letër të gjatë që muarëm nga Negovani prej atdhetarit të flaktë z.Petro
Luarasi na lajmëron që grekomanët  me ndihmën e madhe të dhespotit të Kosturit
kërkojnë të përsëritin të vjetratSiç na shkruan zoti Luarasi aty përpara në një
dasmë q'u bë atje me gjithë të luturat  q'i bëri dhespotit fshati, ai ndaloi 
priftin të kurorëzojë këtë dasmë e kështu u shtrënguan të marrin një prift bullgar. 
Fshati për së shpejti kërkon nga qeveria t'i njihet një prift shqiptar e kështu të
mos ngjasë ndonjë turbullim. Për këtë, thotë zoti Luarasi, duhet të lëvizë edhe
''Lidhja Orthodhokse'' që bashkërisht të përpiqen  për të drejtat se me udhën që ka
zënë Patrikana kurrë nuk do të na jepen të drejtat Përgëzojmë pra atdhetarët
Negovanas  për ndjenjat kombëtare  edhe të rinj-martuesve u urojmë trashëgim e jetë
të gjatë (*)
(*)Lidhja ortodokse, 5 janar 1910, f.4

Andartët i zinin pusi babait përherë e kudo. Veçse tani jo vetëm patriotët shqiptarë
por edhe grekomanët nisën ta simpatizojnë mësonjësin e shqipes, të pakën si njeri.
Një prind i quajtur Kristo, vjehrri i kapedanit andart Ilo, i dërgoi të bijtë në
shkollën shqipe. Në mbrëmje na ftoi edhe për darkë. Vamë. Porse, pa shkuar një
gjysëm ore, djali i myftarit shqiptar, Nasho Tipes, erdhi dhe i pëshpëriti babait në
vesh që shpejt të iknim. Babai shpiku një shkak, i lypi ndjesë Kristos, iu fal
nderjes për ftesën dhe u ngritëm e shkuam. Ecëm përmes sheshit të xhamisë, kapërcyem
urën, ngjitëm shkallën e madhe shpejt e shpejt dhe qëndruam në sheshin e pazarit sa
të merrnim frymë. Sandejmi pamë tre veta të armatosur tek unjeshin prej mëhallës së
sipërme, anës lumit, duke ecur dhjetë-njëzet hapa larg njëri-tjetrit. Hynë në shtëpi
të Kristos.
Kur e pyeti babai Kriston për këtë vizitë të papandehur, ai iu përgjegj duke thënë:
''Po, qe Iloja. E thirra edhe atë. Desha të njheshit, të flisnit e të bënit që të
ndjekë edhe dhëndëri im shembullin e Spiro Bellkamenit''. Vërtet, Kristoja  qëndroi
besnik i partisë shqiptare  dhe qëllimi i tij duhet të ketë qenë i ndershëm. Sa për
Ilon ai u largua në Amerikë atë mot. Por kur plasi lufta ballkanike, kapedan Ilo
Pine (Opullos), tok me Xhoxhi Çarrën, u nis vullnetar për në ushtrinë greke veçse
nuk arrinë dot, u mbytën në oqean.
Ndërsa mësuesit e shkollës greke i mbanin nxënësit mbyllur që në fillim e gjer në
mbarim të lndëve, ata të shkollës sonë shqipe na nxirrnin për shëtitje çdo javë.
Marshonim duke kënduar: ''Merr uratën bir prej meje'', ''O trima luftëtarë'', ''Sa
të rronjë gjithësia'', ''Shkronjat tona janë të arta''. Vjershat e Gjerasim
Qiriazit: ''Ditët e djalërisë'', ''Djal i varfër'' dhe ''O mëmëzë'', s'kishte nxënës
që të mos i dinte përmendsh. Meloditë e tyre mbushnin udhët e buçisnin nëpër sheshet
e kodrat e Negovanit.
Drejtori, Petro Nini jipte këndim dhe histori; ''Istorinë e Skënderbeut'', ''Bagëti
e bujqësi'', ''Lulet e verës'', ''Kristomathinë'' dhe sidomos tregimet e vjershat e
Papa Kristo Harallambit.
Më 12 shkurt 1910, në orën e parë të mëngjesit, babai hyri në klasë i armatosur dhe
me gjallëri na urdhëroi të vishnim palltot e  librat t'i linim në klasë se do të
dilnim për shëritje. Qielli qe i kthjellët, dheu qe zbardhur me një cipë të trashë
dëbore. Në rradhë dy nga dy dhe duke kënduar përzjerazi, kush ''Ditët e djalërisë
janë për të kujtuar kohën kur e shkonim gjithë me gëzim'';  kush ''Për mëmëdhenë'',
dhe kush këngën ''Djal  i varfër'', ecëm udhës së Follorinës. Në fund të fshatit
qëndruam në një lëndinë. Kafshët kishin mlatur gjurmët mbi dëborë. Babai doli në
ballë e foli:
''Fëmijë të dashur! Kjo lëndinë është vend i shenjtë, është Golgothaja e Shqipërisë.
Këtu sipër, pesë vjet më parë andartët grekë na vranë Papa Kristo Harallambin dhe
pesë patriotë shqiptarë të Negovanit se nuk deshën të ndëronin kombësinë e tyre.
Këtu nuk do të shkelin njerëzit, veçse për t'u falur... Ne do të thurim lëndinën me
shtylla, do ta mbjellim me pemë dhe do të ngrehim në mes të kopshtit statujën e
dëshmorit të madh të Shqipërisë''. Dhe kur mbaroi së deklamuari elegjinë ''Papa
Kriston na e vranë!'' ne të rinjve na u duk sikur vetë malet na thirrën ''Merrni
gjakun!''
Shumë patriotë shqiptarë, me Ismail Qemalin në krye, patën bërë çmos që shqiptarët
të kuptoheshin e të vëllazëroheshin me grekët porse pas tragjedisë së 12 shkurtit
1905, pas këtij krimi të klerit grek e të politikanëve katilë të Athinës, u venit
çdo shpresë pajtimi. Shqiptarët u menduan se çfarë mund të bënin me krahët e vet për
dobi të mëmëdheut. Ndaj kështu, po këtë mot, u krijua Komiteti i Manastirit.

                                            *      *     *
Me t'u shpallur hyrjeti  në Manastir u mbajt kongresi i parë i alfabetit shqip.
Akoma qe kohë paqeje dhe Valiu i Vilajetit vetë begenisi të vinte për ta inaguruar.
Erdhi të përshëndeste delegatët shqiptarë edhe drejtori i gjimnazit grek
Anagnostopullos, i shoqëruar nga mësuesit filoshqiptarë Mihal Petru dhe Jorgji
Kizha, në krye të 1200 nxënësve, ndër të cilët doktorët e ardhshëm, Jani Basho dhe
Theodhosi e kafazi Ali Panariti.
Më 20 mars 1910, kur populli shqiptar qe tashmë në luftë të hapur me xhonturqit, u
mbajt kongresi i dytë i Manastirit, më shumë në seanca të fshehta, ndër të cilat u
bisedua për koordinimin  dhe forcimin e veprimtarisë së klubeve, për zhvillimin e
arsimit kombëtar, për të protestuar kundër mbylljes së shkollave shqipe, kundër
arrestimeve, internimit e dënimit të mësuesve dhe për të dënuar moralisht e
botërisht barbaritë e Shefqet Turgut Pashës. Ky kongres, që mund të quhet edhe ''i
kosovarëve'', për rrethanat e kohës dhe të vendit në të cilin u mbajt, është nga më
të rëndësishmit e kongreseve kombëtare shqiptare( *) 

(* )Ky kongres, qëndron në zenithin e të dy kuvendeve të Ferizajt që përbëjnë  katër
vjet nga më të lavdishmit në historinë e Shqipërisë. 

Petro Nini Luarasi u zgjodh sekretar i tij. Këtu ai foli në emër të Lidhjes
Orthodhokse dhe fjala e tij e botuar në ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' bëri përshtypje të
fortë.
Atë dimër unë qeshë sëmurur rëndë nga pleuriti dhe babai më pati shpënë në spitalin
francez të motrave stigmatine. Dola i shëruar kur pati filluar kongresi. Kur drekën
e parë hyra në restorant të hotelit ''Ilira'', ku qenë mbledhur delegatët, babai më
urdhëroi të vija të laja duart pastaj të kthehesha në sallën e bukës. Në të hyrë, më
qëndroi përpara tyre dhe më foli:''Shikoji në sy këta zotërinj,  mbaji mend mirë
fytyrat e tyre dhe t'i nderosh gjithë jetën, se ata përpiqen të shpëtojnë Shqipërinë
nga rrobëria!'' Dhe më tregoi emrat: ''Zotnitë Dervish Hima dhe Bedri Peja, Qazim be
Dibra, Hysni Curri, Ali Hajdar i Riza beut...'' e kështu me rradhë.
Dhe unë i shikova në sy dhe i nderova me krye . Dhe ndenja në trapezë bashkë me ata
dhe hëngra mish me fasule e një bakllava. Rrexhep beu nxorri të më falte një grosh,
por babai, më shumë me shenja se me fjalë i tha: '' Jo, se mësohet keq.''
Fëmijët ndjejnë gëzim të veçantë kur shohin e njihen me njerëz të mëdhenj,  kur i
dëgjojnë ata të flasin me nderim për ndonjë tjetër që nuk gjendet pranë. Kur dëgjoja
Dervish Himën të fliste me admirim për Ismail Qemalin dhe Hysni Curri po kështu për
Isa Boletinin, mua më shkonte mendja në kohën heroike të Skënderbeut dhe gëzohesha
që edhe ne shqiptarët kishim burra me famë. 
Njerëz me dinjitet, burra e gra, gjeje kudo, në çdo mëhallë të katundit tonë, në çdo
fshat të Kolonjës, në çdo qytet të Shqipërisë. Por ndryshe qe kur i shihja ata a
dëgjoja për ta veç e veç dhe ndryshe kur i shihja ata tok e i dëgjoja të flisnin e
të këshilloheshin bashkë për punët e mbarësinë e të gjithë popullit, si në Kongresin
e dytë të Manastirit.
Në Negovan, mua të voglit , që nuk e vrisja mendjen për të kuptuar rreziqet që na
përgjonin në çdo hap e çap prej armiqve të shkollës shqipe, çdo gjë m'u duk e bukur
dhe e dashur. Ndonëse s'kisha pranë, si në shtëpi, as nënën, as motrat, atje na u
bënë të tilla  gjithë gratë e vajzat e patriotëve, që nga e veja e Papa Kristos e
gjer te gruaja e vajzat e pojakut e të mullisit dëshmor të çështjes shqiptare. Dalë
nga dalë filluan të na simpatizojnë e të na bënin miq edhe ata familjarë të cilët në
fillim ishin treguar grekomanë. 
Kur u çel shkolla e Negovanit, ditën e parë erdhën nja dhjetë nxënës. Kur u mbyll,
në qershor, rreth njëqind nxënës e nxënëse morrën pjesë në provimet që u kremtuan me
pohë e pasqyli.

Në festën e mbarimit të motit shkollor erdhën nga Follorina kryetari i Beledijes
Haki bej Qafëzezi, komandanti i xhandarmërisë Qamil Efendi Elbasani dhe arkimandriti
i komunitetit bullgar, për të nderuar bashkatdhetarët e Papa Kristo Harallambit.
Edhe motin shkollor 1910-1911 babai në Negovan vajti.(*)
(*)Në vitin shkollor 1910-1911 dhanë mësim Petro Nini Luarasi, Mihal Zikostathllari,
Kosta Micehaxhi dhe Vasiliqia Koke nga Bellkameni
 Mua më mori pas, por Dhimitrin e dërgoi në shkollën bujqësore amerikane në Selanik.
Banuam përsëri në atë vilën e bukur, mbanë udhës së Follorinës, përballë kopshtit
ku do të ngrihej monumenti i Papa Kristos, banorët e së cilës qenë vrarë të gjithë
gjatë përpjekjes midis andartëve e komitaxhinjve bullgarë më 1903. 
Babë e bir, të dy flinim në odën përdhese që kish vetëm dy dritare ballë kopshtit.
Natën babai koburen e mbante nën jastëk, çiften varur në mur dhe dogranë fshehur mes
dyshekut. Ai punonte edhe pas mesit të natës, se po pregatiste librin ''Mallkimi i
shkronjave shqipe dhe çpërfolja e shqiptarit''.(*) 
---------
(*) Kur ishim në Negovan, babai lexoi që  gazeta londineze ''Times'' akuzonte
Patrikanën e Stambollit dhe klerin grek në  përgjithësi se  ndalonin ''me mjete të
panomta  përparimin e shkronjave shqipe dhe qytetërimin e shqiptarëve''.  Kur,
organi i Patrikanës ''Eklisiastiqi alithia''( ''E vërteta kishtare'') e mohoi këtë
akuzë, im atë filloi të përgatisë pamfletin ''Mallkimi i Shkronjave shqipe dhe
çpërfolja e shqiptarit'' ku me dokumenta e fakte provonte të vërtetën se kleri grek
edhe altarin e shenjtë  e përdorte në shërbim të shovinizmit.

  Kur zgjohesha, vija re si mbështetej në tryezë, si mendohej e  shkruante, si
ngrihej e ecte tutje-tëhu, si ulej e prapë shkruante. Herë-herë sikur fliste me
vete, i helmuar, i gëzuar, ndoshta  mallkimeve të dhespotit Fillaret: 
I mallkuari dhe i shkishëruari Petro Luarasi ka shkuar në fshatra të ndryshme të
rrethit të Kolonjës, duke u premtuar emërimin e mësuesve shqiptarë për mësimin e
shqipes, një gjuhë e cila nuk ekziston Shpallim se kushdo që ndikohet nga i
mallkuari Petro Luarasi dhe shokët e tij, ose pranon mësues shqiptarë, do të
shkishërohet nga i madhi Zot e do të marrë mallkimin e etërve të kishës .(*)
-------
(*) Fragment  nga mallkimi i Dhespotit të Kosturit, Fillaret, më 20 shtator 1892.

po u përgjigjej me fjalët:

''Ne shqiptarët i duam jo vetëm vëllezërit tanë grekë, po gjithë vëllezërit e botës,
veç se dëshërojmë që të na duan edhe ata neve!...  Kombi ynë është bashkësia e
shqipëtarëve, dhe gjuha jonë është shqipja, të cilën e trashëguam nga stërgjyshërit
tanë PellazgëtTa begatojmë gjuhën edhe kombin tënë me kulturë dhe qytetërim, dhe
atëherë do të shohëm që gjithë sa folën liksht kundër gjuhës dhe kombit tënë do të
turpërohen dhe si dylli përpara faqes së zjarrit do të treten prej nakarit. Le të
mos frikësohemi përpara llomotitjeve e prrallave grarishte të atyre që nuk e
dashurojnë po e urrejnë mbrothësinë e njerëzisë dhe nënë mask shenjtorësh e
mendarësh duan të na gabojnë ne, dhe le të dimë se ai që është frikacak përkundrejt
së drejtës - ai bëhet tradhëtor i mëmëdheut dhe i vetes së tij.(*)
---------
(*) Petro N. Luarasi:Mallëkim i shkronjavet shqipe dhe çpërfolja e shqipëtarit,
Manastir, 1911, f. 7.



Një ditë e pashë babanë të qajë. Sa m'u dhimbs! Kishte marrë një letër nga fshati ku
i shkruanin se vëllai im i vogël Pirro pati vdekur nga kolla e mirë e fruthi,
sëmundje që korrën gati gjithë fëmijët e fshatit atë dimër dhe që u përhapën
nëpërmjet kungimit.

                                             *      *       *

Motin e dytë në Negovan vizitat e patriotëve nga vende të ndryshme po bëheshin më të
dendura në banesën tonë: më të shpeshta u bënë edhe përpjekjet e andartëve grekë për
ta vrarë babanë. Dhe do ta kishin vrarë me siguri po të mos kishin qenë trimi me
fletë Spiro Toli Bellkameni dhe djemtë patriotë të Negovanit që e ruajtën si sytë e
ballit.
Edhe vetë e parandjente rrezikun. Në një letër nga Negovani, me datë 10 mars 1911, 
i shkruan Kristo Papa Stefan Luarasit në Sofje: ''Në kohë të keqe unë s'kam ndërmend
t'ua le mësonjëtoren grekomanëvet, po do të qëndroj gjer në fund...para dy javësh e
dërgova Skënderin në shtëpi, e largova...''
Unë, me të arrirë në Korçë, shkova drejt e në shkollën shqipe të çupave, të piqesha
me time motër Thomaidhën. Ajo, sa më pa vetëm, u zbeh në fytyrë dhe sa s'ia dha të
qarit. ''Po babai?'' më pyeti. E sigurova që qe mirë dhe s'dija përse më nisi aq
herët.
Në fund të motit shkollor u kthye edhe vetë. 
Në Korçë, një ditë më parë se të ngjiste përpjekja në Orhan Çiflik, e arrestuan. Kur
i sollën të vrarët te sheshi i hyqymetit atë po e gjykonin në zyrën e mystendikut.
Kur erdhi në fshat dhe u mblodhën miq e mysafirë që ta uronin për ''Mirë se na
erdhe!'' ai i pari u dha lajmin e vrasjes së Bajazit Rehovës dhe të pesë djelmoshave
- nxënës të tij! Kur zuri emrin e Kristaq Kosturit, babai i të cilit  pati rënë pesë
vjet më parë dëshmor i plumbave të andartëve në Selanik, lotët i rrodhën mbi faqe.
 Atë ditë të zezë korriku Korça mbajti frymën. Bijt e saj një çerek ore larg vatrës
së tyre patën rënë në luftë me asqerët osmanllinj. Disa ditë më parë kapedanët
Spiro Bellkameni, Qamil Panariti , Mendu Zavalani e Gani Sali Butka patën marrë
pjesë në mbledhjen e Frashërit dhe sipas planit që vendosën mes tyre komitët, u
nisën për në vendet e caktuara. Në Vithkuq u bashkua me ta Bajazit Rehova. Në
Korçë, anëtarët e komitetit patën siguruar armë, bukë e veshmbathje  për
kryengritësit dhe prisnin që të vinte ndokush ti merrte. Natën e 29 korrikut çeta
e Qamil Panaritit me tetë vetë dhe e  Spiro Bellkamenit me dymbëdhjetë  që qenë
nisur për në Mal të Thatë, pushuan në arat e Orman Çifligut e të Pojanit dhe
prisnin tu vinin armatimet.(*)
(*) Kishin vendosur të sulmonin burgun e Korçës për të çliruar patriotët. 
Një çoban i Mehmet beut i diktoi dhe i kallzoi në Hyqymet. Të dy çetat ranë në pusi.
Zyrtarët turq thirrën familjarët e kryengritësve  të vinin të identifikonin trupat e
të vrarëve. Po kush guxonte t'i dilte tmerrit në sy? Kur u përhap fjala se plaku
Vani Cico Kosturi u nis për te shesh i hyqymetit, jo të afërmit e dëshmorëve, por
gjithë kasabaja i vajti pas.
Plaku i nderuar qëndroi përpara gjashtë kufomave të bëra copë-copë prej barbarëve
anadollakë: asnjëra nuk njihej se e cilit trimi qe. I vështroi në heshtje të thellë
sikur u fal përpara një altari. Dhe kur Rexhep Palla e pyeti për të parin në rradhë
se e kujt qe, plaku i nderuar iu përgjegj: ''E djalit tim!''
''Po kjo tjetra?''
''Të gjitha të djemve të mij!'' iu përgjegj patrioti kryelartë, i hodhi renegatit të
Resnjës një vështrim përçmues dhe i ktheu krahët. Të gjithë e përcollën në shtëpi.
Atë ditë Vani Cico Kosturi u bë babai i gjithë Korçës.
Përparimi i shkollës së Negovanit, libri  ''Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe dhe
çpërfolja e shqiptarit'', që goditi rëndë politikën e Patrikanës në Shqipëri dhe mbi
të gjitha përpjekjet e tij për themelimin e një komiteti  për bashkimin e gjithë
çetave në Shqipërinë jugore, këto e shumë të tjera i bënë kundërshtarët e Petros që
të përpiqeshin ta zhduknin sa më parë, sepse qe i ri, i fortë dhe i dashur prej
kryengritësve shqiptarë.
Ndërsa s'kalonte javë pa u bërë ndonjë mbledhje në shtëpi të tij me ndonjë Vangjel
.Gjikë a Memduh Zavalani, ose nga ndonjë bastisje e nizamëve turq kur ngutësisht në
fillim të gushtit e thirrën në Manastir.
Më 10 gusht u nda nga shokët e Manastirit shëndosh e mirë.
Si e penguan edhe kësaj radhë nja dy ditë në Korçë arriu në fshat të dielën që në
mëngjez. Pati vajtur drejt e në kishë dhe pas meshës gjerdisi me pleqtë e fshatit
për urime.

                                                   *      *    *

Qe gostia e tij e fundit. Atë të djelë rrodhën miq nga të gjithë anët e fshatrave që
të ndodheshin në panair, ditën e Shën Mërisë, më 15 gusht. Për drekë, atë ditë, në
mes të mysafirëve të tjerë, pati edhe Stefan Blushin, mikun e vjetër që, kur ishte
vetë mësues në Bezhan më 1883, e pati kënduar në këngën e kapedan Xhemos nga Starja.
Po atë ditë pasdreke, priti në odën e vogël nga një burrë prej cilitdo fshati kufi
me Luarasin, të krishterë e myslimanë. Nga Qyteza më kujtohet plaku Reiz, nga
Luarasi Adem Karafili. U tregoi dëshirën për çeljen e një shkolle në Luaras për
fëmijët e këtyre fshatrave, me një konvikt në shtëpinë e tij. Ai me dy të tjerë do
të jepte mësim, i ndihmuar edhe prej së bijës së madhe, Thomaidhës, e cila atë vit
mbaroi shkollën e Qiriazëve në Korçë.
Ai pati edhe një plan tjetër, që e bisedoi vetëm me ata pakë fshatarët e tij që
kishin pjesë në arat e Pradellës. Sivanllarëve dhe Gjokollarëve do t'u falte
selishtat e mëhallës dhe arat rreth e rrotull për hiset e tyre. Adem Karafilit e
Fehimit nga Matorukët, u tha t'ua blinte me qëllim që të ndërtonte një shkollë
bujqësore dhe ata i thanë se qenë gati t'ia falnin veç të bëhej kjo punë.
Të nesërmen, ditën e martë, pasi pati përcjellë miqtë e fundit, tek hidhte vrah, e
thirrën të vinte në Ersekë. Dhe të mërkurën në mëngjes u nis për atje. Rreth orës
pesë pas dreke u bë keq.
E shpunë në han të sëmurë. Kërkoi ndihmën e mjekut por s'i erdhi. Kërkoi të vinte
Mihal Leshica por të dy xhandarët rojtarë te dera e hanit nuk e lanë të hynte. Nuk
lanë asnjë burrë të hynte brenda ta shikonte, ta ndihmonte. E motra Jane dhe
fshatari Kozo Dhima e ndihmuan pak. Gjuha i qe prerë. Dha shenjë që ta nisnin për në
fshat...në Gostivisht. Po atë mbrëmje dha frymën e fundit, në shtëpinë e së
kushërirës Parashqevi Kita. Fjalët e fundit, të folura me vështirësi, ia drejtoi së
shoqes: ''Amanet fëmijët!'' dhe mbylli syt e shkoi. Të nesërmen e suallën në Luaras.
Këtu erdhën edhe doktori grek, edhe xhandarë turq, një syresh i krishterë. Po përse
erdhën tani?

                                            *       *       *

Petro Nini paskish vdekur nga kolera dhe kufoma duhej t'i digjej me gëlqere! Të
krishterë e myslimanë, ndër të cilët edhe plaku Tahir Orgocka patën ardhur në varrim
të Petros. Muhamedanët, të armatosur, qëndronin pakëz larg: në njërën anë shumica,
miqtë e Jaçes e të Zenelit, në tjetrën anë Dake Mali me disa shokë, vrasësit e Jaçes
e të Zenelit! E kur xhandarët guxuan të afrohen që të derdhin gurin përvëlonjës mbi
trupin e Petros, Dakja, armiku i tij i pajtuar, u turr drejt varrit dhe u thirri të
tjerëve: ''Qe miku juaj, hasmi im. Po më lehtë do të më përvëlojnë mua të gjallë se
trupin e Petros!''
Xhandarët ua mbathën këmbëve pas doktorit që iku kaluar tok me suvarinjtë. Dake Mali
qante si kalama.
Thanas Cico Duro-ah sa burrë i mirë, veç të mos kish patur të pirët! - hahej nga një
herë me tim atë: ''Fol, o Petro, kush është më i pasur, ti me tri motra apo unë me
tre vëllezër?''
''Prit sa të vdes, o xha Thanas, do ta marrç vesh prej kujës.''
Kur e mbuluan Petron, e mori vesh xha Thanasi që edhe Petrua paskish patur tre
vëllezër, po jo prej kujes - se zemrat qenë zënë nga zemërimi- po prej asaj që ngjau
rreth atij varri, që të huaj deshën ta çnderonin, dhe prej qëndrimit burrëror të
atyre tri motrave.
Guri Sevo ndodhej larg Shqipërisë kur vdiq Petroja, por Leko Dhosi i dha një
përshkrim të imët mbi varrimin e mësuesit të shqipes: ''N'atë çast njerëzia as që
pyetën fare se ç'është frika. Kur vdiq ky njeri i mirë i fshatit tonë, le të vdesim
edhe ne - le të vdesim!'' thanë. Dhe s'kishin se ç'të bënin asqerët se s'i mbanin
dot njerëzit''. Kështu  shkruante Leko Dhosi, nxënës i Petros, i cili edhe ai vetë
tre vjet më vonë ra i vrarë mu përpara kishës së Katundit prej plumbave të
andartëve. Ai shkoi theror  bashkë me ata nxënës të Petros që i dogjën në Treskë dhe
me ata dy dëshmorë të Gostivishtit, atë e bijë, Vasil e Paro Kita, që i therën, po
në atë shtëpi ku vdiq Petro Luarasi, i helmuar nga shërbëtorët e kishs greke dhe
xhonturqit e qeverisë turke.
Burrërisht qëndruan djemtë trima të fshatit rreth kufomës së Petros në atë çast, 
kështu burrërisht edhe rreth familjes së tij tre vjet më vonë, kur skllevër të
shitur në të huaj deshën ta fshinin nga faqja e dheut.''
Një shok i Komitetit lajmëronte gazetat: ''Petroja vdiq dhe me vdekjen e këtij
Atdheu shqiptar humbi një bir të vërtetë dhe Komiteti një anëtar të fortë dhe
punëtor të parë.''
Gjithë gazetat u mbushën me nekrologji për Petro Luarasin: ''Dielli'', ''Lirija'',
''Drita'', ''Kalendari''...të gjitha botuan përshkrime të gjata mbi jetën dhe veprat
e tij.(*) 
(*) Ngushëllime vinin edhe nga Bota e re
Nekrologji për P.N.Luarasin dhe ora e fundit, Dielli , 28 shtator 1911, f.2.
Ngushëllim: Shoqëria ''Mall i Mëmëdheut'' dhe ''Përlindja Shqiptare'' e Jamestownit,
dërgon ngushëllimet e saj të sinqerta familjes Petro Luarasi për humbjen e të
dashurit tyre dhe atdhetarit tonë të palodhur, e fillonjësit të Shoqërisë ''Mall i
Mëmëdheut'' , Dielli, 19 .10.1911, f.3.

Shumë atdhetarë të vërtetë e qanë me lot të nxehtë në vjersha të bukura vajtimtare.
''Dhe unë vetë e kam qarë Petron'', shkruan Guri Sevo, ''pse e kisha mik e mësonjës,
dhe se natura i kishte dhënë një cilësi të veçantë në mendje dhe në zemër,
karakterin që e çquante nga shumica, dhe si shqiptar e kemi dashur se na nderonte
fshatin e kombin.''(*)
(*)


Në fillim të shekullit Patrikana greke pati marrë vendim që dhespotët të emëroheshin
jo më pleq po të rinj, të zotët për të zbatuar çdo mizori kundër armiqve të
elenizmit dhe dërgoi të tillë në Kostur, në Manastir dhe në Korçë. Njëri qysh në
predikimin e tij të parë u tha besimtarëvet: ''Moisiu ka thënë: Përgjigjuni
kundërshtarit sy për sy e dhëmb për dhëmb". Unë ju them: Ndë ju nxjerrtë armiku
njërin sy, ju t'ia nxirrni të dy sytë dhe ndë ju theftë një dhëmb, ju t'ia thyeni të
gjithë''.
Tjetri: ''Krishti u tha apostujvet: Lerini shtëpitë dhe ejani pas meje. Unë ju them:
shitini shtëpitë, armatosuni dhe vrajini armiqtë e helenizmit''. Dhe kështu e në
këtë mënyrë barbare predikonin dhespotët e Fanarit në vendet ku nuk flitej gjuha
greke.
Kur mendoj që Karavangjeli i Kosturit dha urdhër që të bëhej masakra e 12 shkurtit,
në të cilën humbën jetën Papa Kristoja, vetëm se meshoi shqip në fshatin e tij
Negovan, Papa Theodhosi, vetëm se qe i vëllai i Papa Kristos, dhe Papa Vasili, vetëm
se qe nipi i tyre, dhe të katër të tjerët, vetëm se donin të dëgjonin ungjillin
shqip, dhe brenda pesë vjetëve edhe dyzet e katër të tjerë banorë të Negovanit u
bënë fli vetëm se dërguan fëmijët në shkollën shqipe, çuditem, jo që e helmuan Petro
Luarasin më 1911, po si nuk e vranë në Negovan që të nesërmen e ditës që çeli
shkollën shqipe në atë fshat!
Po, vërtet, pse nuk e vranë?(*)
--------------
Kur Thoma Bezhani ia bëri këtë pyetje së gjyshes, ajo i qe përgjegjur : ''Plumbi nuk
i ze trimat''. (90 vjetori i shkollës shqipe në Bezhan, ''Mësuesi'',14 janar 1974)

Se ja që Petro Nini Luarasi nuk kish thimjo ksillo, copë dru prej kryqit të
Krishtit që ti shërbente si hajmali. Po ç'djem besnikë e trima paskeshin qenë ata
të Negovanit e të Bellkamenit! Këta të gjithë me kapedan Spiro Bellkamenin e ruajtën
Petron si të dy sytë e ballit.
''Po pse ia bënë atë të keqe dhe e helmuan!''
Helmimi ka qenë një nga armët e ndyra që përdorte Bizanci për të zhdukur armiqt e
tij; se vrasja me helm mund të maskohet. Dhe helmatimin e Petro Luarasit u përpoqën
ta maskonin duke çpifur se vdiq nga kolera.
Për vdekjen e Petros prej helmit aso kohe u bind e gjithë bota, me gjithë përpjekjet
që bënë konspiratorët grekë e xhonturq për të mbuluar aktin e tyre kriminal prej
opinionit publik. Kur u kthye Petro Luarasi nga Manastiri në Kolonjë, domethënë
dhjetë ditë para se të vdiste, ai ishte fare mirë nga shëndeti. 
Gazeta ''Drita'' e Manastirit, më 16 Vjeshtë e Parë 1911, shkruan për vdekjen dhe
lajmëron me këto fjalë: ''Ky atdhetar i flaktë vdiq në gusht të këtij moti në
Ersekë. Disa thonë që e farmakosën armiqtë dhe disa të tjerë thonë se vdiq nga
apopleksia. Dy javë më parë se të vdiste kish ardhur këtu në Manastir dhe ish fare
mirë nga shëndeti.''
Po të kish qenë i sëmurë Petro Luarasi qëndronte në Manastir dhe atje mund të gjente
mjekimin e nevojshëm. Pas dy ditësh udhë, të mërkurën, më 10 gusht arrin në Korçë ku
përsëri e mbajtën nën vërejtje për nja dy ditë. Kur e lëshuan, po të kish qenë
sëmurë, qëndronte në Korçë, ku mund të gjente mjekimin e nevojshëm më lehtë se në
fshat.
Të djelë, më 14 gusht, u nis që me natë nga Korça për në Luaras me këmbë. Kur arriu
në fshat, shkoi drejt e në kishë, ku pati nisur mesha. Të nesërmen qe panairi i Shën
Marisë dhe u interesua të piqej me sa më shumë mysafirë, që t'u fliste e t'i bindte
për të çelur shkolla shqipe. Tërë atë mëngjes bëri vizita nëpër fshat. U puth e u
përqafua me miq e të dashurit e tij. Në shtëpi të tij priti e përcolli mysafirë,
hëngri e piu bashkë me ta. Të martën shtroi vetë vrahun në lëmë dhe punoi gjithë
ditën e ditës. Të mërkurën më 17 gusht, thonë se nuk kishte ndër mend të shkonte në
Ersekë, por e thirrën. Edhe këtë ditë i la kafshët për punë e shkoi me këmbë në
pazar. Kishte shpresë të kthehej shëndoshë e mirë në fshat. 
Dihet se në Ersekë foli për punë të shkollës që dëshironte të çelej asaj vjeshte
atje. Për këtë gjë foli edhe me tregëtarët grekomanë të atjeshëm, dhe me Pet
Prodanin në dyqan të tij. Grekomanët kishin organizuar një shoqëri të tyre në
Kolonjë me kryetar nderi dhespotin e Kosturit, Joakinin, me të cilin Petro Luarasi
kishte qenë në luftë për vdekje. Pet Prodani qe kryetar i kësaj shoqërie, një doktor
grek Joan Thanas Janulis ish sekretar i saj. Atë pasdreke fatale, prej dyqanit të
Pet Prodanit shkoi në spicerinë e Janulit. Në këtë interval u sëmur Petro Luarasi.
Që u helmua, s'ka dyshim. Pyetja është: Ku u helmua, në dyqan të Pet Prodanit apo në
farmacinë aty ngjitur. Përpara spiceranës u rrëzua përdhe. Kur e shpunë në han,
njerëz të porositur po thërrisnin nëpër pazar: ''Kolera! Kolera! Petro Luarasi ka
kolerën!''
Këtë e bënë komplotistët për të humbur gjurmët e krimit të tyre. Në atë moment
shpifja e bëri efektin e saj për të mbajtur njerëzit larg të sëmurit, po gjithë bota
e kuptoi që Petro Luarasi vdiq i farmakosur.(*)
(*) Një fakt tjetër  provon se tim atë e farmakosën. Gjatë kthimit nga Erseka, hipur
mbi mushkën e Kozo Dhimës, villte përmbi qafën e saj. Të nesërmen  ngordhi edhe
mushka, që qe  e shëndetshme e bënte përmbi 15 napolona asaj kohe. 

Sali Butka dhe Spiro Bellkameni  të cilët ndodheshin në mal me çetat e tyre, erdhën
fshehurazi në shtëpinë e të vdekurit për ngushëllim dhe biseduan rreth katilëve që
duhej ta paguanibn me kokë vrasjen e mikut të tyre. E shoqja e Petros iu lut me lot
në sy: Aman veç gjak jo, se i  kam fëmijët të vegjël!( )
(*)  Populli ia ruajti kujtimin Petros dhe nuk i harroi bashkëfajtorët. Më 1920, kur
Kolonja hyri nën administratën shqiptare, patriotët kërkuan dhe bënë që doktor
Janulis të shporrej prej Ersekës nën akuzën si bashkëpunëtor për vrasjen e Petros.
Ndërsa Pet Prodani, agjenti kryesor i dhespotit të Kosturit dhe i xhonturqve, i
lidhur ngushtë me ta si vegël për zhdukjen e Petros, mbrohej nga bejlerët dhe e
ndjente veten aq të sigurtë sa njëherë  kur ra fjala për vdekjen e Petros u mburr
duke thënë: Miqtë e Petros e muarrën vesh se unë jam më i madh se Perëndia.
     Aq e urrenin  këta grekomanë Petro Luarasin, sa më 1926, pas rikthimit të
Zogut, rrugës në të cilën Petro Luarasi pati shkuar i  sëmurë dhe i kishin vënë
emrin e tij, ia hoqën tabelën, dhe në listën e gjatë që u pregatit prej
bashkisë së Korçës me rastin e 25-vjetorit të Indipendencës shqiptare ndërmjet
gjithë atyre veteranëve dhe patriotëve mungonte emri i Petro Nini Luarasit,
(Gazeta ''Drita'', nr. 207, 4 gusht 1937). 
Kundër kësaj  ''harrese'' njerëz të popullit dërguan protestën e tyre të fortë në
gazetën zyrtare Drita të Tiranës. ( Gazeta ''Drita'' , nr.212  10.8.1937, f.3) 
Shënim: ''Bëjmë me dije se në periudhën 12.12.1936-13.8.1945, Skënder Petro Luarasi,
gjendej jashtë shtetit (në gusht 1937 në Spanjë)  pra është i pabazuar çdo 
hamendësim se ''pikërisht ai''  është autori-anonim i kësaj proteste  Nuk dihet se
në ç'rrethana është ngjizur kjo ide që të vërë nderin e shenjtorit ortodoks   Petro
Nini Luarasi në duart e Skënder Petro Luarasit, '' të birit plangprishës, heretik e
të indoktrinuar me internacionalizëm''.
Një nga dialogjet e mbajtur në provimet e shkollës shqipe në Korçë midis dy nxënësve
shqiptarë dhe një nxënësi grekoman, i cili mburr antikat e Greqisë, mësuesi i
shqipes e mbaron me fjalët:
                                      Vëlla, çna duhen të teprat?
                                      Nuk vështrojmë punët ne?
                                      Grekët qofshin të vjetrit,
                                      Për ne qoftë çdo e re.
Ai vdiq në luftë e sipër  për të renë.
Kur vdiq i la së shoqes pesë lira borxh të cilat ajo i shleu duke shitur bagëti e
drithë që t'ia mbante të pastër emrin. Fëmijëve nuk u la trashëgim talanta por
karakterin  e emrin e mirë.
Në kujtimet e tij Sali Butka shkruan: Në qoftë se në Kolonjë do të ngrihet në
kohën e ardhshme ndonjë përmendore për atë që e shpëtoi dhe e nderoi këtë vend, kjo
përmendore duhet të jetë e Petro Nini Luarasit, që na zgjoi, na bashkoi e na
lartësoi dëshirat e veprimet.( )
( )Mbas çlirimit, Kolonja  ia ngriti bustinPetro Nini Luarasit dhe ia  përjetësoi
emrin në  shkollën e Ersekës  të cilën e pati ngritur që gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare .

Epitaf i thjeshtë: Mësues i lavdishëm i shkollës shqipe.

----------


## dp17ego

Puna e Petro Luarasit eshte vertet nje monument ne fushen e shqipes.

Ndoshta duhet folur shume me tepr per keto lloj temash

----------


## petrol

SKËNDER P. LUARASI
Kujtime Çkam parë e çkam dëgjuar 


Linda

                                                                                Të  enjten  që  në  saba,
                                                                                 u këput  një  yll  e  ra,
                                                                                o  ç'gëzim  për  marshalla.
                                                                                Thomaidhës  dhe  Dhimitrit,  
                                                                                 sot  u  lindi  një  vëlla.





 Unë linda  më  gjashtë  janar, motin  e  fundit  të  shekullit  që  perëndoi,  në fshatin Luaras të rrethit Kolonjë.
 -------
-  S.Luarasi e cilëson vitin 1900 si  vitin e fundit të shekullit XIX ndaj, sipas kalendarit të ri, datëlindja e tij duhet të ishte  18 janar (kalendarit të vjetër i shtohen   trembëdhjetë ditë dhe i zbritet një ditë nga viti i fundit i shekullit). Meqë zyrtarët  e cilësuan vitin 1900 si fillim të shekullit XX, ia  shënuan datëlindjen më 19 janar. (Shën. i red.)

-Fshatit Luaras (ndryshe Luadhas emërim për shkak të luadheve të shumta)   në fund të shek.XIX kishte  mbi dyqind  shtëpi  të shpërndara në njëmbëdhjetë mëhalla, myslimane e të krishtera  të quajtura Mal, Kostallarë, Penkollarë, Pepillarë, Bakillarë, Priftanj, Frëngjas, Mujollarë, Gurakë, Ziskollarë e Matorukë. Veç pepillarëve  të gjithë banorët e Luarasit qenë me origjinë shqiptare.

Ngjarjen  e  kësaj  dite, më  të  rëndësishmen  në  jetën  time, si  në  jetën  e  çdo  njeriu, nuk  munda  t'a  shoh  me  sytë  e  mi.  Të  tjerë  më  të  mëdhenj  se  unë  nga  mosha, ma  kanë  treguar fill  e  flakë, dhe  më  duket  sikur  të  kem  qenë  edhe  vetë   atje ditën,  a  më  drejt  me  thënë  natën,  e  gjashtë  janarit, 1900, alla  turka.
--------

 Alla turka - Këto dy fjalëza kanë një kuptim të gjerë nga pikëpamja gjeografike e historike, fetare, kulturale dhe morale. Ato tregojnë që në atë kohë ajo copë tokë në jug-lindje të Evropës, sot e quajtur Shqipëri, qe pjesëz e Perandorisë Otomane. Populli shqiptar jetonte nën pushtetin e ngadhnjimtarit oriental që i kishte imponuar gjithë të metat e një bote kryekëput të huaj.
Feja muhamedane dhe  kristiane, të dyja orientale dhe të mbrusura me bestytnira të panatyrshme ia çartnin shpirtin popullit shqiptar  në turq e kaurë.

Unë  vetë  me  këta  sytë  e  ballit  e  kam  kënduar  këtë  fakt  ashtu  nja  tetë  a  nëntë  vjet  pas  lindjes  sime  në  një  defter  të  shtëpisë   në  të  cilin  babai  kishte  shënuar  datat  e  ngjarjeve  me  rëndësi  në  familjen  tonë.  E  gjeta  radhorin  rastësisht  në  hatëllin  e  vatrës  së  madhe  duke  kërkuar  atje  ndonjë  këmborë   a  zile  për ta përdorur ditën e Vangjelizmoit, kur  kalamajtë  e  fshatit, me  shumë  zhurmë  e    shamatë,  trembnin e  dëbonin  gjarpërinjtë, uriqtë  e  thithëlopat  nga  qilarët.
  Një  dëshmi tjetër  që vërteton   ditëlindjen  time  gjëndet  në  Kalendarin  Kombial  që  botonte  për  çdo  mot, në  atë  shekull,  shtypshkronja  Mbrothësia  e  shoqërisë  Dëshira  të  cilën  patriotët    e   komunitetit shqiptar  e  patën  filluar  ''që  më  një  të Kollozhegut  atje  brenda  mu  në  Sofje  për  skoli  në  Shqipëri''.  Në  pragun  e  shekullit  tonë,  në  numrin  e  janarit  1901,  në  shtyllën  e  ndihmëtarëve  ky  kalendar  lajmëronte  botën  shqiptare  se  në  familjen  e  Petro  Nini  Luarasit  pati  lindur  një  djalë, i  pagëzuar  me  emrin  Skënder, i  cili  pa  mbushur  akoma  motin,  nga  patriotizmi  i  tij  i  flaktë  dhe  i  përvëluar  për  mëmëdhenë,  zgjidhi  qesen  për  të  ndihmuar  kulturën  shqiptare. Natyrisht  që  motaku  zgjidhi  qesen  e  t'et. 
Që  në  mëngjesin  e  ditës  së  enjte, djem  këmbëshpejtë  të  mëhallës  Kostallarë
---------------------
 Kostallarë,  quhet kështu meqenëse u  themelua nga Kosta,  paraardhësi  im. Stërnipi i Kostës, ose më mirë të them, stërgjyshi im më i largët që më kanë thënë, qe Sotiri. Pra unë mund të quhem: Skënder  Petro Nini Petro Risto Koço Sotir Kostallari.
Fëmijët e tjerë të Kostës, të përzënë prej bejlerëve, u arratisën në Stamboll, Volo e Athinë. 

 u  vërsulën  në  të  katër  drejtimet  kardinale për në  katunde  ku im atë   kishte  miq  e farefis  që  tu  jepnin  lajmin  e  gëzuar  të  lindjes  sime  dhe  të  merrnin  sihariqin. Që  atë  ditë  rrodhën  tezet, tetot  e  hallot, kushërinj  e  kushërira, krushk  e  krushka, të  gjithë  plot  gëzim  për  atë  ferishte  që  po  shtonte  numrin  dhe  të  qarat  e  shqipëtarëve  nën  zgjedhën  turke. Ato  erdhën  të  ngarkuara  me  torba   dhe  hejbe  plot   kuleçë  e  petulla, byrekë  e  brushtulla  që  ta  ndihmonin  vëllanë  a dajon  e  tyre,  kunatin  a  motrën  e  tyre  në  këtë  hall  të  madh  që i  gjeti,  t'u  jepnin   dorën   prindërve   të gjorë   të  cilëve  po  u  shtohej  edhe  një  gojë  tjetër  rreth  sofrës  varfanjake. Dhe  ç'kuleçë  e  brushtulla  qenë  ato  të  hallë  Janes  e  hallë  Nerënxës (të martuara  në  Blush), të  hallë  Kiles (motra  më e vogël  e  babait)  dhe  të  teze  Thinës (motra  më  e  vogël  e  nënës), të  dyja  të  martuara  në Vodicë. 
Të  atillë  meshë  nuk  besoj  të  gatuanin  as  duart  e  bardha  të  zonjave  korçare  ditën  e  Shën  Gjergjit  për  Mitropolitin  e  tyre  Foton.

                                      *          *          *

Lindja  ime  qëlloi  ditën  e  Ujit  të  Bekuar,  festa  e  pagëzimit  të  Jezu  Krishtit. Ndërsa orthodhoksët  ishin  nisur  herët  në  mëngjes    që  të  merrnin   pjesë  në  meshën  e madhe  të  Zotit, në  dhomën  e  lehonës  hyri  një  plakë  nga  mëhalla  Penkollarë, një  femër  e  re  nga  vjetët  por  e  krrusur  nga  trupi, e  reshkur  nga  fytyra  dhe  e  thinjur  nga  flokët. Ajo  qe  gruaja  e  fshatit  tonë  e  cila  pati  humbur  emrin. Atë  e  thërrisnin  me  sa  e  sa  nofka  të  rastit, vetëm  me  emrin   e  saj  të  pagëzimit , jo. ''Erdhi  që  gjallë  mos  ardhtë'', ''Po  shkon  që   mos  u  ktheftë  më  kurrë'', ''Punë  zeza'', ''Jetë  zeza'', ''Turpja'' dhe  dukej  sikur  të  gjithë  banorët  patën  bërë  be  t'ia  harronin  emrin  e  vërtetë. Ata  thoshin  se  ajo  shtinte  fall  e  bënte  magji dhe  ish  e  zonja  të  zbriste  hënën  në  tokë  e  të  merrej  vesh  me  vetë  djallin, prandaj  edhe  nuk  e  qasnin  në  kishë.
   Vajza  e  mplakur  e  pyeti  lehonën  se  në  ç'orë  të  ditës  linda.
- Në  mes  të  natës  moj  zonjë! -  u  përgjegj  nëna.
-  Uëu ! - klithi  plaka  e  tmerruar, - në  sahatin  e  lugetërve!   E  zeza  ti! Po  të  cilës  nate  moj?  Mos  të  së  martës!
- Sonte,  të  enjten  duke  gdhirë  Ujët  e  Bekuar! - lëngoi  lehona  e  trembur nga  pyetjet  që  i  bënte plaka.
 -  Epo,  gjene  shyqyr! - psherëtiu  plaka  e lehtësuar. - Shyqyr  o  Perëndi! - psherëtiu  përsëri  duke  bërë   kryq  tri  herë . - Gjysmë  e  së  keqes  moj  motër, gjysmë  e  së  keqes, që  nuk  e  polle  të  martën  në  mes  të  natës. Do  zoti, rron  e  bëhet  djalë  i  mbarë se  mjaft  të  kanë  vdekur  dy  me  radhë  gjer  më  tani,  moj  e  gjorë!  Do  zoti  rron!  Veç  mos  i  ngjaftë  t'et!  Dhe  ai  babai  yt  korbi,  me  ç'burrë  të  martoi - me  një  të  mallkuar.  Na  ruajt   Perëndia  nga  një  fat  i  tillë!
  Me  fjalën e  fundit akoma  nëpër  dhëmbë, plaka  bëri  përsëri  tri   herë  kryq, brofi  nga  froni,  zgërdhiti  sytë  mbi  beben  e  mbështjellë  në  djep, ptyti  tri  herë  prapa  supit  të  majtë  që  të  trembte  hijet  e  liga  dhe  të  mos  e  përsyshte  ferishten.  Pastaj,  e  mbështetur  në  shkop   dhe  duke  çuçuritur  fjalë  të  pakuptueshme,  shpejt  e  shpejt,  doli  jashtë  portës   së  oborrit  dhe  humbi  nga  sytë  e  botës  përgjithmonë.
Lehonës  iu  duk  sikur  e  zu  çatia.

                                        *            *             *

Tregonin  për  plakën  Turpja  se  dikur  në  rininë  e  saj  kishte  qenë   nga   më  të  mirat  vajza  të  fshatit  tonë  dhe  më  e  bukura  ndër  të  gjitha. Cili  djalë, thoshin, do  ta  shpjerë  nuse   në  shtëpi  dhe  s'do  të  jetë  i  lumtur  me  të!  Ajo  pati  qenë  edhe  shumë  e  mençur, por  ja   që  bëri  një  gabim  të  rëndë  shumë, ndonëse  jo  krejt  për  faj  të  saj,  që ia  nxiu  faqen  për  tërë  jetën.
  Kur  dhespotët  e  kishës  bizantine   udhëtonin çdo  vjeshtë nëpër  fshatra për  të  mbledhur  tagrat  që  duhej  t'i  paguanin  orthodhoksët  zemërbutë  Perëndisë  me  lutje  që  t'u  siguronte  shpirtrave  të  tyre  një  vend  për  në  parajsë, koi  ashtu  ndonja  njëzet  e  ca  vjet  më  parë,  ti  bënin   Mitropolitit  të  Kosturit  konak  në  shtëpinë  ku  banonte  kjo  vajzë. Dhjaku  i  taksidarit  të  Patrikanës  e  vuri  re  dhe  nuk  u  zuri  besë  syve që  një  lule  kaq  e  bukur  mund  të  rritej  në  ato  vise  malore.  Dhe  i  tha  dhiaku   hirësisë  së  tij: -Imzot, në  këtë  shtëpi  jeton  një  perri  që  s'mund  ta  gjesh  në  Kostur  e  Korçë. Bukuria  e  saj  vlen  sa  tërë  thesari  që  japin  vreshtat   në  dioqezën  e  gjerë  tënden.  Dhe  e  thirri   vajzën  që  të  eksomollogjisej, të  nunosej, të  rrëfente  gjynahet  në  odën  e  shenjtërisë  së  tij, t'i  puthte  dorën  dhespotit,  të  merrte  uratën e  të  bekohej,  që  t'i  laheshin  mëkatet...
  Vajza  fatzezë  shpejt  u  venit  si  trëndafili i  tharë  nga  bastra  dhe  nuk  u  nis  më  nuse  kurrë:  se  fshatarët  e  malësive  tona  qenë  fetarë, por  kishin  një  mendje  të  çuditshme. Ata  vërtet  i  bënin  nderime  veqilit  të  Krishtit,  mirëpo  nderin  e  tyre e  vinin më  lart  se  qiellin  e  se  çdo  gjë  tjetër  në  botë  dhe  nuk  donin  as  frymën  e  shenjtë  t'u  prekte  grate, qoftë  edhe  me  fillin  e  zambakut  të  Shën  Gabrielit.
  Kështu  e  mjera  bijë  e  Xhoke  N.  që  nuk  ishte  shumë  përmbi  të  gjashtëmbëdhjetat kur  ra  viktimë  e  dhespotit  të  Kosturit, shpejt  u  venit  si  lule  e  këputur. E  përbuzur  nga  bota  ajo  endej  andej-këndej, e përhëndur, gjer  sa  një  ditë  shkurti  tek  shkonte  nëpër  Vakëfe, në Stratobërdhë, Treskë, Katund  e  Trebickë, ku  kish  gjerinj  të  largët, e  zuri  tufani  në  Makërzë  dhe  e mbuloi  me  petalet  e  dëborës së  dimrit  kur  linda  unë. Se  është  e  vërtetë  sa  thuhet  për  klimën   në  anët  tona:  Kur  fryn  Qesaraka dhe  vë  çallmë  Mali  i  Zi, shkurti  i  shkurton  udhët  e  marsi  mbledh  lëkurët.
Fshati  ndau  për  Turpjen një  përshpirtje  për  ditën  e  varrimit dhe  një  dorë  e  dashur, e  panjohur, nguli  fshehurazi  një  kryq  të  bardhë  mbi  baltën  që  e  mbuloi, më  të  bukurin  kryq  prej  çmërsi në oborrin  e  Shën  Kollit atje  nën  goricën  prapa  kishës, ku  varroseshin  të  mallëkuarit  e  fesë. Më  vonë  as  prifti  dhe  as  fshati nuk  u  kujtuan  më  kurrë  të bënin  një ''Ndiezot!'' për  të, sikur  donin  ta  harronte  edhe  vetë  perëndia. Por  as  emrin  e  dhespotit  nuk  e  përmendnIn  fare. Dukej  sikur  patën  vendosur  me  përgjërim  fetar  të  heshtur ta  mbulonin  punën  e  tij  prej  djalli se  qe  gjynah  të  flitej keq  për  shenjtërinë  e  tij.
I  vëllai  i  vajzës  së  gjorë, nga  turpi,   e  la  fshatin  papandehur dhe  iku, sipas  të  thënave  të  disave,  në  Rillë  të  Bullgarisë, sipas  të  tjerëve  në  Agjeon  Oron, në  Mal  të Shenjtë, ku  u  bë  kallogjer  për  të  larë  mëkatet  e  motrës  së  vetme. Pas  ca  kohe  mbaruan  edhe  prindërit  e  saj  fatkeqë.
Katastrofën  e  familjes  e  mbijetoi  e  bija  natyrale  e  Turpjes. Që  për  së  gjalli  pleqtë  e  fshatit  ia  shkulën  nga  gjiri  gruas  së   shkretë  bijëzën, duke  e  bërë  kështu  edhe  më  të  shkretë. E  shpunë  në  Korçë, që  atje  të  rritej në mëshirë  të  Mitropolisë, në  shoqëri  të  atyre  çupave  që  gjuhët  e  mira  i  quanin  për  eufemizëm  ''mbesat  e  dhespotit''. Disa nga fshatarët   e  saj,  shpirtzinj  e  të pamëshirë, sikur të  mos  ishin  ngarkuar  mjaft  me  të  ligën  që  i  patën  bërë  sëmës, i ngjitën  nofkën ''Doçka'' sepse  që  ditën kur  lindi, njerëzit  e  shtëpisë  për  të  fshehur  turpin  e familjes, bënë përpjekje  ta  zhduknin  beben, por  vetëm  se  i  thyen  këmbën. Kështu  që  njerëz  më  të  urtë  se  të  tjerët e thërrisnin  me  cenin  e  saj fizik ''çalamania''.


                                       *                *                *

Ujin  e  Bekuar   të  krishterët  e  mbajnë  për  njërën  nga  festat  më  të  shenjta  dhe  e  kremtojnë  me  pasqylitë  e  një  panairi  rruzullor   në  të  gjitha  viset  ku  rrojnë  ithtarët e  Krishtit.
Sipas  legjendës  me  të  cilën  fillon Ungjilli,  si sot e ndonja dymijë vjet më parë, Perëndia e dërgoi të birin, të vetëlindurin, që të shpëtonte njerëzimin nga gjynahet. Këtë udhëtim të mrekullueshëm  të  birit  të  Perëndisë  nga qielli  në  tokë, Papa  Vasili, prifti  i  fshatit  nga  mëhalla Mal, na  e  rrëfente  ne  kalamajve  si  një  përrallë:
Ishte  mos na  ishte, na  ishte  një   burrë  i  mirë  që  e quanin  Shën  Jan i cili pagëzonte  njerëzit  në  lumin  Jordan që  buron  pranë   fronit  të  Perëndisë  dhe  derdhet  në  gjolin  Galile. Meqë pagëzonte njerëzit  i  vunë  mbiemrin  Pagëzori, që ta  dallonin  nga  Janët  e  tjerë. Ditën  e  6 janarit (rreth  tridhjetë  vjet  pas  fillimit  të  erës  sonë) erdhi  tek  Shën  Jani  një   burrë  30-vjeçar, të  cilin  Pagëzori  e  njohu  me  të  parë  dhe  e  përshëndeti: ''Mirë  se  vjen, o  Josho, ndihmë  e perëndisë, që  zbrite  të  shpëtosh  njerëzimin  nga  gjynahet''.
Dhe  sipas  kërkesës  së  Jezusit (kështu  e  shkruanin  greqisht  emrin  e  Joshos) e  krodhi, bëlldump! në  ujin  e  bekuar  të  Jordanit, i  leu në  ballë  një  kryq  me   krishmë, me vaj  të  shenjtë dhe  e  baptisti duke e pagëzuar  me emrin  Krishti.
Jezu  Krishti (sikundër  tregojnë  librat  e  shenjta) i përcjellë  nga  dymbëdhjetë  nxënës  që  u  quajtën  apostuj, shkonte  nga fshati  në  fshat  dhe  i  këshillonte  njerëzit  të  bëheshin  të  urtë e  të  bindur, tua  falnin  fajet  mëkatarëve  në  këtë  botë, se  ashtu  do  tua  falte  Perëndia edhe këtyre në  atë  botën  tjetër. Të  mos  gënjenin, të  mos  vidhnin, të  mos  vrisnin  taksidarët  e  Romës, ''ti  jepnin  Cezarit  ç'i  përkiste  Cezarit dhe  Perëndisë  ç'i  përkiste  Perëndisë. Po  tu  jepte  xhandari  i  Romës një  dackë  në  faqen  e mëngjër, t'i  kthenin  edhe  faqen  e  djathtë  për  një dackë  tjetër, se   më  në  fund  ofiqarët  do  të  lodheshin  së  dhëni  dacka dhe  pa tjetër  do  të  bëheshin  të  mirë.
Kështu  mësonte Krishti  për  tre  vjet  me  rradhë  në  Palestinë  që  ku  buron  lumi  Jordan  nga  froni  i  Perëndisë dhe  gjer  atje  ku  derdhet  në  gjolin  e  Galilesë. Mirëpo  në  fund  të  tre  vjetëve njëri  nga  apostujt  e  tij, që  quhej  Juda  dhe  do  të  kish  qenë  idhtar  i  partisë ''Dhëmb  për  dhëmb  e  sy  për  sy'', nisi  ta  urrejë  Krishtin  për  politikën  e  tij  paqësore. Ai  e  kallëzoi  tek  dhespotët  hebrenj  dhe  këta  ia  dorëzuan  perandorit  romak  Pilati. Ky '' pasi  lau  duart''  ua  dha  xhandarëve  romakë  dhe  ata  e  kryqëzuan. Mirëpo, si  bir  perëndie  që  qe, Krishti u  ngjall  pas  tre ditësh, u  ngrit  nga  varri dhe  fluturoi  tek  i  ati  në  qiell.
Sido  që  të  ketë  qenë  puna  me  Krishtin, kur  vdiq  edhe  Shën  Jan  Pagëzori, zanatin  e  tij  e  vazhduan  priftërinjtë  e  krishterë. Këta  veç  ferishteve  që  i  pagëzonin  tre-katër  ditë  pas  lindjes  së  tyre, më  gjashtë  janar  të  çdo  moti  pagëzojnë  jo  më  Krishtin (ky  që  kur  e  mbërthyen  në  kryq   nuk  zbret  më  në  tokë) por  ikonën  e  tij  dhe  të  nënës  së  tij, virgjëreshës  Maria  dhe  apostujve  e  dëshmorëve që  u  vranë  për  fenë  e   Krishtit.
Për  tu  ndodhur  në këtë  sehir  të  madh  të  pagëzimit  të  ikonave, që  mëngjesin  e  thellë, me  të  dëgjuar  buçimën  e  këmbanës, gjithë  orthodhoksët  e  fshatit  tonë, burra  e  gra, pleq  e  plaka, sa  kishin  akoma  dorë  e  këmbë, me  kalamajtë  e  tyre  përpara, niseshin  të  gëzuar  drejt  bregut  të  Shën  Kollit, që  i  paçim  uratën! Kur  ishte  moti  i  kthjelltë, Papa  Vasili, në  krye, çante  dëborën  dhe  me  kryqin  në  dorë  udhëhiqte  grigjën  drejt  pellgut  më  të  thellë  të  Përroit  të  Madh. Atje  duke  ndjekur  shembullin  e  Shën  Janit  e  duke  kënduar: ''En  i  Jordhanit vaptizomeni su  qirije!'' hidhte  kryqin  brenda  në  ujë. 
Përnjëherësh  dy, tre, katër   djem  nga  më  guximtarët  e  fshatit (por  edhe  më  budallenjtë) kërcenin  në  ujë  për  të  gjetur   kryqin. Pastaj e  gjezdisnin nëpër   fshat    shtëpi  më  shtëpi  dhe  ua  zgjatnin  njerëzve  në  buzë  ta  puthnin  por  edhe  të  hidhnin  ovullin  në  dhisk.
Kur  moti  bënte  tepër  ftohtë a  frynte  e  binte  borë, besimtarët  mblidheshin  në  kishën  e  ngrohur  valë nga  qindra  kandilë, qirinj  e  dhambadhe dhe  atje  zhvillohej  mesha  e  Ujit  të  Bekuar që  mund  të  quhej  me  plot  gojën ''Panair  i  tregëtisë  së  madhe  fetare''. I  rrethuar  nga  djem  që  kishin  qejf  të  shërbenin  si  dhjakë dhe  i  ndihmuar  prej  epitropit  që  i  dorëzonte  konizmat  njëra  pas   tjetrës, sipas  shkallës që  kishin  arrirë  shenjtorët  në  mbretërinë  e  qiellit, Papa  Vasili  nga  dera  e  Agjikin  Vimës  u  paraqiste  besnikëve  figurat  e  dhogta  duke  i  dhënë  secilës, me  fjalë  të  zjarrta, mishërim  e  ndërgjegje  njerëzore por  edhe  pushtet  hyjnor: - Kjo  është  Shën  Mëria që  i  paçim  uratën! Është  Parthenoja  që  lindi  Krishtin, birin  e  Perëndisë, me  anën  e  frymës  së  shenjtë. Kush  do  ta  blerë  e  ti  ketë  uratën? Një  mexhide!
Qe  bërë  zakon  në  kishën  tonë  që  kur  vinin  në ankand  Virgjëreshën  askush  të  mos  e  ngrinte  çmimin e  ta  merrte  pa  konkurencë  Maria  Sivani, nëna  e  psalltit  Mitre Sivani e  cila  mbahej  si  plaka  më  fetare  e  fshatit  tonë. Mirëpo  kur  prifti  paraqiste konizmën  e  Krishtit, atëherë  çoheshin  peshë e  delnin  përpara Kristoja  nga  Penkollarët, Kristaqi  nga  Mali, Kiçoja  nga  Priftanjtë, secili  duke  nxjerrë qesen  kraharorit  e  duke  thirrur  njëri  pas  tjetrit: ''Unë  dy  mexhide'', ''Unë  tri!''  ''Unë  një  lirë!'' duke  shtuar  kush  e  kush  më  shumë  pjacën  e  asaj  cope  dhoge  ku  qe   zografisur  një  fytyrë  njeriu  që  besohej  të ish  e  birit  të  Perëndisë dhe e  Virgjëreshës. Dhe  kur  më  në  fund  asnjërit  nga  të  tre, katër, pesë  vetave  nuk  i  mbetej  takat  për  ta  çuar  çmimin më  lart, atëherë  delte  prej  turmës  xha  Loli  nga  Kostallarët, i  cili  me  një  çerek  a  mexhide  më  shumë  e  fitonte  konizmën  e  ''shpëtimtarit  të  njerëzimit''. I  gëzuar  e  shpinte  në  shtëpi  që  ta  puthte i  biri   i sëmurë,  Kici, të  merrte  bekimin  e  të  shërohej  nga  veshkat, sëmundje që e ndau nga jeta  në  lulen  e djalërisë. 
Prifti  dhe epitropët  e  vazhdonin  pazarin e  Ujit  të  Bekuar edhe  me  konizmat  e  tjera:  me  të  Shën  Kollit  që  ishte pas  Shën  Mërisë, më  i  madhi  shenjt  i  fshatit  tonë. Mitët  e  Mitraqët  e  Penkollarëve haheshin  në  ankand  për  ikonën  e  Shën  Mitrit  sepse  ky  qe  pajtor  i  mëhallës  së  tyre. Ca  më  keq  haheshin  Miçot, Mihalët  e  Mihallaqët e  Malit  për  ikonën  e  Shën  Mëhillit, jo  vetëm  se  ky  shenjt ( me  shpatën  më  të fortë  se  të  Shën  Gjergjit ) qe  pajtor i  mëhallës  së  tyre, por  edhe  nga  dëshira  ta  bënin  mik  e  tua  zgjaste  jetën, se  është  Shën  Mëhilli  që  ua  merr  shpirtin  njerëzve.
Edhe  në  shtëpi,  në  qoshen  kryesore  të  vatrës,  të  krishterët  mbanin  nga  një  konizmë, së  cilës jo  vetëm  natën  por  edhe  ditën  i  ndiznin  kandilen  me  vaj  ulliri (këtë  duhej  ta  bënin  edhe  sikur  të  mos  kishin  mjaft  vaj për  tu  tiganisur  vezët  fëmijëve) dhe  i  faleshin  figurës  për  mëngjez  e  për  mbrëma. Zakonisht  ikona  qe  e  shenjtorit  që  kish  emrin e  ndonjë  të  pari  të  familjes  dhe  mbahej  për pajtor  i  saj.
Në  familjen  tonë  emri  më  i  përsëritur  brez pas  brezi  qe  Kostandin (Nini)  dhe  Petro. Mirpo  në  shtëpinë  tonë  nuk  mbahej  ikonë dhe  babai  nuk  blinte  konizma  për  Ujë  të  Bekuar,   nuk  na  linte  ne  fëmijët  ti  puthnim, t'u  faleshim  e  t'u  ndiznim  qirinj dhe  na  ndalonte  të  kungoheshim  në  kishë. Këtë  sjellje  të  babait  priftërinjtë e  quanin  si  një  përçmim  ndaj  fesë, ndonëse  ai e  bënte  për  të  na   ruajtur shëndetin  nga  sëmundjet  ngjitëse.
Në  mbarim  të  ankandit  kur  ishin  shitur  surretët e  ndo njëqind  e  pesëdhjetë  shenjtorëve  ndër  fshatarë  që  gëzonin  emrat  e  tyre, epitropi  ua  jepte  flamurin  vajzave  të  fshatit. Këto,  të  nisura  dhe  të  stolisura  si  për  festë  të  madhe  dhe  të  zëna  dorë  për  dore  duke  kënduar  e  dredhur  valle, i  binin  kishës  tri  herë  rreth  e  rrotull dhe  kështu  i jepnin  ditës  së  Ujit  të  Bekuar  pamjen  e  bukur  që  ne  djemuria e  mbanim  mend  të  gjallë  për  gjithë  motin.
Nga  të  pesë  lagjet  e  krishtera  të  fshatit  tonë, çupat  e  Malit  ishin  shtatlarta  e  trimëresha, të  Priftanjve  ishin  të urta, të  Kostallarëve  ishin  amvisa e  punëtore, por  vajzat  që  dalloheshin  për  pamjen  e  tyre  i  gjeje  në  Penkollarët. 
Kur të  katër  palë  bukuritë  mblidheshin  në  kishë  ditën  e  panaireve, për  Pashkë a  për  Ujin e   Bekuar dhe  të  kapura  dorë  për  dore së  bashku,  dridhnin  valle  e  këndonin,  i  jipnin  shije  jetës  së  ashpër të  fshatit  dhe  e  bënin  të  ëmbël, të  bukur  e  të  dashur.



                                             Pagëzohem

    Të  premten, në  mëngjes  herët, babai  nisi  të  kunatin  Guri  Sevo  për  në  pazar  të  Korçës  që  të  psoniste  ç'i  duheshin  familjes, në  pagëzimin e  poganikun  e  bebes,  të  djelën  më  9  janar. Ditën  e  pagëzimit, zakonisht  të  tretën  pas  asaj  të  lindjes, e përfillnin  aq  të  rëndësishme, sa  shpesh  ishte  kjo  që  mbahej si  fillimi  i  jetës  së  njeriut. Dhe  ceremonia  bëhej  sipas  disa  rregullave  të  rrepta që, po  të  mos  merreshin  në  sy, kishin  pasoja  shumë  të  rënda. Me  pagëzimin  e  saj  foshnja  jo  vetëm  merrte  një  emër  por  edhe  bëhej  idhtar  i  besimit  që  kishin  prindët  e saj.
Kushdo  e  kupton  arsyen  që  çdo  gjë që  shohim  e  dëgjojmë  në  jetën  tonë  duhet  të  ketë  një  emër  të  caktuar, përndryshe  si do  ta  shquanim  vëllanë  e  madh  prej  të  voglit, si  do  ta  dallonim  zërin  e  laureshës  prej  atij  të  laraskës? Kjo  është  e  kuptueshme  dhe  natyrale, ajo  që  është  e  pakuptueshme  dhe  formale  është  mënyra  se si jepej  emri.
Sipas  ritit  orthodhoks, emrin  e  fëmijës  që  do  të  pagëzohej duhej  ta  zgjidhnin  nuni  e  ndrikulla dhe  prindërit  nuk  duhej   ta  dinin  veçse  pasi  tia    shpallnin  botës  nuni  ose  ndrikulla në  pagëzim  e  sipër. Me të  mbaruar  mesha, kur  graria  ktheheshin  me  vrap  në  shtëpi  për  të  gatuar  drekën  dhe  burrat nisnin  muhabetin  në  hajat të  kishës, prifti  vinte  në  baptisteri,  ku rreth  kazanit të mbushur  me  ujë  të  vakur e  prisnin  ndrikulla  me  foshnjën  e  mbështjellur  mirë dhe  ndonjë  vajzotë që ndihmonte  gruan. Pakëz  më  lart  qëndronin  edhe  ndoca  kalamaj  që  prisnin të  dëgjonin  emrin  dhe  të  vraponin  kush  e  kush  më  parë për tu  njoftuar  prindërve  e  të  merrnin  bakshishin.
Momenti  kur  prifti  e  zhyste  foshnjën  në kazan dhe  ndrikulla  i  ngjiste  emrin, kërkonte  kujdes  e  vëmendje  të  madhe. Ceremoninë  e  gjatë  prifti e  bënte  greqisht  dhe  vetëm  një  fjalë  thoshte  shqip:''Emrin!'' Në këtë  grimcë  kohe  ndrikulla  duhej  të  ishte  tërë sy e veshë dhe  e  përgatitur  që  të  thoshte  qartë  e  mirë  emrin  e paracaktuar të foshnjës e cila  do  të  thirrej  për  tërë  jetën  me   fjalën  që  do  të  flitej  e  para  në  atë  çast.
Një  gabim  i  vogël  bëhej  fatal  për  fëmijën  gjithë  jetën  e  tij. Në  shtëpinë  e  Itellarëve qe  një  nuse  që  thirrej  ''Tasë  moj  plaç'' sepse gjatë  psalljes  së  mërzitshme  të  priftit në  pagëzim  e  sipër  të  bebes, ndrikulla, që  vetë  quhej Tasë, kush  e  di  se  ku  e  kishte  mendjen. Kur  prifti  i  tha  shqip: ''Emrin!'' dhe  ajo  nuk  u  përgjigj, çupa  ndihmëse  e  shtyri  me  brryl  që  ta  përmendte duke  i  thënë: ''Tasë  moj  plaç!'' Kështu  së  gjorës  foshnjë  i  mbeti  emri  për  tërë  jetën. Mirë  që  bebeja  ndodhi  femër.
Një  tjetër  gabim  fatal: Kur  në  luftën  ballkanike ushtarët  e  Kostandinit  grek  pushtuan  Kolonjën, në  Katund  i  lindi  djalë  një  grekomani  të  tërbuar i  cili  i  dinte  greqishtes  veçse  nja  dy  fjalë urimi si  ''kalimera'', ''kalispera'' dhe  ndonjë  fjalë sharëse  si  ''kakurgos'' (maskara)

I  tha  ai  nunit  që  nuk  dinte  asnjë  fjalë  greqisht, as  për  të  uruar, as  për të mallkuar: Më  lindi  djalë! Dua  të  m'i vesh  një  emër  që  të  jetë  thjesht  eleniko. Mor  një  emër  grek që  të  mos  ketë jo  në  Korçë  por  rallë  të  gjendet  qoftë  dhe  në  Athinë!". Dhe  nuni  me  këtë  rast do  të  vinte  se  do  të  vinte  në  Korçë për të  psonisur. Këtu  pyeti  avokatin  e  tij  për  një  emër  grek.
''Themistokli!'' i  parashtroi  avokati.
- Edhe  në  fshat  kemi  Misto!
- Atëherë  Miltiadh! ia  priti  avokati
- Ah, edhe  Milto  kemi!  ia  priti  nuni.
- Epo, do  të  jap  emrin  e  një  perëndie  greke, që  edhe  brenda  në  Athinë  zor  se  do  ta  gjeje, - i  tha  avokati, - Likurgos!
- Hë  më  të  lumtë! Ja, këtë  emër  grek  nuk  e  kam  dëgjuar  gjer  tani! - thirri  nuni  i  gëzuar. I  dha avokatit  një  shpërblim  të  mirë, iu  lut  tia  përsëriste  emrin  edhe  nja  dy-tri  herë  shqip  e  shqeto duke  shkëmbyer  edhe  ai  avokatin. Pas  dreke, në  han  të  Gelit,   i  hipi mushkës  së  ngarkuar  me  hejbe dhe  tek  ecte  kaluar  drejt  fshatit, vazhdonte  të  çuçuriste: ''Likurgos! Likurgos! Likurgos!'' Edhe  gjumi  në  shtrat  e  zuri me  fjalën  ''Likurgos!'' në  gojë.
Të  nesërmen  u  nisën  me  beben  për  në  kishë dhe  u  mblodhën  rreth  kazanit të pagëzimit: prifti, nuni, ndrikulla, ndonjë  grua  ndihmëse  dhe  një  tog djemsh lajmëtarë. Teksa erdhi  ajo  grimcë  kohe  fort  e rëndësishme kur  prifti, pas  kanaqisjes  së  gjatë  greqisht, foli  fjalën  shqip: ''Emrin! '' nuni  ynë  i  bekuar, duke  patur  mendjen  kush  e  di  se  në  ç'hall  të  shtëpisë  së  vet, u  zverdh, u  përtyp, u  kollit  sikur  do  të  thërriste  në  kujtesë  diçka  të  harruar dhe  nxorri  prej  fytit  emrin ''Kakurgos!''-''maskara''
Mirë  që  bebeja  ndodhi  mashkull  dhe  nuk e  mbushi  motin, se  vdiq  përpara  se  t'u  dorëzohej Kolonja  ushtarëve  shqiptarë,  në  janar 1914, për t'u  bashkuar me  Shqipërinë  e  lirë.

                                        *             *              *

Të shtunën  mbrëma vëllai i  madh  i  nënës sime, Guri  Sevo, u  kthye  nga  pazari  i  Korçës duke  sjellë  gjithë  ato  të  mira  që  duheshin për  festën  e  pagëzimit  dhe  poganikun  e  bebes. Im  atë  prej  anës  së  tij ftoi që  atë  ditë në  shtëpi  për  bisedë  zotin  nun  dhe   zonjën  ndrikull.
Kumbarët  Thanas  Cico  Duro dhe  e shoqja  Lino, prindërve  të  mij  u  kishin  pagëzuar  më  parë  katër  fëmijë, të parin fare me emrin Sotir (shpëtimtar-greqisht) për të kujtuar një katërgjyshin e gjyshit tim Ninit, ndoshta edhe për ta shpëtuar të gjorin plak nga andrallat e shumta shtëpiake. Mjerisht i pari im vëlla jo vetëm nuk mundi tu jepte ndonjë ndihmë gjyshit a babait, por kur u bë pesë vjeç na morri pas në varr edhe të motrën dy vjeçe me emrin e bukur, por grek, Eufrosina. Të dy tok e në një ditë me tu kunguar në kishë, ranë fli të kollës së mirë e  fruthit, sëmundje që korri  shumë kalamaj të fshatit tonë në atë mot kur ra tërmeti në Korçë. Nga të krishterët shpëtuan vetëm ata që nuk patën rast të kungoheshin dhe përgjithërisht  fëmijët muhamedanë.
Aq fort nuk i donte babai  emrat e huaj, sidomos grekë, sa kur u kthye nga Stambolli dhe mori vesh se të bijën e parë ia kishin pagëzuar Eufrosina, ai e përqeshi me një nofkë që nuk e zenë ngojë në një shoqëri të mirë. Kur ia pagëzuan dy fëmijët e tjerë me emrat Thomaidha  e Dhimitri, ai ndodhej  në Bukuresht e Stamboll dhe nuk pati se si të ndërhynte pranë kumbarëve për emra shqiptarë. Por të dy këta fëmijë nuk u kunguan  kurrë dhe rrojtën e morën pjesë në mësimet dhe pësimet e mësuesit fanatik të gjuhës shqipe.
Sikundër edhe  më parë,  babai solli  nga Bukureshti  shumë libra shqip, ndër të tjera edhe ''Istori e Skënderbeut'' të Naim Frashërit. Aq fort pati rënë në sevda me emrin e heroit tonë kombëtar sa, me siguri, që atëherë e pati vendosur të ma vinte emrin Skënder po të lindja djalë, jo Gjergj, jo Aleksandër, por Skënder, edhe pse anëtarët e familjes sonë konsideroheshin ortodoksë. (* )
-------------------------
(* )Orthodoks - Ithtar i cili i mbahet në mënyrë konsekuente, pa asnjë shmangie ose ndryshim, parimeve të një dokrine fetare, morale, politike. (Fjalor i gjuhës shqipe, botim i vitit 1954)

Shkurt, babai thirri kumbarët në shtëpi dhe u tha: Zoti nun dhe zonja ndrikull, jam shumë i gëzuar që më lindi djalë, se me dy djem e ndjej veten më të fortë se sa  me dy çupa. Shpresoj se bebes  nuk ia keni gjetur emrin akoma.
- Ia kemi gjetur, - tha xha Thanasi.
- Mos ma tregoni! Mbajeni për ndonjë rast tjetër. Këtij djali do tia vini emrin Skënder.
- Uëu,ç'është kjo Skënder! - thirri ndrikulla
- Mos na e thuaj ti, se vdes! - thirri nuni.
- Më mirë të vdesë se të mbajë emër tjetër! 
Dhe meqë Thanas Duroja, një nga pleqtë më të mirë e më të mençur të fshatit tone kur qe esëll, sikur e tepronte me raki ditët e kremte, babai iu drejtua zonjës ndrikull:
- Ju lutem të ma pagëzoni ju tim bir dhe ta mbani mend mirë  emrin Skënder, që të mos na ngjasë ndonjë e papritur.
Dhe vërtet kështu më quajtën, për të keqen e vetë nunit,( ) për të keqen e tim eti dhe timen, për të keqen e të gjithë atyre që më vonë, duke patur mbiemrin Luarasi, u pagëzuan me emrin Skënder.(*)
(** ) Për të keqen e nunit...- Sapo  morrën vesh në Hyqymet se  orthodoksin e pagëzoi me emrin Skënder,  xha Thanasin e thirrën në Ersekë  dhe do ta kishin mbajtur të burgosur si herën e parë në gjyqin e abetares sikur të mos kishte ndërhyrë Petro N.Luarasi.
(** ) Bëhet fjalë për arkitektin Skënder Kristo Papa Stefan Luarasi i lindur në  Athinë,1901 që  shpesh e kanë ngatërruar me Prof. Skënder Petro Nini Luarasin (Luaras, 1900  Tiranë, 1982), jo vetëm kur jetonin por  edhe më pas, në  arkiva e botime enciklopedike. (Shën. i red)

                                                * * *

Ndërsa kalamajtë e fshatit rendnin drejt shtëpisë sonë për ti treguar nënës emrin  e të merrnin shpërblimin, ndonjëri syresh duke thënë se ma vunë emrin Skifter, e tjetri Kalander, një tjetër më i madh ndër ta, iu paraqit tim eti në hajat të kishës, ku rrinte në kuvend me pleqtë dhe ia shqiptoi emrin e mirëfilltë timin. Pleqtë, kur e dëgjuan pagëzimin e jashtëzakonshëm u çuditën.
- Ç'është ky emër që s'e kemi dëgjuar kurrë?- pyeti Nin Lipe Mali, një nga pleqtë e rëndësishëm me të cilin në kohën e dhespotit Qirilli, Petro Luarasi qe grindur për punë të abetares e të shkollës shqipe në fshat , por më vonë qenë pajtuar.
- Cilin do të ketë për shenjt ky yt bir? - pyeti Dhami Dikoja.
- Atë që ka djali yt, - u përgjegj Petroja
- Po ç'ka të bëjë Leko me Skënder? - kundërshtoi babai i Leko Dhami Dikos.
- Po ka të bëjë, - pohoi mësuesi i shqipes, dhe u tregoi burrave të kuvendit se si të birit më të vogël të Gjon Kastriotit, që quhej Gjergj, sulltan Murati i dha emrin Skënder për ta krahasuar me Aleksandrin e Madh të Maqedonisë.
- Domethënë e paskeni pagëzuar me emrin e një turku! - thirri xha Dhami. Dhe kur erdhi Papa Vasili në hajat të kishës dhe Petro i ftoi gjithë pleqtë e fshatit të urdhëronin në poganik të foshnjës, plaku çalaman Dhami Diko vazhdoi kundërshtimin e tij prej kokëforti:
- Jo, unë nuk uroj për emër turku. M'u thaftë edhe këmba tjetër në shkelça në atë shtëpi të mallkuar. Mbeça pa sy dhe mos e gjeça portën e shtëpisë sime po të kem të bëj me një njeri që e kanë mallkuar me rradhë tre dhespotët e kishës sonë orthodhokse!
- Po emrin kur do të vimë t'ia urojmë, - pyeti Nin Mali përsëri, - për Shën Gjergj apo për Shën Aleks?
- Për të dy shenjtët, edhe për mot si sot, edhe ditën e Ujit të Bekuar që ka lindur, - u përgjegj Petroja
-Epo, ç'doni  më shumë urime në mot e me raki si ajo...! ndërhyri xha Thanasi, duke rrokur shkopin e duke u çuar në këmbë. Dhe pas nunit tim, u nisën gjithë pleqtë për urim e poganik.
U ngrit edhe xha Dhami dhe me nëmën në gojë shkoi tek gomari, të cilin e zgjidhi, i hipi dhe u nis për në shtëpi. Xha Dhami nuk kishte këmbë, po gomari e dinte udhën dhe e shpuri drejt e te porta, xha Dhami kishte sy po nuk donte të shihte udhën e drejtë,  kishte veshë, po nuk donte të dëgjonte të vërtetën e jetës, kishte kokë po nuk e lodhte trurin që të dallonte të renë nga e vjetra, të mirën nga e keqja. Ai qe një nga ata që u pëlqente të jetonin në errësirën e paditurisë.

                                         * * *

Përveç të krishterëve, im atë ftoi në poganikun tim edhe shokë e miq myslimanë: Jaçen,  Zenelin, Ademin, Fetiun, por edhe Canen, Bidon, Dervishin, Qamilin e Koçinë, që e ndihmonin në punët e përditshme. Ndërsa burrat ishin ulur këmbëkryq në dyshekët, minderët e në fronet anës murit të odës së madhe dhe gjersa të shtrohej dreka bënin muhabet e ngrinin dolli për emrin e bebes, graria hynin në vatër për të uruar lehonën. Pranë djepit po rrinin në minder edhe dy gra nga Penkollarët, njëra qe mesatare nga mosha dhe tjetra nusja e të birit. Në mes të muhabetit të tyre të ëmbël, me zë të ulët, u pa te pragu i derës  bashkë me të tjera zonja  myslimane, një nuse e re, e bukur. Vjerra, kërceu prej minderit duke klithur: ''Qyqja turka!'' dhe rrëmbeu nusen e vet prej krahu që ta nxirrte jashtë.
Të dyja nuset, me flokët e tyre të verdhë si trëndelinë, me sytë e tyre të kaltër si deti dhe me bukurinë e ballit të lartë e me trupin e derdhur si të selvisë, i ngjisnin njëra-tjetrës posi lotët që rrjedhin nga të njëjtët sy. Qenë motra.
Disa vjet më parë një tog grash e  vajzash orthodhokse qenë nisur nga Penkollarët për të kaluar natën me lutje e të falura në Kishën e Shën Kollit të Vodicës, i cili nderohej edhe prej myslimanëve dhe çmohej si më i madhi shenjtor në Kolonjë e përtej saj. Kur arritën në rripën e djathtë të Osumit, ndenjën shesh të çlodheshin pakëz e të zbatheshin për të shëtitur lumin. 
Ndërkohë, një djalosh i mëhallës myslimane Frëngjas, po ulej kaluar prej të tatëpjetës së Blushit. Me të arrirë pranë vahut, i përshëndeti zotërisht e fare pa të keq bashkëfshataret e tij dhe i tha njërës prej dy motrave, si për shaka: ''mos u zbath, moj thëllënzë'' dhe duke e rrokur për mezi e shtiti përtej lumit, e lëshoi përdhe lehtë-lehtë e mengadalë. Dhe ai vetë duke i përshëndetur me luhatjen e krahurt gjithë shoqet e saj , vazhdoi udhën duke kënduar.
Reth vajzës së hutuar prej turpit , shoqet ia klithën kujës: ''Korba ti, që të preku turku! Qyqja ti që të zuri për mezi! Më mirë të ishe mbytur o qyqe, se të shtiti lumit ai!''
E gjora vajzë në kishë e gdhiu natën më gjunjë përpara konizmës së Shën Marisë dhe duke qarë me ngashërime iu lut virgjëreshës ta mëshironte e tia falte një mëkat që e mjera vajzë s'e kish parë as në ëndërr  ta bënte.
Dhe mëshirë e dhimbsuri do të kishte ndjerë më shumë ajo figurë e vizatuar në dhogë sesa zemra ndjenjazezë  e prindërve që i kishin dhënë jetën vajzës së brengosur. Femrat e fshatit nisën ta përbuzin . Prej mynxyrës që pësoi Turpja, po atë stinë dimri, e shpëtoi djaloshi zemërgjerë i Frëngjasve .
Ai qe rritur në çifligjet e Xhafer bej Shkëmbit në Vodenë dhe e kishte parë botën me sy më të shëndoshë në Manastir e Selanik. Sa mori vesh për hallin e vajzës së krishtere, ai dëgjoi zërin e zemrës dhe i tha: ''Të dua! Eja të ikim prej kësaj errësire!'' Dhe vajza i zuri besë e i vajti pas. E solli rasa që ky çift u kthye në fshat për pushime, atë janar kur Turpja endej andej-këndej e përhëndur nëpër Vakëfe. Nusja e Frëngjasve e mohoi kishën, që nuk i pruri shpëtim në hallin e saj shpirtëror, por nuk i harroi njerëzit e mirë të fshatit ku pati lindur ndaj erdhi bashkë me të vjehrrën të vizitonte lehonën dhe beben. Sa kapërcyen pragun përbrenda vatrës, teze Janeja u doli përpara frëngjasve, i përqafoi e i puthi dhe u tha të dy palëve që të gëzoheshin se u erdhi rasti të piqeshin e të duheshin. Nga shtrati i saj lehona ngriti kryet: ''Jini motra'', u thirri me ngashërime, ''përqafohuni, puthuni!''. Po ku shihte e dëgjonte kabanova e katundit tonë.  Rrëmbeu nusen e saj  prej krahu, dhe çau udhën me forcë sikur desh të shpëtonte nga strofull e kuçedrës. 
Të dy motrat nuk u panë më kurrë!

----------


## Brari

Me ckam degjuar nga njerez qe e kan njohur dhe e kan dashur prof Skenderin (se per ta njohur e kan njohur shume) Ai paska qene dhe nje trim i rralle.

Pikerisht per kte ane te ketij burri te madh duhet te flitet sot me shume se sa per kontributet ne letersi apo gjuhesi e histori.

Po marr nje rast qe e tregon Eno Koco por qe ai e tregon per tjera arsye por qe une e shoh nga tjeter kend veshtrim.. Pra nga ana e trimerise se Skender Luarasit..

Nje dizaj thote Eno Kocua me takon ne rruge Skender Luarasi.
E mo eno tha a ke vajtur ta shikoc Dajen ne burg?
jo i thash... thot enua.. 

Te shkosh i kish thene.. prof Skenderi..

per ata qe nuk e njohin shqiperine (sikurse 99,9999% e forumistave) ky mikro dialog nuk eshte asgje.. por per ne qe e njohim .. flas per vete te pakten.. kaq gje.. qe ka treguar enua per tjera arsue.. per mua perben akt trimerie te pashoq .. i treguar nga trimi i madh skender luarasi..

qofsh dhe ti i biri .. trim sa nje e qinta e  babait..


gjith te mirat.

Lavdi atdhetareve e iluminstave te shquar.. Bab e bire.. Petro Ninit e Skender Luarasit!

----------


## petrol

I nderuar z. Brari,
Pse e personalizon temen?
Do te thoja: ‘’Trimeria i ka veprat e shumta dhe fjalet e pakta’’. Une nuk desheroj te flas shume ne veten e pare, por jam i detyruar nga fjalet e tua ‘’therese’’ te provoj se jam nga ai gen.
Te rekomandoj te lexosh Si e rrëzuam monumentin e Enver Hoxhës9 paksa e qethur nga redaksia e Gazetes Panorama ose me kollaj ne http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=50189 ku nder te tjera shkruhet:
P. L., dëshmitar okular në ngjarjen e 20 shkurtit 1991 rrëfen se çfarë ndodhi atë ditë, si u rrëzua monumenti i Enver Hoxhës, si e dha lajmin e rrëzimit të diktatorit në Qytetin Studenti

Para kesaj ngjarje, ne janar 1991 kam cuar per botim ne gazeten Republika artikullin ‘’Reze nga dielli i demokracise’’ qe kryeredaktori P.Dh. guxoi ta botonte vetem ne 7 mars . Lexoje po munde. Kam edhe dhjetra e dhjetra artikuj ne shtyp me temat e ndryshme qe kam trajtuar , per Kosove e Cameri, etj., per shume manipulime historike e politike, edhe ne se diku duken me ngjyrime te karakterit familjar, ne fakt zberthejne nje spekter shume me te gjere problematik e shoqeror. Ndaj nuk e kuptova mire retoriken tuaj mbi perqindjen e trimerise (apo duhej te isha vrare qe me 20 shkurt 1991 qe ta merrja dekoraten e Presidentit, krahas disave qe i njoh mire kush jane).

----------


## Brari

Petrol..

nuk e kam therrese asgje kur shkruaj per prof Luarasin.
pa merak rri nga kjo ane..

duke e vleresuar trimerine tek prof Skenderi si nje thesar te madh.. qe jo kushdo e ka pasur ..dua vec ta ve ne dukje kte an te tij e pa bere krahasime me juve si djali i tij..
mos me keqkupto..
dua qe juve krahas vepres intelektuale te profesor Skenderit qe na e paraqet me kaq saktesi.. te na tregosh dhe ndoj episod interesant per kte qe thashe.. karakterin burreror te Skenderit..

gjith te mirat Petrol i nderuar..

----------


## petrol

I nderuar Brari,
Që të argumentoj trimërinë e Skënder  Petro Luarasit e kam edhe shumë të lehtë me provat që disponoj, por edhe të vështirë për shkak të lidhjes sime dhe për shkak të mentalitetit të shoqërisë ku jetojmë e cila mund të më keqkuptojë  si mburravec.
Megjithate unë do të të përgjigjem  në kuptimin e rëndësisë që paraqesin për kombin shqiptar sot etalonet e vlerave si referencë  frymëzimi duke e ndarë nga interesi im personal.  
Këtë qëllim kam patur edhe kur i kam botuar mjaft materiale edhe pse mund të shkaktojnë keqkuptime e polemika si  kundra rrymës së mendimit konformist.
Por a nuk ka qenë edhe mendimi i Rilindasve, i  demokratëve  apo progresistëve në përgjithësi  kundra rrymës  së kohës kur  kanë jetuar dhe për pikëpamjet e tyre qëtashmë janë provuar si të drejta ata kanë sakrifikuar pasuri e deri jetën e tyre?
Dhe njerëzit me gjykim të shëndoshë veprimet e tyre i kanë cilësuar trimëri edhe sepse kanë qenë veprime të ndërgjegjshme e të mençura.
Edhe veprimet e Skënder Luarasit kanë qenë trimërore, të logjikshme e të mençura edhe pse mund ti kushtonin jetën ( e cila për të nuk kishte vlerën e idealeve e nderit të tij), ato i shërbenin  kombit.
Dhe vërtet është e çuditshme sesi pikërisht ky qëndrim trimëror , për disa  e etiketuar si çmenduri,  ia shpëtoi  jetën në disa raste, pasi edhe kundërshtari  diti tia  vlerësojë.
Unë mund të them me bindje se Skënder Luarasi qe një rast i veçantë në brezninë e vet, sepse qe djali i martirit të gjuhës shqipe Petro Nini Luarasi,  sepse i përjetoi fatet tragjike të atdheut, sepse u edukua në shkolla potente dhe  fati e përballi me situata komplekse ku ai zgjodhi anën e nderit dhe jo të turpit.
Ndoshta për disa është absurde të besojnë që ai në çdo hap përfytyronte babain e tij e martirët e tjerë  rilindas dhe amanetin e tyre të shenjtë para të cilit nuk kursente as jetën. Kjo i jepte forcë e kurajo të përballej edhe me Zeusin e perënditë  e tjera në qiell e tokë.
Për të mos u zgjatur po jap disa ngjarje shkurtimisht.
Kur Luarasi u pushtua nga grekërit disa  fshatarë i deklaruan komandantit grek se ata qenë grekër përveç familjes së Petro Nini Luarasit. Kur komandanti e pyeti Skënderin ai tha se ata gënjenin nga frika, por ishin shqiptarë dhe nuk dinin greqisht. Kur komandanti e provoi këtë gjë, fshatarët i shtroi në dru , ndërsa Skënderin e lavdëroi për trimëri.
 Kur Ahmet Zogu e shpalli veten nga president në mbret, Skënder Luarasi si kryetar i shoqërisë Albania protestoi  ndërsa personalisht i shkroi  protestë Ahmet Zogut një kartolinë me portretin e Bajram Currit.
Për këtë i prenë bursën dhe e burgosën.
Në kampin e përqëndrimit në Francë qëlloi i pohoi një gjenerali gjerman se kishte shkuar në Spanjë si antifashist pasi e dinte që po të fitonte fashizmi në Spanjë  do ti vinte rralla Shqipërisë. Dhe gjenerali i habitur nga trimëria e Skënder Luarasit, nga gjermanishtja e tije shkëlqyer dhe si intelektual nuk e ekzekutoi. 
Në vitin 1945 guxoi e kundërshtoi Enver Hoxhën kur ai  pretendoi se e kishte dërguar  në Spanjë gjë që për diktatorin aprovimi do të ishte tepër e rëndësishme.
Më pas u përball edhe me taborin e diktatorit në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Mjafton të kujtoj Konferencën e Tretë kur mori në mbrojtje Sejfulla Malëshovën dhe principin e fjalës së lirë e demaskoi sahanlëpirësit e diktatorit.
Apo përballja me tezat e diktatorit  për Kryengritjen e fshatarësisë-rebele e Haxhi Qamilin.
Përmenda këto ngjarje meqë këto janë shtjelluar e dihen nga  një masë e gjerë intelektualësh.
Në të ardhmen do të botoj edhe  materiale të tjera.
Por më duhet të deklaroj që  edhe në ditën e sotme ka klane të fuqishme që kërkojnë të shuajnë apo minimizojnë vlerat e Skënder Luarasit si atdhetar, intelektual , pedagog, publicist, përkthyes, etj.
Rasti më flagrant është  tek botimi i fundit i Historisë së Shqipërisë nnga  Shtëpia Botuese Toena.
Atje  nuk përmenden kontributet e Skënder Luarasit në  lëvizjen patriotike në ShBA ( shoqëria  e revista Studenti e para në llojin e saj)  në lëvizjen   progresiste  e antifashiste të nxënësve  në gjimnazet e Tiranës, Vlorës, Shkodrës,( kur vetë nxënësit e tij të shquar  si Qemal Stafa, Arshi Pipa, Nexhat Agolli, Petro Marko etj e përmendin rolin e mësuesit të tyre të letërsisë) nuk përmenden kontributet si  një nga përfaqësuesit më të spikatur të publicistikës në vitet 30 ( shiko Astrit Larinasi tek romani Në valët e jetës  të Vedat Kokonës  apo Burgu i Haki Stërmillit) nuk përmendet roli i shquar si dramaturg ( dramat e bujshme  Liria e  Agimi i Lirisë kjo e fundit   u shfaq në Vlorë e Tiranë më 28 11.1932 dhe u ndalua më pas nga  Abdurrahman Dibra) edhe pse përmenden në librat mbi historinë e dramaturgjisë shqiptare. Flagrante është mohimi i rolit të tij si antifashisti i parë shqiptar, i cili shkoi në luftën e Spanjës me vetëdije të plotë antifashiste e atdhetare, kryeredaktor   e gazetar  i artikujve kryesorë tek revista Vullnetari i Lirisë ( për të ardhur keq që meritat e Skënder Luarasit ia dedikojnë tërësisht ndihmësit të tij, Petro Marko ), mohojnë rolin e tij për emisionet e para radiofonike shqip në radit Valencia, Barcelona, Madrid që patën aq rëndësi sensibilizuese për shqiptarët, apo roli i tij si përgjegjës i shqiptarpëve në Shtabibn Ballkanik.
Këta palo historianë të indokrinuar me papërgjegjshmëri profesionale i mohojnë rolin në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve e në konferencën e Tretë ku demaskoi për herë të parë publikisht diktatin e Enver Hoxhës në letërsi ( sepse  tezat i kishte hartuar e dhënë ai në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike disa ditë më parë). Ata arrijnë deri atje sa e kanë përjashtuar  edhe si publicist, historia e  përkthyes i shquar.
Unë kam në duar mjaft materiale mbi debatet e tij në lidhje me historinë e Shqipërisë dhe Historinë e Letërsisë shqipe ku ai ademaskon disa falsitete klanesh që për fat të keq dominojnë ende  në universitet e qarqet akademike por jam në dilemë nëse ka ardhur koha të botohen apo lipset ende stazhionim i logjikës e ndërgjegjes kombëtare.
Për shembull:
1.	Pse i mëshohet vetëm prejardhjes ilire të shqiptarëve dhe anashkalohet  opsioni pelazg kur ekziston një provë e padiskutueshme: Dodona me  gërmadhat e saj e cila ndodhet në afërsi të Janinës, në troje barbare (jo greke) në veri të gjirit të Abrakisë ku dihet se kanë jetuar më pas epirotët të cilët çuditërisht ndahen nga arbërit. 
2.	Kohët e fundit u ribotuan në Kosovë  kujtimet Hasan Prishtinës  dhe disa u ngazëlluan për mendimet e tij ndaj Isa Boletinit e Ismail Qemalit dhe disa teza të tjera. Skënder Luarasi për këto Kujtime ka argumentuar se janë tepër subjektive dhe të paprovuara  nga pikëpamja dokumentare.
Atëhere si shpjegohet që disa të ashtuquajtur historianë i konsiderojnë këto kujtime si prova dokumentare dhe u referohen plotësisht disa gazetave të financuara nga xhonturqit e jo të tjerave? Si është e mundur që vetëm nga këto kujtime të sulmohen  vlerat kulmore të Ismail Qemalit e Isa Boletinit? Kujt i shërben kjo ? etj. 
3.	Ende në historinë e letërsisë shqipe nuk  po analizohen në mënyrë shkencore  brezat e shkrimtarëve, kontributi i tyre estetik  krahas atij atdhetar, apo dominojnë vetëm disa klane krahinore, religjioze  e politike.
Po e mbyll me kaq se u zgjata.

----------


## Brari

Flmn per sqarimet  i nderuar Petro L .

Jam i paqarte per nji ndodhi.
Kur te shkoj ne Shqiperi dhe mund ta sqaroj nga personi qe e ka treguar kte rast por qe une nuk e mbaj mend mire. Ju ndoshta e dini me mire .
Dikur ne Kosove ndodhta ne vitet 1980- ta qenkan shkruar diku ne nji shkemb a nji gur a nji faqe mali sdi se ku emra te atdhetareve te shquar.. e se dikush i paska thene prof Skenderit (por pak si me kunj.. se.. edhe ty o Skender ta kishin vene emrin atje por diku nga fundi.. dhe prof Skenderi i ka thene.. Ska gje se e kan vene ne fund.. rendesi ka qe e kan vene emrin tim e nuk prish pune se e kan vene nga fundi.. Njeriu qe ma tregoj kte ndodhi donte te tregonte se Prof Skenderi ishte modest ashtu sikurse ishte dhe trim.. 

Ne lidhje me mos permendjen e meritave te Prof Skenderit ne librat e gazetat e mediat e kohes Enveriste nuk duhet te cuditesh o PetroL.
Athere shkruhej me porosi dhe se cdo shkrimtar e historian a gazetar kishte te bente me dy "filtra". I pari..  filtri i vet atij qe shkruante... ose sic quhet sot "autocensura" dhe filtri i shtetit ose i partise ose i komitetit qendror .. apo i atyre zyrave qe ishin te specializuara per te dirigjuar se cfar duhet thene e cfar nuk duhej thene e e se si duhej thene.. per nji ngjarje apo figure apo epoke..

Pra mos i ve re se kujt aso kohe ja kan shtuar meritat apo ja kan paksuar sepse ka shum mundesi qe i shtuari apo i paksuari ne merita nuk e ka pasur ne dore ate pune.

Psh.. x autor ka shkruar per x figure..
Ne ato qe ka shkruar autori  x ja ka veshur y merite  figures x.. duke ja mohuar apo fshehur  kto merita figures z psh.

Duhet ne kto raste o PetroL te kemi kujdes qe te mos ngaterrohemi.

Pra ne vend ti drejtohemi autorit x e ta korigjojme te shkojme e te gjuajm gure mbi figuren y i cili ska asnji faj pse atij i kan veshur nje merite te paqene.. dikur.. sepse ka shum mundesi qe fuguren y nuk e ka pyetur kush se cte shkruajn per ate sepse ose kjo figure ka qene ne boten tjeter ose koha ka qen e tille qe figura ska pasur mundesi te shprehet.
Besoj me kupton per keto cka them.

Me ardhjen e pluralizmit  ( lavdi pluralizmit) vjen mundesia qe.. figura x e mbi vleresuar dikur per x ceshtje te thote te verteten .. e ne se figura nuki jeton ta thone te afermit te verteten.. ose me e mira.. qe vet autori x te vet korigjoje vepren e tije..

Po marr nji shembull.. qe te me kuptosh.. drejt.. 

Doli dikur romani rrufe i Kadarese Nentori i nje kryeqyteti..
U be dhe film ai roman..
Ishte koha kur Kadarese i behej jehone e madhe nga media e viteve 80 ta..
Edhe nje pordhe te leshonte ai ose agolli i behej o balet o teater o film o program televiziv e plus .. lend mesimore ne antlogjite shkollore te kohes..
Ashtu ishte koha..
Ne roman te Kadarese mes tjerash pershkruhej Clirimi i Tiranes e se si x njesit partizan Cliron Radiostacionin e se si p ata e ven ne pune radiostacionin e se si ata flasin etjtj..
Ne ato episode pershkruhen partizanet si heronj e punonjsit e radiostacionit si zhapiker..
Rastesisht nje plak i moshuar po goxha zotni.. ato kohe na vjen vizit ne shtepi..
E bie muhabeti tek romani e filmi Radiostacioni apo Nentori.. 
I thote familjari im.. o zoti filan ti ke punuar ato vite ne radio tirana.. si tu duk ky filmo-romani i kadarese... 
Po thote ky dhe kur e lexova romanin  u habita nga pallavrat qe shkruan kadareja.. sepse asgje nuk eshte ashtu sic e tregon ai.. Ne tha qe punonim ne radio tirana athere tha plaku ishim me partizan se ata prtizanet e laberise..  qe pershkruan kadareja..lol.. pra skishim ne nevoj te na mernin si lope neper shtepia ata cobenet tha sepse ne ishim veprimtare te vjeter te levizjes.. dhe vet ne i kryenim ato cka duheshin bere athere..
Pra qe nje kohe qe genjehej shume o Petro..

A mund te fajesojme ata partzanet per cfar shkruan Kadare.. Jo..sepse nuk i ka pyetur kush ata.. se cdo shkruhet..
Po as punonjsit skan faj..se nuk i ka pyetur kush..
Po dhe kadare mund te thote.. se ashtu desha te shkruaj se roman eshte e jo histori..

Pra sot duhen kuptuar gjerat.. 

Psh.. nuk besoj se e ka pyetur kush te ngratin Petro Marko.. se cdo shkruhet per luften e spanjes..
Ate e vendoste Zyra lart ne komitet qendror se cfar do te shkruaje ndonje kemal sakajev.. per x e y e z e tj etjera..

Nuk besoj se e ka pyetur  Selaudinin.. vellan e Kemal Stafes .. personi i autorizuar i komitetit qendror psh ndonje spiro apo moikom apo bashkim.. qe do te shkruante per Kemajlin e ngrate.. 
Te marrin inat ne salaudinin se cfar eshte shkruar..jo..
Nuk e ka pyetur kush Skender Luarasin se cdo shkruaje personi i autorizuar nga lart per Migjenin apo Qemalin.. 
Vendosej lart se cfar do shkruhej..

Psh.. nuk ka faj Qemali.. qe ne librat per te nuk thuhej se.. Qemali kur beri hartimin.. e famshem.. E vjetra shembet.. Kohet ndryshojne.... etjetj.. nje bot e re po lind germadhash.. qe autoret ne vitet enveriste nuk e than kurre.. se Mesuesi i qemalit dhe ai qe e dha temen ne drras te zez per nxenesit ishte babai juaj i nderuar.. Pra shqiperuesi i famshem i Shilerit.. Skender Luarasi..
Nga Sauku qemali i shkrete smund te fliste..apo jo..
Mua  ma kan thene ne vesh psh njerzit e mij se.. qemali nuk e shpiku temen.. por ishte prof Skenderi qe e shkruajti ne derrase te zeze ne oren e Letersise ato vargje te famshme ku u frymezua Qemali..dhe se po Prof Skenderi ishte ai qe i ruajti ato hartime te nxenesve te tije.. pra dhe kte te qemalit e qe prej Skenderit sot i njef populli.. shqiptar.. sikurse eshte Po skenderi qe i ka mundesuar botmin e vargjve te Migjenit aso kohe por dhe ruajtjen e shkrimeve te tija.. qe me vone i njohu gjith populli shqiptar..
Kurse ne filmin per qemalin ti besoj e mban mend se si skenaristet e regjisoret sajojne ato pallavrat sikur qemajli frymezohet tek nji foto e enverit.. lol..
Pra ai stan at bylmet kishte..pra ajo kohe qe e mbushur me pallavra.. dhe se nuk u zihet per te madhe dokrraxhijve po as atyre jo e jo per te cilet eshte shkruar e qe mund tu a ken veshur meritat te paqena .. te te tjereve.. ashtu sikurse sjan fajtor.. pse dhe u a kane mohuar meritat e qena..

Dolli nje liber dikur ne vitet envero ramiziano-nexhmijeiste.. per nje figure te njohur.. 
I njihja familjaret e kesaj figure dhe i pyes nje dizaj.. 
a ju ka ardhur ai autori i librit e ju ka marre kujtime apo mendime per te shkruar librin?
E di cme thane..
As qe e dime se ka dale nje liber i tille e as e dime kush eshte autori e as na ka pyetur kush.. se cfar duan te shkruajn per njeriun tone..
Keshtu ishin ato kohe..
I vetmi qe di se..shkonte e pyeste per gjerat qe donte te shkruante.. deshmitaret e ngjarjeve.. apo miqt e figurave qe trajtonte.. ka qene Myslim Islami..
A e bente se ishte trim apo se.. ishte skrupuloz ne te shkruarit e historise..ai e di.. por bravo i qofte un i heq kapelen per kte..

Kjo qe po trajtoj vlen dhe per ceshtje tjera..

qe do i vazhdoj neser..

gjith te mirat der ather dhe me fal ne se dola nga tema.. 

Kam lexuar sdi ne cilen gazet a faqe interneti disa diskutime e dabete qe ju kini bere ..e kjo qe thash ktu ka lidhje me ato ceshtje..

Ne fund nje pyetje..
A vazhdoni te interesoheni ne njerez qe jan gjalle qe tu a vilni atyre kujtimet qe kan per prof. Skenderin?


Sepse gjithmone njerzit e medhenj  njihen pak ne familjen e ngushte e me shume ne Boten e madhe..

Un njiher e kam pare me sy Prof Skenderin..
isha kalama e ai u ul te pij kafe ne nje verande gabine plazhi tek nji familje qe e respektonte shume..
Ai foli per Fan Nolin ate dite.. ishte mengjez.. dhe fliste me ze te larte..
E kjo me ka mbetur ne kujtese..

Disa burra rrinin me goj e vesh hapur e degjonin..

..

----------


## petrol

I nderuar Brari,
Në shenjë mirënjohje për konsideratën tuaj, me ndjesën se dal nga tema,  po ju sqaroj shkurt në mungesë kohe:
1.	Shprehja e Skënder Petro Luarasit është  Qofsha edhe i fundit, por në këtë listë( në listën e rilindasve)
Disa ditë para se ai  të ndahej nga jeta Kryetari i Akademisë së Shkencave z.Aleks Buda, i shoqëruar nga  disa të tjerë, i bën  një vizitë në spital. Në bisedë e sipër i thotë me shaka që ti o Skënder gjithnjë i fundit ke qenë. Ja edhe në Kosovë ( që të  duan aq shumë) të fundit të kanë vënë. Dhe i përmend që në   Junik ( kështu më duket) kishte lexuar në një pllakatë një listë me emra atdhetarësh   që fillonte me Skënder...( beun, shton Skënder Luarasi) dhe  mbaron me Skënder ...Luarasin ( shtoi pas një pauze z.Aleks Buda).
Skënder Luarasi i përmalluar për nderin që i bëhej si rilindas i fundit  shtoi: Qofsha edhe i fundit, por në këtë listë. 
Theksoj  që z.Aleks Buda ka shkruar kujtime tepër interesante për Skënder Luarasin , të botuara nga e bija Znj. Tatjana Buda-Haxhimihali  të cilat jua rekomandoj ti lexoni.

2.	Skënder Petro Luarasin shumë veta e përmendin, por shumë pak e njohin mirëfilli. Ndaj edhe shpesh ndodhin ngatërresa
Dhe në rast se dinë diçka kjo ndodh sepse ai kishte aktivitet të gjerë shumëdimensional,  ishte tepër popullor e komunikonte me shtresa të gjera sociale. Në të kundërt qendrimi zyrtar e akademik  gjatë tërë kohës së veprimtarisë së  tij ka qenë  herë armiqësor, herë mospërfillës ( e për fat të keq gjurmët e këtij qëndrimi ende i hasim në botimet e ndryshme  si botimi i Toenës,Historia e Shqipërisë , katër volume, botim i viteve 2002-2008).
Ai gjithnjë ka qenë atdhetar demokrat antikonformist. Kjo provohet që në shkrimin e parë më 1917 në ShBA, më pas gjatë regjimit të Zogut, kundër pushtimit fashist të Shqipërisë, kundër metodave diktatoriale pas viteve 1945.
Ndonëse veprimtaria e tij e gjithanshme  vlerësohej në shoqëri, në botimet zyrtare ishte e ndaluar apo minimizuar. Edhe në ditët e sotme studjuesit akademikë vetëm sa kanë filluar të belbëzojnë për të ( dikush nga ata më tha: Pse nuk je i kënaqur që tani Skënder Luarasi përmendet në Historinë e Shqipërisë I u përgjigja: Vetëm si emër , por jo si veprimtari... . Dhe jam i bindur se edhe emrin ia kanë përmendur sa për të larë duart e ndërgjegjen).
3. Në lidhje me faktet që provojnë aktivitetin e shumanshëm të tij,  ato diheshin mirë.
P.sh  Nasho Jorgaqi tek libri Qemal Stafa e ka shkruar dhe nuk guxonte njeri ta mohonte që vargjet E vjetra shembet, kohët po ndryshojnë... janë shkëputur ngaVilhelm Teli i Shilerit, i përkthyer në atë kohë nga Skënder Luarasi, i cili ua dha si temë hartimi nxënësve të tij të kursit të 5-të ( jo vetëm Qemal Stafës) në Gjimnazin e Shkodrës. Po ashtu dihet merita e tij si inisiator kundër dasisë fetare në rradhët e gjimnazistëve, për vendosjen e uniformave, ( e ashtuquajtura lufta e kapeleve)  etj. (Këto i kam vendosur si komente në botimin Vilhelm Teli, Onufri, 2005, botim qëi shërbeu ambasadës Zvicerane të shfaqte këtë dramë me bujë  në disa qytete të Shqipërisë). Po ashtu dihet mirë se çfarë ka shkruar Petro Marko në Hasta la Vista për prof. Tomorrin. E sa e sa vepra të tjera përmendin veprimtarinë e tij. Por ja që studjuesit që botojnë veprat akademike nuk u bën dritë syri për Skënder Luarasin, jo nga padija, por se janë pengje të klaneve dhe veprës së njollosur të dikurshme.
Pse nuk është marrë asnjëherë mundimi që të mblidhen, të studjohen e të botohen   ato dhjetra e dhjetra artikuj të Skënder Luarasit të botuara  jashtë e brenda vendit? Pse u la në heshtje 110 vjetori i lindjes së tij? Pse vazhdon të mbetet jashtë antologjisës së letërsisë shqipe kur për këtë do të mjaftonin vetëm shkrimet e botuara në librin Fjala shqipe (dikur i censuruar). Pse kaq e pasur qenka letërsia shqipe sa të ketë luksin të mos e përfillë të paktën si  publicist Skënder P.Luarasin aq i veçantë dhe i  pasur në stil e  në krijimin e  fjalëve e frazeologjive të  reja?!
Unë, me mundësitë e kufizuara kam mbledhur rreth 150 shkrime të karakterit historiko-letrar, shumë dokumenta arkivore dhe opinione të njerëzve që e kanë njohur të cilat nënjë kohë të përshtatshme do të botohen në kuadër të jetës e veprës së Skënder Luarasit bashkë me kujtimet Çkam parë e çkam dëgjuar. 
Gjatë kësaj pune voluminoze, me mjetet modeste që zotëroj, jam befasuar nga disa zbulime tematikash të cilat them se  mund ti trajtonte me vërtetësi  vetëm një njeri i pa korruptueshëm  e atdhetar si Skënder Petro Luarasi. (Por shumëkush do të thoshte se  çvlerë kanë këto përralla në ditët e sotme?!)

----------


## Preng Sherri

E para që dua të them është që Prof. Skender Luarasi po t'mos bënte asgjë, fare asgjë me dy veprat e tija, për mua madhështore si; " Isë Boletini" dhe " Ismail Qemali" ay ka siguruar vendin e tij në librin e mos-harresës për sa t'shendrisin rrezet e diellit. Ay na i bëri më të përafërt për t'i njohur më mirë këto dy figura tona të njohura dhe tepër domethënëse për qenjen e ekzistimit tonë si kombë!
 Vetëm për këto dy gjëra i lumtë Penda e mendja!

----------


## petrol

Skënder Luarasi: Kujtime Çkam pare e çkam dëgjuar

(Në nderim të martirëve kosovarë të Lirisë Kombëtare)

Robëria

Mësimi më i çmuar që i dha Naim Frashëri popullit shqiptar, nëpërmjet historisë së Skënderbeut, është të dojë lirinë, lirinë e vërtetë, se pa liri puna është robëri dhe jeta vdekje. Njeriu pa 
liri është si fëmija pa nënë.
   Liria ka baba virtutin që e mbron mos bjerë në duar të tiranëve. Prej kësaj fatkeqësie atë e mbrojtën edhe dëshmorët, që janë bijtë e lirisë. Kur u kthye Skënderbeu në Krujë që të çlironte atdhenë nga zgjedha e sulltanëve:
Shqipërisë dritë i pruri,
I pru dritën e lirisë,
Edhe gjithë mirësinë
Që i duhet njerëzisë.
Edhe duke vdekur Skënderbeu lutet për lirinë e mëmëdheut:
Do të rrojë Shqipëria
S'ia ngreh dot njeri lirinë.
  Por pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut:
''Ç'u bë emri i Shqipërisë
Dhe liri e saj e ndjerë?''
Pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut:
Shqipërinë e mori turku, i vu zjarrë! 
Prej banorëve të saj, një pjesë shpëtoi kokën  duke gjetur strehim nëpër malet e larta dhe pjesa tjetër mbeti rrob nënë zgjedhën e Sulltanit. Prej parësisë shumë hynë në shërbim të Sulltanit: u bënë bejlerë, pashallarë, sadrazemë, vezirë të mëdhenj, tradhëtorë të atdheut.
Me pushtimin e Krujës, turqit unjën flamurin e Skënderbeut dhe në kështjellën e saj ngritën bajrakun me hënë. Banorët e Krujës që nuk ranë nga shpata: pleq e kalamaj e gra me kërthinjtë e tyre në gji, i zunë rob, i shpunë në Stamboll dhe i vendosën në lagjen që u quajt ''Arnautqoi''. Të tjerë i vrau robëria dhe u tretën si kripa në det nëpër shkretëtira të Anadollit. 
Pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, populli nuk pati liri as të çelte shkolla për të nxënë gjuhën amtare. Mësuesit e shqipes qeveria turke i burgoste. Patrikana greke i vriste. Sulltani donte që muhamedanët të bëheshin turq, Patriku donte që të krishterët të bëheshin grekër. Robëria solli paditurinë e errësirën dhe ç'është më keq na bëri të mos njohim njëri-tjetrin, të vritemi vlla me vlla...


                                                *           *                *

Që përpara hyrjetit Petro Nini Luarasi pati shkruar një këngë lutarake, që e  niste me emrin e qytetit ku pati lindur Isa Boletini, I cili po shpinte luftëtarët e kryengritjes së madhe drejt fitores:
Që Mitrovicë e Prevezë
Të krishterë e myslimanë
Të gjithë burrat me besë
Sa quhemi shqiptarë
Të ngrehim flamurin tënë
Mbi vendet e Shqipërisë
Trimërinë edhe zënë
Tia rrëfejmë gjithësisë
Çpunë të madhe mund të bëjnë patriotët e bashkuar me një dëshirë e një qëllim ! Çgëzim të madh të zgjon në zemër hapi i tyre në marshim ritmik! Çideale të larta të ngjall flamuri kombëtar me valavitjet e tij të rrepta! Liri a vdekje!
Atje lart në veri bijtë e Kosovës trime u ranë hordhive njëqind mijëshe të 25 pashallarëve turq dhe brenda tre muajve e shpunë triumfin shqiptar në Shkup dhe e vendosën në konak kryetarin e tyre. Hyrja triumfale e kryengritësve shqiptarë në Shkup i dha fund pushtetit të shfrenuar dhe kriminal të xhonturqve dhe shkaktoi shpërndarjen e parlamentit., do të shkruante Ismail Qemali.
Tok me vëllanë tim Rrokun,  kujton Luigj Berisha, qeshë edhe unë anëtar i klubit Bashkimi dhe dola dhe unë të bëj sehir hyrjen e bashkëatdhetarëve të mij ngadhnjimtarë në Shkup. Kur pashë Isa Boletinin, Bajram Currin, Idriz Seferin, Bajram Daklanin, e tjetë udhëheqës  në mes të atyre djelmoshave truphedhur e ballëlart, që u shkëlqente fytyra si djelli dhe marshonin si në dasmë duke kënduar:
Çonju Shqypni, mos u ban horre
Ej Kosovë me taborë,
Bini ju shqiptarë,ore
Gjithë Evropa të na njohë!
Ngri, shqiptar flamurin,
Tash në luftë borija na thërret;
Me derdh për vend tonë gjakun
Ne pushka po na pret

kur pashë këtë tabllo të gjallë të bashkimit kombëtar mu ngjall thellë mu në zemër ajo krenari që më bëri të mburresha se isha edhe unë i tyre , se isha shqiptar.
Këtë tabllo të gjallë të bashkimit kombëtar e pashë edhe unë po atë muaj. Ndërsa kapedanët e kryengritësve të veriut po marshonin në rrugët kryesore të Shkupit, kapedanët e kryengritësve të jugut po bënin marshimin e tyre ngadhnjimtar nëpër rrugët kryesore të Korçës. 

Atë ditë gushti të motit 1912 gjithë populli kishte dalë të shikonte çetën e Gani Butkës nga rruga e Kolonjës, çetën e Spiro Bellkamenit Spiro Bellkameni  nga rruga e Follorinës, çetën e Qamil Panaritit nga rruga e Pazarit dhe çetën e Menduh Zavalanit nga rruga e Pogradecit  të nisur prej Orman Çifligut, duke hyrë me triumf drejt bulevardit të Shën Gjergjit. Ata qëndruan në krye të rrugës ku më vonë u ngrit monumenti i Luftëtarit Kombëtar duke kënduar, njëra çetë: Për mëmëdhenë! Për mëmëdhenë! tjetra: Sa të rrojë gjithësia! , e treta O trima luftëtarëdhe Merr uratën bir prej meje  e katërta dhe kështu me radhë.
Çfytyra madhështore më panë sytë dhe çkëngë të bukura trimash më dëgjuan veshët atë ditë kur hynë në Korçë kryengritësit shqiptarë me qylafet e tyre shkruar Liri a Vdekje!



   Kolonja në flakë e gjak

Me tu larguar komisioni i kufijve dhe u kuptua që Kolonja mbeti Shqipëri, qeveria e Athinës krijoi edhe në këto vise guvernën epirote. Që në vjeshtën e motit 1913 çeta hierolloqite me  oficerë e përforcime  ushtarësh grekë, sulmonin fshatrat e banuara nga muhamedanë ku arrestonin burrat më të dëgjuar të vendit që i poshtëronin duke i rrahur në sy të grave.
Në Gostivisht hierolloqitët torturuan aq keq Ismail Ismailin sa që lojti mendsh. Po në këtë fshat një djalë 16 vjeç  e shpëtoi prej vdekjes e ëma duke ua rëmbyer andartëve nga duart. Sesi u trembën palikarët nga sulmi i një nëne zemërluane! Në Qafëzez një burrë e lidhën pas një peme dhe e vunë në nishan. Në Treskë e në Trebickë arrestuan  pesë djem, i  shpunë në Vilë të Shtyllës,  i mbyllën në një plevicë dhe i  dogjën të gjallë. 
Kostë Dhimitër Lito nga Leskoviku, më ka treguar: Në Treskë një hierolloqit vuri re në një fotografi të  çetës së Spiro Bellkamenit, se djaloshi i katërt në rrjesht i shëmbëllente vërtet Petraq Vasil  Manos Gostivishtit.
Ja ku e kemi edhe një tjetër në mes tonë! Lidheni!
Petraqin nuk do guxoni ta prekni me dorë! iu përgjegj një djalë trim nga Leskoviku.
Hesht, se të djegin edhe ty, or lumëmadh! e këshilluan shokët.
Pa ka im atë edhe dymbëdhjetë të tjerë! u krenua djali trim nga Leskoviku për vlerën numerike të mashkullit në familjen patriarkale.
Petraq Gostivishti shpëtoi nga fati i dëshmorëve në Vilë, duke ikur që atë natë në Korçë, ku iu dorëzua prefektit Konduli, me origjinë barbaçe, i cili  e mori nën mbrojtje.
Mbasi  përmenda barbaçët, i pari që dëgjova të flasë arbërishten e shqiptarëve të Moresë qe ushtari barbaç që thirri Kallomanopullos që të na ndihmonte të merreshim vesh kur unë i thashë që nuk kuptoja greqisht. I dyti qe një oficer që na foli barbaçe ne djemurisë në çardhakune dyqanit të mëhallës sonë. Njëri oficer na pyeti Gjini Rapon e mua në donim të vinim nishan, na dha pushkën e ordinancës dhe që të dy qëlluam mirë.
Bukur! Bukur! Thirri barbaçi i entuziazmuar.
Por fjalët që më mbetën të pa haruara qenë klene glue të një ushtari barbaç.
Një grua grekonjë duke ecur nga dyqani për në kazermë dhe dëgjoi burrat në kuvend duke folur shqip, i qortoi: Derdhëm gjakun që tju lirojmë nga turku, por ju prapë
 Vasil Diko i tha se ne qemë shqiptarë e se po flisnim në gjuhën e nënës.. .
Ushtarët që po vinin pas  qëndruan të dëgjonin bisedën e ndezur dhe një barbaç ndër të tjera e shau: Klen, i biri i klenit! Gluen e nënës etj.

                                                *           *                *

Për të shpëtuar bashkatdhetarët e tyre nga torturat e hierolloqitëve, nënprefekti i Çorovodës, Themistokli Gërmenji dhe komandanti I fuqive kufitare,Sali Butka, me urdhër të qeverisë provizore të Vlorës, nisën të mernin në dorëzim Kolonjën. Sa u përhap fjala se forcat shqiptare arritën në Vakëfe, andartët u zhdukën nga qarkullimi në fshatrat tona.
Ato ditë komanda shqiptare i dërgoi nga Treska, pleqësisë së fshatit tonë, si gjithë të tjerave, një letër në të cilën u shkruante se me urdhër të qeverisë provizore të Vlorës po vinin të çlironin vëllezërit e tyre nga sundimi i huaj. Të nesërmen, në mes të natës, arriti nga Erseka në fshatin tonë një major në krye të treqind ushtarëve grekë. Pasi mblodhi ndo njëzet e pesë djem, me myftarin Peço Kosta në krye, u nis drejt Qesarakës dhe në agim pati zënë Qafën e Shëmtirit.
Qe dita e 16 janarit 1914.
Në mëngjes u dëgjuan tri krisma nga shkëmbi. Sa luftëtarë që ndodheshin në teqe e shtëpitë rrotull saj dolën e zunë vend .Tu biem! i tha majori grek Peço Kostës.
Janë në vend të fortë! u përgjegj myftari ynë.
Zjarr!urdhëroi komandanti grek.
Kush shpejton, blon! Prandaj që pa gdhirë kur ushtarët grekë u nisën për në Qesarakë, unë u nisa për në mulli, me dy shinikë grurë ngarkuar mbi gomar. Kur po kthehesha, dëgjoja bataretë greke nga njëra anë dhe krismat e shqiptarëve nga ana tjetër. Pasi hëngra një përshesh me qumësht, u sula në Penkollarë që të bëja sehir. Te lëmi qenë mbledhur plot njerëz, burrat të verdhë dyllë në fytyrë, gratë duke lebetitur. Afër drekës, buçima pushou.
Nuk dihet sa të vrarë e të plagosur përcuallën grekët në Ersekë.
Në drekëherë arrin në Penkollarë komandanti me një pjesë të ushtrisë, i zbehtë më keq se fshatarët tanë. Nisi të bisedojë me nënoficerët kur nga shkëmbi u dëgjuan krisma pushke. Një epilluqe me fytyrën e një të vdekuri u ngjit kokëulur drejt komandantit. Seç i tha. Ky i klithi me të shara dhe e goditi në fytyrë
 Çpati ngjarë?
Nja shtatë ushtarë grekë duke dashur të ishin ata të parët që do të hiqnin flamurin e Shqipërisë e të ngrinin atë të Greqisë e vunë përpara mjeshtrin Ligor Qirici që tu tregonte udhën. Shqiptarët i lanë të zbrisnin gjer tek përroi, pastaj u ranë tre të parëve: dy ushtarë grekë e mjeshtri Ligori mbetën të vrarë. Katër të tjerët u dorëzuan.
Që të nesërmen, për një javë rrjesht, ditë e natë, me mijra ushtarë grekë të ardhur nga Konica, me artileri malore, marshuan përmes fshatit tonë drejt veri-perëndimit. Të thoshe se jo në Berat e Vlorë, por në Elbasan e Shkodër do të qëndronin.
Por ata vetëm sa dogjën e bënë plaçkë Vakëfet kur mbajtën për nja dy javë në kufirin e vjetër.  Për gjashtë ditë e net, i shpërndante myftari  natën, të lodhur e të këputur, nëpër shtëpitë e fshatit. Vetëm në shtëpinë tonë nuk na solli njeri për gjashtë ditët e netët e para.
Nata e shtatë qe një natë shkurti, e bardhë - e bardhë nga dëbora e madhe që kishte mbuluar dhenë. Një trokëllimë në portë na bëri që të na ngrijë gjaku. Hape, Skënder, hape, se këta janë të tutë! më tha Petro Kosta nga jashtë. E hapa portën: katër xhandarë me uniformë të gjelbër, njëri duke mbajtur të mbështjellë flamurin e Shqipërisë, qëndronin para portës sonë.
   Ngjita shkallët me nxitim dhe thirra: Ndizni llambat! Ndizni sobën! dhe lajmërova nusen e Gurit e të Tonit, shpejt të na ndihmonin për të shtruar odat e për të gatitur darkën. Pastaj renda në plevicë dhe nga sënduku ku kishim fshehur librat shqip nxorra Istorinë e Skënderbeut.
Oda e mirë llamburiste nga të dy llambat e mëdha që i ndiznim vetëm për festa të mëdha dhe për mysafirë të lartë.
Ndërsa Petro Kosta, Toni Sevo dhe Luke Fani, i mbanin zgjuar mysafirët e lodhur duke ngrënë meze e duke ngritur dolli për flamurin e Skënderbeut, për Ismail Qemalin e për lirinë e Shqipërisë, gratë në vatër e në furrë pregatisnin darkën. Dhe çobani piqte mishin që do tiu jepnim udhëtarëve kur të niseshin të nesërmen për në Ersekë.
Por atë natë u zemërova me Tonin sepse nuk më la tiu këndoja ushtarëve të lodhur Istorinë e Skënderbeut. Të nesërmen që në mëngjes, pleqtë e fshatit, muhamedanë e të krishterë, u mblodhën në shtëpinë tonë. Komandanti shqiptar, Kasem Radovicka, i cili pati qëndruar atë natë në Penkollarë për të nënshkruar me komandantin grek protokollin e dorëzimit, erdhi tu jepte fshatarëve lajmin e gëzuar se Kolonja u bashkua me Shqipërinë. Dhe kur akoma nuk ishin larguar Të nesërmen, djemuria e fshatit, të krishterë e myslimanë, me këngë në gojë e ngritën flamurin edhe te Lëndina(*)
----------- 
(*)  Te Lëndina, në Luaras, atje ku  qëndron tani shkolla 8-vjeçare P.N.Luarasi.
kompanitë e fundit greke prej sheshit të mëhallës, kur në ballin e shtëpisë sonë u shpalos flamuri i Shqipërisë.
Të nesërmen, djemuria e fshatit, të krishterë e myslimanë, me këngë në gojë e ngritën flamurin edhe te Lëndina(*)
----------- 
(*)  Te Lëndina, në Luaras, atje ku  qëndron tani shkolla 8-vjeçare P.N.Luarasi.

Në Gostivisht ushtarëve shqiptarë u dolën përpara patriotët mes të cilëve Vasil Kita, e bija Paro dhe i biri i saj Petraqi. Ajo i tha djalit të saj: Bir, erdhi dita e madhe e kombit tonë. Merr flamurin e Shqipërisë dhe shko tok me shokët e tu se edhe ti ke luftuar që të lindë kjo ditë për ne.
Kështu pas pesëqind vjet robërie nën Turqinë dhe  dy vjet nën Greqinë, në Kolonjë ranë hëna e kryqi dhe flatroi shqiponja.

                                       *     *   *

Por uji fle, armiku sfle.
Qeveria greke e vazhdoi pabesinë. Kur u dorëzoi shqiptarëve Korçën, komanda greke la në spital nja treqind ushtarë kinse të sëmurë që do të largoheshin më vonë. Qilarët e Mitropolisë, dhespoti Gjermanos, i pati mbushur plot me pushkë e municione. Një numër grekomanësh besnikë ishin përbetuar për komplotin. Atë mëngjes, kur të binin këmbanat, ushtarë e civilë do të ngriheshin kundër qeverisë legjitime, të sigurtë që nga Bilishti do tu vinte ndihma e ushtrisë greke për të shtënë në dorë qytetin.
Një ngjarje e vogël ua shkatërroi planet grekëve. Që më 22 të marsit, kafazi i Mitropolitit , kapedan Sulo, erdhi fshehurazi në Korçë dhe hyri në shtëpinë e doktor Polenës. Nga kjo shtëpi, anës qytetit, u nis për në Mitropoli një grua për të lajmëruar konspiratorët që të ishin gati.
Kalamajtë që loznin pranë shtëpisë së doktorit e vunë re kapedan Sulon. Njëri syresh, kur u kthye në shtëpi në drekë-herë, i tha nënës se kishin parë kapedan Sulon. Sevasti Qiriazi-Dako, që u ndodh atje për vizitë, e dëgjoi dhe lajmëroi të shoqin, Kristo Dakon, dhe ky shefin e policisë Themistokli Gërmenjin. Shtëpia e doktor Polenës e Mitropolia u rrethuan.
Në luftën që plasi midis treqind ushtarëve grekë të spitalit e grekomanëve nga njëra anë dhe patriotëve shqiptarë nga ana tjetër, me qindra njerëz humbën jetën nëpër rrugët e Korçës, se qe ditë pazari. Kapedan Sulua shpëtoi, por dhespoti Gjermanos dhe gjashtë veta të komitetit konspirator u arrestua dhe u internuan në Elbasan. Përveç dhespotit Gjermanos, ndër të arrestuarit qe edhe koloneli grek Vajraktaris dhe grekomanët Spiro Konda e Efrem Gjini.
Meqë puçi u zbulua  tri ditë më herët, ushtria greke nga Bilishti ( që priste 25 marsin të sulmonte)  nuk arriti dot në kohë. Fshatarët nën udhëheqjen e Kajo Babjenit zunë grykën e Devollit dhe majat e Moravës, Korça shqiptare shpëtoi. Për këtë fitore ndihmoi shumë Kajo Babijeni. Ai edhe më parë e pati shpëtuar: një herë më 1902, kur bullgarët u përpoqën të përfshinin edhe Korçën në kryengritjen e tyre të Ilindenit dhe më 1903, kur bashibozukët turq deshën ta plaçkisnin si qytet pjesëmarrës në atë kryengritje.
Të egërsuar nga kjo disfatë, ushtria greke, e maskuar në andartiko, goditi sheshit kufirin e Kolonjës. E filloi sulmin duke djegur Leskovikun e duke shtyrë frontin deri në Ersekë, Starje, Gostivisht, Kurtes, Frashër. Ata hynë edhe në Luaras dhe duke mbledhur djemtë e fshatit u nisën për në Panarit. Këtu u kundërsulmuan nga fshatarët. Në zbrapsje e sipër, në varrezat e kishës së Katundit, pushkatuan patriotin Leko Mihal Dhosin. Përtej Urës së Orgockës, komandanti grek i ndau djemtë e Luarasit prej grupit dhe u tha: Fshatin tuaj e zaptuan shqiptarët. Dorëzoni armët e kthehuni në shtëpi. Luke Fani e kuptoi planin djallëzor të grekut, që mendonte ti vriste të gjithë. Doli përpara shokëve dhe me greqishten e tij të çqartë, i tha komandantit se nuk ishin rradhitur në ushtrinë greke që të luftonin vetëm për fshatin e tyre, por për çështjen e të gjithë Epirit. Komandantit  i pranoi   me lëvdata për Luken e shokët e tij dhe me qortim për kallzuesit.
Kur fshati mori vesh se edhe djemtë e tij kishin ikur me grekët, ata të mëhallave Penkollarë, Priftanj e Mal, me sa plaçka që mund të ngarkonin shpejt e shpejt, kapërcyen Osumin dhe që atë ditë arritën në Lupckë.
Banorët e mëhallës Kostallarë pyetën nënën time se çdo të bënte. Kur ajo u tha se do të rrinte në shtëpi të saj , qëndruan edhe ata, por u mblodhën në shtëpinë tonë. Atë pasdreke përtej Përroit të Madh, një varg njerëzish u duk në mëhallën Ziskollarë duke ndjekur udhën gjatë kreshtës drejt Shëmtirit.
Në udhën kryq te Shën Triadha një kalorës u shkëput prej rradhës e zbriti udhës së Lisit të Madh për në Kostollarë. U tregova çkisha parë dhe kur u thashë që ishin gegë, xha Dhami thirri: Bobo, që do të ma therin!
Këta luftëtarë qenë nisur nga Vodica, në mesditë arrinë në Blush, të etur e të uritur. Në fshat, teze Janeja që pati mbetur vetëm në Blush, me kopenë e dhënve në Qilar, u doli përpara. Dhe kur iu ankuan se në atë fshat as ujë skishte, ajo u nxori gjashtokjet me qumësht, kos e dhallë, bukë e gjalp e gjithë të mirat që i ndodheshin në dollap. Sa plakë e mirë qënke! e lëvdoi njëri.
Të jem motra e Petro Nini Luarasit e të mos jem e mirë për vëllezërit e tij! ia ktheu plaka.
Një kalorës, që ia kishte njohur të vëllanë, e pyeti për familjen e Petros. Ajo u tha se qe në fshat dhe iu lut që tia kishin kujdes të nipin e saj Skënderin. Kalorësi që zbriti udhës së Lisit të Madh me të arritur në mëhallën tonë thirri: Skënder, Skënder. Dhe kur unë ia hoqa llozin portës e dola në udhë ai më inkurajoi: Mos kini frikë, mos kini frikë!
Kalorësi qe Hajredin Kallarti.
Ndërsa luftëtarët vazhduan udhën drejt malit, në mëhallën tonë hyri kaluar një oficer me ndonja njëzet veta pas: Kush qenë ata që na qëlluan nga Shkëmbi? më pyeti. Dhe unë i tregova se qenë disa andartë grekë që kishin humbur udhën dhe se njerëzit e mëhallës qenë mbledhur në shtëpinë tonë. Oficeri, major Ahmet Lepenica,  më porositi që  tu thosha të shkonin secili në shtëpi të vet.
Në fshatin tonë ai qëndroi vetëm pak ditë. U kthye në Vodicë. Mëkëmbës mbetën Abaz Taushani dhe Faslli Kurti. Ditën kur do të largohej, Ahmet Lepenica zbriti në Kostallarë. Kur po bisedonin ata të tre brenda portës dhe unë, me kapele kashte në kokë, qëndroja te pregu përjashta, një lab që po vinte prej udhës së madhe më thirri: Ti jezit, çmë mban atë shapkë në kokë!
Mu afrua i zemëruar, dhe nuk e di se çdo të më kishte bërë po të  mos i kishte folur Ahmet Lepenica se nuk duhej parë kapelja, po koka.
Sa burra të mirë qenë Ahmeti, Abazi, Faslliu dhe Selaudini! Bashkë me majorin do të largohej edhe Selaudini e unë do ti zija vendin si sekretar i togës, prandaj më patën thirrur edhe mua në mbledhje. Prej kësaj dite, për mëngjes, unë ngjitesha në mal për atë punë zyre.
Atë mbrëmje të arratisjes as çobani nuk u kthye në fshat. Ushtarët grekër, të thyer e të kthyer e vunë përpara me gjithë lopë e bagëti  drejt Lupckës e Përmetit. Viçi kërthi na mbeti pa qumësht. Fëmijët fshatarë janë mësuar ti shohin kafshët e shtëpisë si pjesëtarë të familjes. Macja kishte të drejtë të zinte edhe kryen e vatrës; edhe qeni mund të ngjitej lart e të kënaqej me përkëdheljet e tyre, qengjin që vinte të shtonte numrin e kopesë në qilar e ngjitnin me katikule në vatër,e lanin dhe e pastronin nga shurdhesa dhe e ngrohnin pranë zjarrit derisa të ngrihej më këmbë. Ajo ditë qe festë në shtëpi. Në sufër na gostitnin me kullostër.
Si fëmijë fshati, i kam dashur pemët, zoqtë, sidomos kafshët. Sa më pëlqente balashi: kau qimeverdhë me pullën e bardhë në ballë; edhe Kazili, po me pullë të bardhë në ballë; dhe dy pendë qe që na ndihmonin të mbillnim grurë e misër e na siguronin bukën e motit; dhe të dy demat që motin tjetër do tu zinin vendin qeve në parmendë. Dhe përmbi të gjitha më pëlqente lopa krenare që disa ditë më parë na pati pjellë atë viç të bukur-të bukur. Dhe ja ku erdhën andartët që na i thanë qilarë e lugë dhe viçin e vogël na e lanë pa qumësht por ne e mbanim gjallë duke e mëkuar me brumë e mjaltë!
Qe dita e katërt. Atë pasdreke në vatër po rrinim të heshtur si në zi kur befas një trokëllimë e fortë tronditi portën, mandila u këput e kanatat u çelën me tërsëllimë dhe në oborr brenda u vërsulën duke pallur lopa plakë, balashi, kazili,dy dematNë fillim nuk besuam se qenë tanët, aq ishin buhavitur, mufatur e ndryshuar në fytyrë. Dy ditë udhë të panjohur kishin bërë për të arritur në qilarin e tyre. Çfuqi paskish instinkti! Kam një kujtim tjetër për lopën plakë që, nja dy vjet më përpara, në rrugicën e Shën Thanasit, u përlesh me një ujk për ti shpëtuar jetën mëshqerës së saj. Kur ujku iu turr viçit, lopa e mbërtheu ujkun me brirë përtokë dhe e mbajti poshtë tërë natën. Kur dolëm ne njerëzit e shtëpisë në mëngjes për ta kërkuar, e gjetëm ujkun të ngordhur nën brirët e saj  në bark dhe viçin aty pranë. Edhe kafshët mund të bëhen heronj.
Mendoj për ata që përçmojnë atdhenë: të kenë aq ndjenja për vatrën e tyre sa kanë ato kafshët tona memece!
Pa u zgjatur, kapërcej shumë ngjarje me rëndësi më të pakët në rrethin tonë gjer në fund të qershorit, kur edhe miqtë e mij u laguan dhe vendin ua zuri një kompani vullnetarësh me komandant Mehmet Korçën. Ushtarët dibranë e kosovarë, para se të largoheshin erdhën tek ne dhe iu falën nderjes nënës për gjithë ata lakrorë që pati gatuar dhe rrobat që u lau për sa kohë qëndruan në mëhallën tonë. 
Dhe vazhduan udhën e Lirisë Kombëtare(*)
-----------------
(*) Ndonja  tridhjetë e pesë vjet më vonë,  Fazlli Kurti na vizitoi dhe e falenderoi nënën, veçanërisht për dhuratën e shenjtë, pallton e Petro Nini Luarasit, që ajo ia pati dhënë një ditë shiu të mos lagej gjatë rojes. 
Nëna e pyeti: Po ata djem asllanë - çu bënë?
Vërtet, ata djem asllanë nga Dibra e  Kosova - çu bënë çu bënë?

----------


## Brari

Petro..

Flmn per kujtimet historike qe sjell..

Meqe ke permendur aty Sevasti Qiriazi-Dako dhe Kristo Dako.. do desha te di dicka per Familjen Qiriazi dhe Dako..

Cfar te dish  na e trego se do jet nje kontribut me vlere ne pasurimin e ketij Forumi enciklopedik..

Ne lidhje me ate Dashnor Kalocin..

Me se di ai ka mbledhur shume dokumenta e tregime te njerzve te njohur e nuk e di se a eshte treguar korrekt ne mirmbajtje e ruajtje e interpretim te atij thesari qe i ra ne dore  per arsye qe kuptohen..

Por kam nje si dyshim mos ky Kaloci  ka luajtur me kto vlera..

gjith te mirat..

----------


## petrol

> Petro..
> 
> Flmn per kujtimet historike qe sjell..
> 
> Meqe ke permendur aty Sevasti Qiriazi-Dako dhe Kristo Dako.. do desha te di dicka per Familjen Qiriazi dhe Dako..
> 
> Cfar te dish  na e trego se do jet nje kontribut me vlere ne pasurimin e ketij Forumi enciklopedik..



Të shkruash për vlerat madhore të familjes Qiriazi është përgjegjësi e madhe dhe kërkon përkushtim e kohë. Po mjaftohem me disa fragmente nga kujtimet e Skënder Luarasit  Çkam pare e çkam dëgjuar të shoqëruara me  disa komente e e letra nga arkivi familjar. Qëllimi është që të kuptohet realisht se si lozin burokratët me vlerat kombëtare.

----------


## petrol

> Petro..
> 
> Flmn per kujtimet historike qe sjell..
> 
> Meqe ke permendur aty Sevasti Qiriazi-Dako dhe Kristo Dako.. do desha te di dicka per Familjen Qiriazi dhe Dako..
> 
> Cfar te dish  na e trego se do jet nje kontribut me vlere ne pasurimin e ketij Forumi enciklopedik..



Të shkruash për vlerat madhore të familjes Qiriazi është përgjegjësi e madhe dhe kërkon përkushtim e kohë. Po mjaftohem me disa fragmente nga kujtimet e Skënder Luarasit  Çkam pare e çkam dëgjuar të shoqëruara me  disa komente e e letra nga arkivi familjar. Qëllimi është që të kuptohet realisht se si i nëpërkëmbnin  burokratët vlerat kombëtare.

Familja Qiriazi
 Gjatë rilindjes sonë kombëtare shtëpia e Dhimitri dhe Maria Qiriazit u bë vakëf për të gjithë shqiptarët patriotë si Kostandin Kristoforidhi e Koto Hoxhi, Petro Nini Luarasi dhe Pandeli Sotiri, Halit Vreto Bërzhezhta  dhe Orhan Pojani, Nuçi Naçi dhe Thanas Sina Postenani, të gjithë priteshin e përcilleshin situr tishin vëllezër prej një barku. Të gjithë anëtarët e kësaj familje, burra e gra, në vendlindje e në mërgim, kudo që i përplasën dallgët e jetës, kush më shumë e kush më pak, ia kushtuan jetën e veprën e tyre Shqipërisë duke lënë gjurmët e tyre të pashlyeshme në historinë e rilindjes sonë kombëtare. 

Po ndalem paksa  në tre syresh: Gjerasimi, Sevastija dhe Parashqevija,
    Gjerasim Qiriazi (18 .10 1858- 4.1.1894)                      
     Gjerasim Qiriazi ka qenë patriot i rilindjes, që, besoj, më shumë nga kushdo tjetër,  është mbuluar me pluhurin e harresës. Një profesor me  moshë të kaluar më tha një ditë tek i lexoja shkrimet e këtij rilindasi të shquar: E kam kënduar Hristomathinë që kur isha i ri, jam ushqyer me të; po nuk e kam ditur nga kush qe shkruar ky libër. Krah për krah me veprat e Naimit, më ka influencuar që në foshnjëri të nxë shqipen. Dhe shumë nga ne, duke dëgjuar radion, kënaqemi kur dëgjojmë, sidomos nga kori i pleqve të Korçës, këngën Lule e bukur posi djellë, po nuk e dimë që jo vetëm kënga është  shkruar prej këtij poeti delikat e gojëëmbël,  po edhe melodia e saj e thjeshtë e mallëngjenjëse është kompozuar prej tijKa disa fakte që e venë Gjerasim Qiriazin  në dritë të së vërtetës dhe fakti më me rëndësi është vepra e tijPër këtë arësye mendova se e vlen të botohet një vëllim me veprën e zgjedhur të Gjerasim Qiriazit.

Sevasti Qiriazi- Dako (shkurt 1870-30.8. 1949) 
 Jam Shqiptare! Ky është fakti më i rëndësishëm i jetës sime, më i rëndësishëm se vetë familja, sepse vetëdija e këtij fakti  më tregon udhën që duhet të ndjek, e më cakton qëllimin e jetës; ky fakt më përkufizon kuadrin si gjeografik, si historik, dhe më jep burimin kryesor  të idealit tim që nga fëminija ime për të arsyer popullin  tim me dashuri për kulturë e pavarësi
Këtë përgjërim të Sevasti Qiriazite e nxjerrim  nga fjala e saj në festën e maturantëve të Kolezhit të Vajzave në Arnautqoj, Sramboll, ku u diplomua.
Në mbarim të festës, Naim Frashëri e përgëzoi vajzën 20-vjeçare dhe i tha:
  Motra ime e vogël, nuk do të bëje gjë më të mirë e më të vyer për Shqipërinë nga çke vendosur të bësh për arsimin e grave të vendit tonë. Pastaj i kërkoi diplomën që tia regjistronte  në Seksion të Arsimit dhe i siguroi Irade ( lejë) për të çelur shkollën e parë shqipe për vajzat (më 15 tetor 1891) Dhe është për tu përmendur se ajo së bashku me motrën Parashqevi, me ndihmën  e të vëllezërve Gjergji e Kristo dhe  pionierëve që çelën shkolla shqipe dhe themeluan shtetin shqiptar, e mbajti lart e me nder Flamurin e Skënderbeut për 60 vjet me radhë, jo vetëm në klasë por në të gjitha përpjekjet e Rilindjes Shqiptare: arsimore, sociale, politike,-Ndaj  u quajt atëherë Zhan dArkë shqiptare. Për tu vënë re është fakti që gjatë sundimit otoman  shkolla shqipe e djemve u hap e u mbyll sa e sa herë, por drejtoresha e shkollës së vashave  u qëndroi burrërisht rebesheve të armiqve të çështjes shqiptare.

Parashqevia (2.7. 1880-17.12. 1970)   
Parashqevi Qiriazi me të motrën , njëra pas tjetrës , pa asnjë ditë ndërprerje e drejtuan shkollën e Vashave nëKorçëpër 22 vjet rresht gjer më1913 kur hordhitëe shovinistëve grekëzaptuan Korçën.  Parashqevia  më1904 kreu studimet e larta nëUmens Kolezh  dhe më1905 zëvendësoi Sevastinëkur ajo shkoi për studime  tëmëtejshme nëuniversitetin e Çikagos.Më1915 shkoi nëSh.B.A. ku themeloi tëpërkohshmen  Ylli i Mëngjezit. Gjatëtrevjetëve tëbotimit tësaj me Fletët e Ditarit përfshinin mbi 1100faqe.
Partia Politike Kombëtare  e shqiptarëve nëSh.B.A, me helmimin e Ismail Qemalit nëPeruxhia , nëjanar 1919, dërgoi Parashqevinë
si përfaqësuese  nëkonferencën e Paqes nëParis. Ishte e vetmja grua delegate ndër tëpranishmit nëkonferencë, qëfliste 8 gjuhëtëhuaja  dhe e diplomuar nëdy fakultete,  bijëe denjëe njëpopulli qëishte paditur si barbar
Në fillim të viteve 20  Motrat Qiriazi u kthyen nëAtdhe dhe më1922 riçelën shkollën për vashat , kësaj radhe në Tiranë me emrin Instituti Qiriazi, nën drejtimin e Parashqevisë.
Ndonëse të moshuara ( Sevasti Qiriazi- Dako 73 vjeç dhe Parashqevi Qiriazi 63 vjeç)  për  veprimtarinë e tyre patriotike dhe antifashiste ato u denoncuan tek gestapoja gjermane. Më 1943  tok me pjesëtarë të tjerë të familjes u arrestuan nga gjermanët dhe milicia e Xhaferr Devës dhe u dërguan  në kampin e përqëndrimit Anhaltlager- Banjicatë Beogradit, Jugosllavisë. 
Familja Qiriazi pas fitores mbi fashizmin

Me çlirimin e Shqipërisë nga pushtuesit e huaj, ata u kthyen  në Tiranë, ku Sevastia, për të parën herë në jetën e saj e lodhur, mbylli sytë më 30 gusht 1949
Kur u riatdhesova mësova se  ndaj tyre   mbahej  një qëndrim përbuzës e dyshues duke i trajtuar si gra borgjeze, iu kishin konfiskuar pasurinë dhe i kishin  çuar të banonin   në një pelvicë . Ndërsa dy djemtëe Sevastisë ishin arrestuar. 
Në këto rretana tragjike, pa ndihmë e përkrahje, në moshën 79 vjeçare, u nda nga jeta Sevasti Qiriazi,  nismëtarja e  arsimit kombëtar shqiptar me një aktivitet të jashtëzakonshëm kombëtar. Dhe për këtë rilindase të shquar varrimi ishte i pazakontë, për në banesën e fundit e përcollën vetëm pak të njohur. (*)
(*) Shpenzimet e ceremonies së varrimit i pagoi Skënder Luarasi. Në faturën që disponojmë shkruhet

Kujdestaria e kishavet orthothokse
Shën Evangjelizmos dhe Shën Prokop
të Tiranës
Faturë nr.129
z. Familjes Kristo Dakos
Për sa shënohet më poshtë
Për varrimin e së ndjerës Sevasti
Kisha, qirit e personeli Lek 500
3 llambadhe në shtëpi X40 lek 120 
1 llambadhë                 40 lek
       shuma                 660 lek

Tiranë 1.9.1949      Pagoi Skënder Luarasi   
                                        (Firma)


Pas ndarjes nga jeta tëSevastisë, me interesimin e disa dashamirëve, ndaj  Parashqevisë filloi tëtregohej interesim e përkujdesje por edhe ajo  nuk i kurseu forcat për të dhënë kontributin e saj. Më 8 mars 1950, duke folur në mbledhjen e organizuar me rastin e Ditës Ndërkombëtare të gruas tha ndër të tjera: Sa e gëzuar jam të qëndroj midis jush në këtë sallëSot gruaja shkundi zinxhirët e skllavërisë dhe cila zemër shqiptare nuk gëzohet  për këtë ditë të shenjtë që nuk e kishim shijuar për shumë shekuj

Studjuesi Dhimitër Dishnica në librin e tij  Motrat Qiriazi shkruan: 
Vitet 50-të për Parashqevinë, ishin të vështira. I vetmi mik i familjes së tyre , studjuesi, historiani, përkthyesi, demokrati  Skënder Luarasi, që njihte nga afër veprimtarinë e gjithanshme të tyre  në shërbim të kombit shqiptar, dha një kontribut të ndjeshëm  për rivlerësimin e figurave të motrave Qiriazi. (*)
(**)Dhimitër Dishnica, Motrat Qiriazi  f.192

Përse  mbahej ky qëndrim ndaj familjes Qiriazi në përgjithësi studjuesi amerikan Xhon Kuanrud e specifikon kështu: Deri pak vite më parë studimi i Gjerasim Qiriazit në Shqipëri pengohej historianët shqiptarë punonin në një mjedis mbytës të krijuar nga rregjimi komunist. Gjithçka e shkruar prej tyrer  mbikqyrej rreptësisht  që interpretimet historike  të mos kalonin caqet e filozofisë  marksisteleniniste. Gjatë viteve 40 dhe 50 Gjerasim Qiriazi shihej me dyshim  nga diktatura komunistepër shkak të veprimtarisë së tij të hapur fetare dhe lidhjeve me të huajt. Si rezultat i kësaj  të motrat dhe familjet e tyre  u bënë object përndjekjesh nga ana e regjimit. Dy djemtë e Sevastisë u burgosën si spiunë. Djali i vogël, Gjergji, duke mos u bërë dot ballë torturave, vrau veten më 1949. Pak më vonë vdiq edhe Sevastia, nga hidhërimi i thellë për humbjen e të birit. 

Vetëm nga vitet 60  (sipas fakteve  që më 1950 P.L.) u vu re një ndryshim  në qëndrimn ndaj familjes Qiriazi. Shkak për këtë ndryshim u bë intelektuali i dëgjuar shqiptar, Skënder Luarasi, biri i mikut dhe kolegut të ngushtë të Gjerasimit, Petro Nini Luarasit. Skënder Luarasi kishte një adhurim të thellëpër familjen Qiriazi dhe ndihmesën e saj në shërbim të popullit shqiptar. Në vitin 1962 Luarasi botoi një biografi të shkurtër  me titull Gjerasim Qiriazi, Jeta dhe VepraLibri pati sukses të madhQë nga kjo kohë Gjerasim Qiriazi dhe familja e tij filluan të zënë vendin që u takonte në historinë shqiptare. Botimi i Luarasit përbën bazën e studimeve të mëvonshme rreth Qiriazit. (*) (*) Xhon Kuanrud, Jeta e Gjerasim Qiriazit, f.19-20)


Në vitin 1959 Parashqevi Qiriazit iu caktua një pension dhe u lejua të botonte një artikull në revistën Shqiptarja e Re(*) 
(*) Shqiptarja e Re, 1959, nr.7, f.14)
mbi shkollën e parë shqipe të vashave që kishte themeluar në Korçë(**) Nga vitet 60-të e këtej Gjerasim Qiriazi e motrat e tija Sevastia e Parashqevia, u bënë objekt studimi. Duke filluar nga biografia për Gjerasim Qiriazin e Skënder Luarasit(**)
(**)(*)Xhon Kuanrud, Jeta e Gjerasim Qiriazit, Parathënie nga Hysni Myzyri f.12

Skënder Luarasi kujton: 
Në këtë periudhë mu botuan përveç monografisë Gjerasim Qiriazi-jeta dhe vepra, edhe broshura Motrat Qiriazi, anglisht e frengjisht dhe artikuj të ndryshëm.(*)
(*) Motrat Qiriazi, shqip dhe vepra e Sevasti Qiriazit mbetën lastra nështypshkronjësepse u dha urdhër tëmos qarkullojnë.  
Këto botime i bënë të njohur disa nga përfaqësuesit më të shquar të familjes Qiriazi e veçanërisht  kontributin e madh që ata kanë dhënë për zhvillimin e arsimit e të kulturës kombëtare në fund të shekullit XIX DHE në fillim të shekullit XX(**)
(**) Xhon Kuanrud, Jeta e Gjerasim Qiriazit,  Parathënie nga Hysni Myzyri f.12)

Parashqevia filloi të ftohej në aktivitete të ndryshme. Kështu me rastin e 60-vjetorit të Kongresit të Manastirit, si e vetmja pjesëmarrëse e gjallë, mbajti një kumtesë.

Në vitin 1960, Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor i dekoron të dy motrat Qiriazi me Urdhërin e Lirisë dhe më 1962, në 50-vjetorin e Pavarësisë u dhanë edhe medaljen Për veprimtari patriotike. Me rastin e 100-vjetorit të çeljes së Mësonjëtores së Parë shqipe në Korçë, më 7 mars1987, Sevasti, Parashqevi dhe vëllai i tyre Gjerasim Qiriazi u dekoruan me titullin Mësues i Popullit. (Atij, më 1992 iu akordua edhe Urdhëri i Lirisë i Klasit I) 
Veprimtaria e vrullshme e Parashqevi Qiriazit u ndal nëmoshën 90-vjeçare. më 17 dhjetor 1970. Ndryshe nga motra e saj ajo u përcoll  nëbanesën e fundit me dashuri e nderime nga pushteti dhe populli.
Populli i kryeqytetit  i dha lamtumirën e fundit punëtores së shquar të arsimit  shqiptar, drejtueses së talentuar të shkollës shqipe,  veprimtares dhe organizatores së shoqërisë së parë të grave në Shqipëri, hartueses së abetares së parë  me alfabetin e miratuar nga Kongresi i Manastirit, kryeredaktores së parë, diplomats së vendosur për mbrojtjen e të drejtave  të kombit shqiptar në forumet ndërkombëtare. (*)
(*)(Dhimitër Dishnica, Motrat Qiriazi, f.194)


Një ngjarje e pështirë
Dergjesha në shtrat nga dhimbjet e veshkave dhe poliartriti kur ime shoqe më lajmoi se kishte ardhur të më takonte Ing.Aleksandër Dako, djali i madh i Sevastisë.(*)
(*) Aleksandër Dako, i biri i Kristos dhe i Sevastisë, i lindur në Manastir më 30 maj  1911, ishte pronar i banesës në rrugën Halim Xhelo, Nr.28, Tiranë, Ajo  dikur qe n ëpronësi edhe të Parashqevisë. Në një banesë tjetër në krah jetonte dhe vajza e tij e vogël , Diana Qiriazi-Hoxha- që e kisha pasur studente nëdegën e anglishtes). 

 Kisha  kohë pa e parë. Dukej shumë i vrarë. Më tha se ishte ndarë nga gruaja e dytë, e kishin internuar pa të drejtë dhe shtëpinë ia  kishte zënë një zyrtar me peshë nga Gjirokastra. (**)
(**)Pas vdekjes së gruas së parë, Aleksandri qe  martua me N.L. me të cilën filluan të mos shkonin mirë ( ajo kërkonte që ai të mos kishte të bënte me fëmijët e gruas së parë dhe arësye të tjera. Por më vonë rezultoi një makinacion i kurdisur  prej saj nën presionin e T.B., motrës së tij P. B., dhe shoqes së saj  V. L., Sekretare e komitetit Ekzekutiv të Këshillit Popullor, lagjes 9.( më pas V.L. u shkarkua për abuzime me detyrën shtetërore) 
Më 15 tetor 1975, me akuzat e sajuara të ish- gruas së tij të dytë N.L .e internuan në Tale të Lezhës Në janar 1976 në shtëpi iu fut familja e T.B. pa dijeni të Aleksandrit  dhe kishte bërë shtesa. Menjëherë pas internimit kërkova verifikimin e çështjes  dhe Komisioni Qeveritar i hoqi masën e internimit . Kur u kthye në Tiranë më 14.7.1977, (internimi, masë administrative që nuk shkaktonte humbjen e  të drejtave civile)  pa që shtëpinë ia kishte zënë familja e T.B. i cili  i kishte dhënë një hyrje tjetër 1+1 N.L. ( në marëveshje private). Nëkëto kushte  Aleksandri  jetonte  përkohësisht tek djali i tij. 
Aleksandër Dako, pranë Robert Dako
Rr.Tefta Tashko,P.22/1,A.1,Tiranë
Më kërkonte ndihmëpër tiu liruar banesa, ( të vihej  në zbatim Vendimi i gjykatës i formës përfundimtare) (*). (*)Vendimi 249, 15.2.1978 i gjykatës popullore të rrethit, Tiranë
Në vendim shkruhej:  Rezultoi e provuar se paditësi efektivisht është pa banesë Në të tilla rrethana vetkuptohet se paditësi Aleksandër Dako ka të drejtë të shkojë në pronën e tij dhe Vendosi: Detyrimine të paditurit T.D. të lirojë banesën që ka në përdorim pasi ti sigurohet një sipërfaqe tjetër banimi
Edhe kur iu  dërgua vendimi i gjykatës,  nënpunësit të strehimit  të Komitetit Ekzekutiv,  Tiranë me një letër rekomandimi, ai nuk  po e zbatonte.
Në kundërshtim flagrant me Kushtetutën  dhe me ligjet e shtetit mbi pronësinë, poseduesi nuk e lironte banesën me pretekst që kishte shpenzuar, duke  bërë modifikime, pa dijeninë e pronarit. 

 Ndërkohë që prisja ndonjë përgjigje apo  rezultat më zemëroi shumë  një ngjarje tjetër.
Natasha Lako, bashkëpunëtore në Kinostudio, më kishte  kërkuar  dhe unë i dhashë ndihmën time për gatitjen e filmit Mësonjëtorja me skenar  rreth shkollës së parë shqipe për vajzat në Korçë, e themeluar  më 1891 nga Sevasti e Parashqevi Qiriazi. Ndihmova që të nderohen motrat Qiriazi me rastin e 35- vjetorit të çlirimit. Kur u interesova për mbarëvajtjen e xhirimeve të Kinostudios më thanë se dikush kishte ndikuar që emrat e dy motrave të zëvendësoheshin  me pseudonime. Kësaj i  thonë të falsifikosh historinë. Dhe këtë presion e paskish bërë vetë T.B.

Gjithashtu T.B për shkak të postit të lartë dhe miqve shtëpinë nuk donte ta lironte. Më kishte çuar fjalë që ta lija këtë çështje mënjanë për hir të një dhëndrit tim që ai e kishte farefis.
Shkova ta takoj, por ishte i zënë. Ndaj i shkrova letër.

Tiranë, 26 gusht 1979
I nderuari zoti T. B.,
Mbasi nuk më pranuat në një bisedë shoqërore sy në sy, Ju dërgoj këtë letër që të rrëfenj përse kam dashur të piqem me zotërinë tuaj. Kam njohur personalisht Tafil Buletinin për të cilin jam duke përgatitur një broshurë. I përdëllyeri ndër të tjera më pati folur për miqësinë e tij me të ndjerin Ll. B. dhe desha që miqt e tij  të jenë edhe të mitë.
Qysh prej fëminisë sime pata njohur motrat Qiriazi, mësueset e motrës sime Thomaidhë, dhe qenë këto që nëpërmjet sime motre më mësuan të lexoj e të shkruaj  gjuhën amtare shqipe. Për këtë arësye kam qenë mirënjohës ndaj atyre dhe do të jem kështu gjer në çastin  kur ti them lamtumirën e fundit atdheut tim të dashur. Nga simpathia që ruaj për Sevasti Qiriazi-Dakon dhe të motrën Parashqevinë, por edhe që të mos më përgënjeshtrohen fjalët e mira të Tafil Buletinit për babanë tuaj, po ju drejtoj këtë letër. Dhe shpresoj të merremi vesh urtë rreth dy çështjeve për të cilat bëhet fjalë:
Së pari : Natasha Lako, bashkëpunëtore në Kinostudio kërkoi dhe unë i dhashë ndihmën time për gatitjen e filmit  rreth shkollës së parë shqipe për vajzat në Korçë më 1891. Materialin e përmbledhur po jua dërgoj bashkëngjitur. Ndihmova që të nderohen motrat Qiriazi me rastin e 35- vjetorit të çlirimit. Të Kinostudios më thanë se keni ndikuar që emrat e dy motrave të zëvendësohen me pseudonime. Kësaj i thonë të falsifikosh historinë
Së dyti: Me manipulacione të pahieshme keni bërë që biri i Sevasti Qiriazi-Dakos të nxirej nga shtëpia, dhe fare pa të keq u shtrove vetë në atë vatër. Gjyqi që e kuptoi sjelljen e pahijshme tuajën i dha të drejtën familjes Dako të kthehet në banesën e vet. Porse ju nuk i bindeni vendimit, nuk doni të shkoni në apartamentin shtetëror që kishit më parë.
Në vilën Qiriazi-Dako vija shpesh me përshëndet mësuesen e lavdishme Parashqevi Qiriazi e me iu falë nderjes për arsimin që bashkë me Sevastinë u dha motrave tona në kohën e tiranisëotomane, kur jo në shkollë por edhe në letërkëmbim ishte rreptësisht e ndaluar të përdoreshin shkronjat shqipe
Por juve jua shkruaj edhe për një shkak tjetër. Pozita që mbani dhe prejardhja patriotike- që na ndalon të nxjerrim në Pazar emrat e prindërve tanë të ndritur edhe për gjithë atë llom të dheut që aq fort e lakmon borgjezia- na detyrojnë jo ta shkelni por ta mbroni ligjshmërinë në Republikën Popullore Socialiste të Shqipërisë.
Për këto arsye jam i bindur që do ta pranoni, dhe do më përkrahni propozimin që kam dashur tju bëja po të më kishit pritur në bisedë shoqërore: 
së pari, filmit ti vihen emrat e vërtetë të shkollës Qiriazi Dako; 
së dyti: tia ktheni të zotit shtëpinë dhe unë mendoj se ajo ndërtesë të caktohet shkollë ose muze për nder të mësueseve të para të shkollës së vajzave
Me përfillje të merituara
Skënder Luarasi.
Rruga Konferenca e Pezës
Pallati V, SH. 1/3
Më në fund shtëpia iu kthye të zotit, Aleksandër Dako.

----------


## Brari

Flmn  i nderuar Petro per kto pershkrime me vlere historike per familjen Qiriazi e Dako.

Del me se miri dhe nje faqe tjeter e lavdishme e Prof Skenderit. Humanizmi i tij qe guxon te ndeshet  dhe me murin e fuqishem te  Byrokracise se regjimit  enverist.

Vetem njerzit e medhenj bejne keshtu.

Ne se nuk te besdis ne temen tende do isha kurioz te di dicka rreth filantropizmit te Qiriazi-Dakove.

Kam kohe qe dua te hap nje teme per filantropet e shquar shqiptare..pra per ata qe kan shkrire jeten e pasurine e tyre ne sherbim te atdheut e popullit.

Dikur ne nje liber te vjeter kam lexuar psh per Bahollet e Elbasanit qe kishin falur nje vile te tyre per tu perdorur si biblioteke e qytetit.
Edhe Noset kane bere dicka te tilleme duket.
Duhet te dini besoj dhe per Dakot  ndonje episod te tille.Psh ne Tirane shpesh thuhej..te Shkolla Dakos.. por akoma nuk e di per cilen eshte fjala.

Ne ate kodren bukuroshe ne mes te kompleksit te universitetit bujqesor Kamze ndodhet nje vile madheshtore qe duhet tejet perdorur besoj si pjese e universitetit atje. Mos eshte e Dakove kjo vile?

Ndoshta prej Babait tuaj te mrekullueshem kini degjuar shume gjera interesante per dhurimin e bibliotekave personale qe Shqiptar te shquar i kan bere Shtetit..pra Popullit.
Psh dicka te tille ka bere i madhi Mithad Frasheri.
Cfar dini per kto ceshtje?

Gjith te mirat.


.

nje nderhyrje do bej ne fund..

meqense shkrimet e tua do i lexojne dhe disa bashkombas nga Kosova.. besoj nuk bej teprim ne se bej nje sqarim per ata qe te mos keqkuptojne inicialet T.B. me te ndjerin Tafil Buletini.. sepse koicidojne rastesisht..

Besoj se me TB  e ke fjalen per ate ish Drejtorin e atij institucionit kulturor  rreze Dajtit.. kurse Tafil Buletini eshte Tafil Buletini.. djali i Is Buletinit e baba i atdhetarit Ali Buletini..

apo jo..


..

----------


## petrol

Brari, 
Në letrën  e S.Luarasit dërguar T.B. shkruhet: “Nga simpathia që ruaj për Sevasti Qiriazi-Dakon dhe të motrën Parashqevinë, por edhe që të mos më përgënjeshtrohen fjalët e mira të Tafil Boletinit për babanë tuaj, po ju drejtoj këtë letër.”
Ndaj për një lexues të vëmendshëm nuk mund të ngatërrohet i madhërishmi Tafil Boletini me atë T.B. që nuk ia vlen t’ia përmendësh emrin. Ende drithërohem nga rrënkimi i Skënder Luarasit kur e lajmëruan për tragjedinë e z.Tafil. Vetëm ashtu mund të ndahej nga jeta ai trim, duke u djegur në ndihmë të një fëmije!
Shkolla e Dakove ose Instituti Qiriaz  ndodhej në Kamëz. Tashmë, me sa di një pjesë e saj i është kthyer të birit të Aleksandër Dakos, z. Robert Dako i cili po vazhdon traditën e lavdishme të familjes.
Në lidhje me filantropinë e familjes Qiriazi-Dako ajo është e gjithanshme, por do të theksoja se nuk ka filantropi më të madhe se sa t’u japësh dritë në mendje vajzave nga vegjëlia  deri në rini.Por kjo familje ka qenë edhe një epiqendër e  orientimit të filantropëve të tjerë anglo-amerikanë si Charles Crein, Edith Durham, etj ndaj halleve të Shqipërisë. Për këtë po ju ofroj një artikull (Gazeta "55", 20.11.06)  ku shtjelloj krahas filantropizmit të tyre një ndërthurje tematike  edhe më të gjerë që të mos dal nga tema.



Petro Luarasi 
Kontribute  shekullore: 
Familja Luarasi për marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-anglo-amerikane


Dy fjalë mbi njehsimin e vlerave.
Vlerësimi i veprimtarisë së njeriut  në dobi të kombit të vet e të tjerëve, në rradhë të parë kërkon përdorimin  e një etaloni (njësie) matës universal , që të ndryshojë sa më pak me  kohën  e vendin  e gjykimit.
Ky   kontribut në mënyrë të thjeshtëzuar  shprehet në  ’’sasi dhe cilësi’’, 
( p.sh.në letërsi : formë e përmbajtje e shkrimit), të mesazheve  dhe  punës  ndaj sistemit të vlerave  në  shoqërinë  njerëzore.
Duke u përqëndruar në diskutimet e tashme  mbi historinë dhe  letërsinë e kombit shqiptar dhe vlerësimet  që u bëjmë   personaliteteve të ndryshme, do të kujtoja disa,  që së pari në histori, të përdornin  etalonin  matës të ideologëve të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe atdhetarëve të tjerë  të cilët kanë sakrifikuar  për të mirën e këtij vendi e në dobi të  vlerave   demokratike  e universale.
Ky diskutim  më jep arsye  të ndriçoj  paksa një nga   kontributet e familjes së Petro Nini Luarasit mbi sistemin e vlerave :  mbi marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-anglo-amerikane, në dobi reciproke të popujve tanë.

1.Shkolla kombëtare  shqipe dhe misionarët anglo-amerikanë.
Lufta  e  shqiptarëve  për ekzistencë,ndër shekuj, lidhet thelbësisht  me   gjuhën-elementin e parë përcaktues të një kombi; dhe   shkrimin , të sintetizuar në   abetaren dhe shkollën shqipe. 
 Me Dekretin e Gjylhanesë  të vitit 1839 ,shqiptarëve    iu ndalua    e drejta e arsimimit në gjuhën amtare me pretendimin   se  nuk formonin një kombësi më vete .Shqiptarët myslimanë cilësoheshin   turq,shqiptarët ortodoksë -  grekë dhe ata  katolikë merreshin në mbrojtje nga  Vatikani .
Prandaj lufta për shkollën kombëtare, si përçuese e ndërgjegjes kombëtare dhe  e unitetit kombëtar,  pavarësisht nga përkatësia fetare, mori një karakter të thellë politik.Synimi i rilindasve ishte: një komb, një alfabet unik,një gjuhë letrare e standartizuar për të gjithë kombin,një shkollë kombëtare.
Platformën e shkollës kombëtare   shqipe e shkruan me gjak  rilindasit tanë  iluministë.
‘’Historia e arsimit tonë kombëtar ka shkruar me shkronja të arta emrat e   Naum Veqilharxhit,Koto Hoxhit,Pandeli Sotirit,Papa Kristo Negovanit, Petro Nini Luarasi , etj. të cilët nuk kursyen as jetën e tyre për çështjen e shkollës dhe të Atdheut’’(H.Myzyri:Shkollat e para kombëtare shqipe’’, 1978,f.248).
Punën e tyre vazhduan më tej motrat Qiriazi,  Luigj Gurakuqi ,Hilë Mosi , Mirash Ivanaj, etj. të cilët  synonin  krijimin e shkollës kombëtare jo vetëm shqipe nga gjuha ,por edhe ilumuniste nga përmbajtja, laike   por edhe masive , e përbashkët për të pasurin e të varfërin,për myslimanë e të krishterë (ortodoksë,katolikë e protestantë), për djemtë e vajzat,një shkollë ku të arsimoheshin e edukoheshin qytetarë , jo vetëm të ditur por edhe  atdhetarë..
Kjo platformë arsimore dritëdhënëse  e  e rilindasve , nuk mund të mos ndeshte  në një urrejtje    të madhe nga forcat e errata shoviniste të cilat  e nisën   me shpifje e   kërcënime, vazhduan me mallkime   dhe  djegjen  e teksteve shqipe duke përfunduar deri  tek  masakrimi  i  atdhetarëve-martirë të kombit.
Në këto situata   një ndihmë të madhe në realizimin e misionit të Rilindjes për arsimin e kulturën,  luajtën misionarët protestantë anglo-amerikanë. 
Pas Luftës ruso-turke për Krimenë,Sulltani,si shpërblim ndaj ndihmës britanike, u detyrua që më 1856 të bëjë lëshime ndaj lirive të misioneve protestante.
 Kështu që në vitin 1872 u ngrit në Stamboll Shtëpia Biblike  ku u vendosën  Shoqëria Biblike e Huaj Britanike(themeluar më 1804) dhe qendra e Bordit Amerikan (themeluar më 1810) .Në programet e tyre një rëndësi e madhe i kushtohej zhvillimit të arsimit në perandorinë Osmane,duke çelur në Stamboll  Robert Kolegjin,Kolegjin Femëror,etj.Shkollat anglo-amerikane  u bënë vatra të dijes dhe edukimit perëndimor   edhe për dhjetra djem e vajza,  studentë  shqiptarë,patriotë të ardhshëm të përkushtuar.
Në vitin 1873 misionarët e parë  protestantë amerikanë, ndaluan me qëndrim të përkohshëm   edhe në Manastir, ku morrën me qira një banesë pranë asaj të familjes  Qiriazi duke  bashkëpunuar ngushtë ndër vite me  Gjerasimin,Gjergjin,Sevastinë e Parashqevi Qiriazin .
Ndër të parët veprimtarë  protestantë shqiptarë dhe më i dalluari, cilësohet  Gjerasim Qiriazi (1858-1894). Ai u  bë anëtar i  Bashkësisë Ungjillore më 
19 gusht 1877 e  studjoi në Kolegjin Teologjik Amerikan të Samokovi ku u diplomua më 1882.
Për Gjerasimin, në rend të pare të veprimtarisë së tij si protestant,  qëndronte ideali kombëtar.Me këtë motiv  ai nxitoi të  lidhej  me  misionarin  skocez Dr.Aleksandër Tomson që ishte kryepërfaqësues i Shoqërisë Biblike të Huaj-Britanike në perandorinë Osmane  në  vitet 1860-1896 . Ai e kishte parë  Shqipërinë që më 1863 duke u lidhur përjetësisht me hallet e saj.
Që në dhjetor 1864 Tomson ishte njohur  me Kostandin Kristoforidhin të cilin  e punësoi  në Stamboll si përkthyes .Këtu Kristoforidhi kreu një punë të shquar në botimet biblike shqip ku përmendet edhe një gramatikë e shkurtër e botuar më 1882 nga Tomsoni.

Më 27 janar 1883  Tomsoni  i dërgon një letër Gjerasim Qiriazit ku 
i shkruan:
‘’Kur mendoj për gjendjen ku ndodhen shqipëtarët,bindem se për ta është domosdoshmëri të kenë shkolla , ku fëmijët të mësojnë gjuhën amtare me fjalën e Perëndisë……Do të doja të dija se ç’mendoni ju për këtë punë dhe nëse dëdhironi të bëheni ungjilltar i kombit tuaj…’’.
Pas bisedimeve sqaruese midis Tomsonit dhe Misionit Amerikan, i cili kishte financuar arsimimin e Gj.Qiriazit ,ai , më maj  1883 ,filloi veprimtarinë në Shoqërinë Biblike Angleze për botimin e shpërndarjen e literaturës  dhe predikonte ungjillin shqip. Më pas zgjeroi aktivitetin  në krijimin e shoqërive atdhetare ,me krijimin e  organeve   të shtypit, në  çeljen e shkollave shqipe dhe ndihmën umanitare.                                                       
Megjithëse Shoqëria Biblike ishte e mbrojtur nga traktate të nënshkruara nga vetë sulltani ,aktivitetet e saj   zvarriteshin qëllimisht nga zyrtarët turq  e institucionet shoviniste fqinje,që  keqtrajtonin veprimtarët protestantë.
Me ndihmën e Naim Frashërit dhe nga fakti që Gjerasimi ishte misionar i një shoqërie të huaj ,u nxorr leja për hapjen e një shkolle shqipe për vajzat.Mësonjëtorja e vashave u çel në Korçë më 23 tetor 1891 .’’Kjo fole u themelua prej të pavdekurit dërgimtar kombëtar GjerasimD.Qiriazit ,emrin e të cilit historia e Shqipërisë do e shkruajë me shkronja të arta duke u mburrur me veprat  dhe me shërbimet e tija të çmuara që  ka sjellë mbi altar të atdheut!’’(Mihal Grameno’’Ylli i mëngjezit'')
Më 12 nëntor 1892,u themelua në Korçë ''Vllazëria ungjillore'',me kryetar Gjerasim  Qiriazin dhe sekretar Thanas Sinën…Ndër elementët që përqafuan këto ide bënin pjesë Sevasti e Gjergj Qiriazi,Petro Nini Luarasi , Nuçi Naçi,Fanka Efthimi si dhe zyrtarë,tregëtarë, zanatçinj..(Dhimitër Dishnica :e mira/e keqja: otrat Qiriazi''f.39).
Veprimtarë të dalluar ishin edhe Grigor Cilka e Herakli Bogdani.
Platforma  e patriotëve  ishte e qartë:
Armiku   përdorte  institucionet  fetare shoviniste  për  të përçarë  popullin  duke barazuar  fesimet fetare   me kombësinë e pushtuesit e të fqinjëve dhe duke i mohuar gjuhën e shkrimin shqip.Ndaj patriotët  u drejtuan për ndihmë  nga forca e besime  fetare  ‘’të  pa rrezikshme’’ nga pikëpamja e unitetit kombëtar dhe e influencave shoviniste , muslimanët  orientoheshin nga  besimi ‘’bektashi’’ dhe të krishterëve nga ‘’protestantizmi’’.Shoqëria Ungjillore protestante  e ndihmuar  nga misioni amerikan e anglez ndihmoi shumë  që me anën e lirive fetare të realizohej  aspirata kombëtare.

----------


## petrol

Një fakt domethënës në këtë drejtim është veprimtaria e P.N.Luarasit.

P.N.Luarasi dhe lëvizja protestante në Shqipëri
    Petro Nini Luarasi (1865-1911)është një nga bashkëpunëtorët e hershëm të lëvizjes protestante në Shqipëri.Ai ishte lindur i  besimit  ortodoks e kishte studjuar në shkollën  greke të Qestoratit e Hotovës.Në Qestorat ai mësoi shkrim e këndim në shqip dhe u edukua me kulturë e atdhedashuri në shtëpinë  e mikut  të babait,patriotit të shquar  Koto Hoxhi. 
Petro Nini Luarasi (1865-1911),  më 1882 , u  punësua si mësues i greqishtes në shkollën fillore të Bezhanit, ku  filloi t’u mësonte nxënësve shkrim e këndim  shqip. Gjithashtu,me shqipërimin  e psallmeve dhe këndimin e tyre  në kishën e Luarasit, në bashkëpunim me papa Stefan Kicin- Luarasin , ai provoi para  popullit se edhe gjuha shqipe qe e zonja të përçonte  mesazhet e zotit .Me  veprimtarinë e tij  atdhetare  në Kolonjë,  Korçë e më gjerë,krahas lidhjeve miqësore , shkaktoi  armiqësi të madhe me zyrtarët turq,klerin shovinist  e bashkëpunëtorët e tyre.Për këtë u mallkua dhe u shkishërua familjarisht nga dy  dhespotët e Kosturit : nga Qirilli më 1887 , dhe Fillareti më 1892. 
Po shkëpusim një fragment  nga mallkimi i Dhespotit të Kosturit, Fillaret, më 20 shtator 1892 :…I mallkuari dhe i shkishëruari Petro Luarasi , në bashkëpunim me propagandën protestante e masone,ka shkuar në fshatra të ndryshme të rrethit të Kolonjës,duke u premtuar emërimin e mësuesve shqiptarë për mësimin e shqipes,një gjuhë e cila nuk ekziston…Ata përhapin Dhiatën e Re,emisarë dhe libra të tjerë që janë kundër fesë sonë të shenjtë dhe që nëna e jonë, Kisha e madhe e Krishtit , ka kohë që i ka shkishëruar  dhe djegur në turrën e druve…Shpallim se kushdo që ndikohet nga i mallkuari Petro Luarasi dhe shokët e tij ,ose pranon mësues shqiptarë, do të shkishërohet nga i madhi Zot, do të marrë mallkimin e etërve të kishës,do ta zerë lebra e Gehazit  dhe trupi i tij do të mbetet i patretur dhe do të përdhoset pas vdekjes….

Kësaj propagande antikombëtare  ,''me vello fetare'', Petro Nini Luarasi iu përgjegj në veprën ''Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe e çpërfolja e shqiptarit'' e cila demaskoi me fakte konkrete  dhe   dokumenta  abuzimet që bëheshin nga kleri shovinist  në emër të fesë ortodokse:
''E vërteta bën fenë, dhe jo feja të vërtetën…Ta dashurojmë dhe ta përparojmë gjuhën  dhe kombin tonë, si të vetmet tallanta që na besoi Perëndia për provë të vlerës sonë midis kombeve të tjerë……Kush është frikacak kundrejt së drejtës, bëhet tradhëtar i mëmëdheut dhe i vetes së tij (P.N.Luarasi :e mira/e keqja: allkimi i shkronjave shqipe…f.''279)
Kjo vepër e fundi i tij tragjik(i helmuar),i treguan popullit  të vërtetën dhe  bënë një jehonë të madhe në botë.Për këto ngjarje  shkruan një sërë gazetash shqiptare, amerikane e angleze  duke përfshirë edhe  gazetën  prestigjioze ''Times''.
Në lidhjet e tij  me rrethet patriotike dhe zbatimin e platformës kombëtare , një rëndësi të veçantë i kushtoi P.N.Luarasi bashkëpunimit të ngushtë  me parinë  bektashiane  :majmun duke kercyer: oderatorë të myslimanizmit dhe me Gjerasim Qiriazin: përfaqësuesi shqiptar  i protestantëve  anglo-amerikanë.Mbi bazën e këtyre idealeve kombëtare  familjet Luarasi dhe  Qiriazi u lidhën  në një  miqësi shekullore dhe  iu gjendën njëri-tjetrit në momente të vështira.  .
 Ndoshta edhe për shkak të lidhjeve me botën anglo-amerikane ,P.N.Luarasi i arratisur nga burgu  e i përndjekur nga qeveria turke , në prill 1904 , emigroi në Shtetet e Bashkuara, si emigrant politik .Për aktivitetin e tij të shquar   atje , emigranti veteran   Kostandin Demo do t'a cilësonte  Petron: ‘’Paul Reevers-i shqiptar’’, ndërsa  Fan Noli :  ‘’P.N.Luarasi…qe i pari pionier i lëvizjes kombëtare në Amerikë’’ .
Petro N.Luarasi   krijoi shoqëritë e para patriotike shqiptaro-amerikane : ‘’Pellazgu’’ dhe ‘’Malli i Mëmëdheut’’, ndihmoi Sotir Pecin  për botimin  e gazetës ‘’Kombi’’dhe krijoi  librarinë e parë  me libra shqip e anglisht..
Ai ishte ndër përkrahësit më të fuqishëm  për Fan Nolin  që të kurorëzohej prift e të hidhte bazat për themelimin më vonë  të kishës ortodokse  autoqefale shqiptare në Sh.B.A.,   
Këtu ai  bashkëpunoi ngushtë  me Kristo Dakon , lider i protestantëve shqiptarë  , për të futur  frymën kombëtare midis emigrantëve ekonomikë ,të cilët ishin të tërhequr e të frikësuar nga reaksioni shovinist mbi familjet në atdhe.Petro Nini Luarasi përçoi kudo  tezën :breshka: ombi mbi të gjitha! 
Më  1908 u kthye në Shqipëri së bashku me disa miq e farefis ,për të luftuar si komitë .Në këtë kohë u shpall Hyrieti e ai filloi veprimtarinë patriotike  legale  duke u lidhur ngushtë me misionarët protestantë  amerikanë , çiftin Kenedi ,për çeljen e shkollave shqipe , deri  sa armiqtë e kombit e helmuan.
Por thirrja   e tij: ''Edhe 99 herë të rrëzohemi, përsëri duhet të ngrihemi…Ruamani gjakun,se do të duhet për shkrimin e gjuhës shqipe!'', 
u përjetësua në vepër

----------


## petrol

Çifti Kenedi
Misionarët e parë protestanë amerikanë ,që erdhëm për një qëndrim të përhershëm në Shqipëri , janë çifti Kenedi (Kennedy)
Të përndriturit  :Violeta(Violett)dhe Fines (Phineas ) , mbërritën  në Korçë  më 26 mars 1908.
’’Çifti Kenedi…janë misionarët e parë të huaj Ungjillorë,që u shpërngulën në Korçë me ndihmën e Misionit Turk –Evropian”…(Xhon Kuanrud  :macka: eta e Gjerasim Qiriazit, f.218)
Po ashtu studjuesi i mirënjohur Iljaz Gogaj thekson:
''Arsimi dhe pedagogjia amerikane e kanë zanafillën e tyre në Shqipëri që në vitin 1908, atëherë kur erdhi në Korçë çifti amerikan Violeta e Fines Kenedi''.(I.Gogaj:Shkolla teknike e Harri Fulci,f.7)
Pas tyre,më 5 shtator 1908,vijnë në Korçë çifti Erikson(Charls Tellfort Ericson) me gruan e tre fëmijët. 
Me këtë rast kam nderin  të korrigjoj pasaktësinë e artikullit : ‘’Erikson…rezidenti i parë amerikan në Shqipëri,''(Gazeta 55'',
15 korrik,2003,f.12).
Si  rezidencialët e parë të huaj  dhe për  rëndësinë e  aktivitetit të tyre  30-vjeçar në Shqipëri, Violet e Fines  Kenedi  përfaqësojnë misionarët amerikanë  më të devotshëm dhe më të suksesshëm.Ata qëndrojnë me meritë në krye të  nderimit tonë  ndaj veprimtarisë protestante në dobi të popullit shqiptar.
 Zonja Violet Kenedi qe shoqe gjimnazi me Sevasti Qiriazi –Dakon , në Manastir  dhe për hir të saj mësoi  mirë gjuhën shqipe. 	Çifti Kenedi  erdhën në Shqipëri duke dhënë një  ndihmë të jashtëzakonshme   në veprimtari kulturalo-arsimore, fetare (ungjillorë) e humanitare , mbarëkombëtare, të ndihmuar me fonde nga bordi i misioneve amerikane në Ballkan. ’’Brodhën''  kudo nëpër  Shqipërinë hallemadhe.
''Mjerimi që hoqi populli shqiptar në këtë kohë, na mbushi me simpati për të dhe na nguci që veç punës shkollore të merreshim me përkkrahjen shoqërore dhe mirëbërje’’,shkruan zonja Kenedi.
. Ndër të tjera ata ndihmuan riçeljen e Shkollës shqipe të Korçës me drejtor Petro N.Luarasin, ku Fines jepte anglisht e Violet ,frengjisht e muzikë.Atje ata ishin  edhe mësuesit e Skënder Luarasit  me të cilin krijuan   një lidhje të përjetëshme.
Kur më 1910 autoritetet otomane i mbyllën shkollat shqipe,në sajë të autoritetit të çiftit Kenedi  si përfaqësues të protestantëve amerikanë , shkolla e vajzave në Korçë mbijetoi duke u emëruar Shkolla Amerikane. Nga thënia e Hilë Mosit :''Gruaja e arsimuar është shtylla e kombit'',gjykohet paksa edhe për meritën  e çiftit Kenedi  e të bashkëpunëtoreve Sevasti e Parashqevi Qiriazit.Në këtë shkollë mësoi e u edukua, punoi e u bë  ''bijë shpirtërore'' e çiftit Kenedi dhe vajza  e P.N.Luarasit,  Shega Luarasi (Uçi).
I.Gogaj ( ''Shkollat amerika në Shqipëri'',f.20)shkruan se në 10.9 1924 qeveria e Nolit e njohu zyrtarisht shkollën e çiftit Kenedi:''…me personel mësimor Fines Kenedi,Violet Kenedi,Aspasia Efthim e Shega Luarasi…
Në vitin shkollor 30-31 shkolla arriti numrin më të madh të nxënësve , me 123 nxënës dhe me dhjetë mësues …Mila Gjokoreci,Ollga Plumbi,Shega Uçi(Luarasi),Aspasia Efthim.''
Çifti Kenedi u larguan nga Shqipëria më 1936 duke ia dorëzuar drejtimin e misionit çiftit Eduin e Dorotia Xhejks të cilët u përzunë në vitin 1940 nga pushtuesit .
''Trupi im është këtu,por zemra ime është në Shqipëri…S'më vjen keq për të këqiat që hoqa për Shqipërinë'', shkruan   zonja Kenedi në Sh.B.A.
Pas çlirimit , kur  ata cilësoheshin ''agjentë të huaj'', për veprimtarinë e  shquar të çiftit Kenedi, guxoi të fliste e të shkruante  vetëm ndonjë si S.Luarasi.Një studim dinjitoz për veprën e tyre,i botuar mbas viteve 90-të,  gjendet në   librin e I.Gogajt:’’Shkollat amerikane në Shqipëri ‘’.
Ndaj ‘’s’guxoj ‘’ të zgjatem,por shtoj  vetëm se Violet e Fines  Kenedi u ndanë nga jeta në moshë të shkuar e pa trashëgimtarë duke ia dhuruar kursimet çështjes shqiptare. 
Ata u trajtuan  me respekt  e  përkujdesje   nga  ''bijtë shpirtërorë'' Skënder  e Dhimitër Luarasi dhe  nga  tërë brezat e familjes Luarasi.Por besoj se  nderimi i përjetshëm  u takon nga i gjithë kombi shqiptar.

Çarls Krein (Charls Crane) 
Skënder Luarasi në kujtimet e tij ''Ç'kam parë e çkam dëgjuar'', shkruan:
Në çerekun e fundit të shek .19-të ,amerikanët patën themeluar në Stamboll dy kolegje :njërin për djem në Bebek,tjetrin për çupa në Arnautqoi.Që në dekadën e parë,një numër i vogël shqiptarësh të rinj,erdhën të edukoheshin në këta institute.
Nën ç’rrethana erdhën këta të rinj?
Charles R.Crame,një nga ndihmëtarët për themelimin e të dy kolegjeve, gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Stamboll, pati admiruar gardën shqiptare të sulltanit. Kur plasi kryengritja e malësorëve, më 1911,tregoi interesim të vizitonte vendin tonë.Në verë arrin në Manastir i shoqëruar nga Kristo A.Dako,udhëtoi nëpër Ohër,Elbasan, Tiranë,Krujë, Shkodër  dhe qëndroi në Podgoricë.Këtu pa me qindra luftëtarë shqiptarë të plagosur , pa ndonjë ndihmë të vërtetë mjekësore.
Misionarja  britanike, Meri(Marry)Edith Durham ,qe e vetmja që po kujdesej për këta malësorë trima ,që po derdhnin gjakun për lirinë e Shqipërisë.Ajo foli me zotin Krein për gjëndjen e rëndë dhe ai e ndihmoi të ngrinte një spital për të plagosurit. Pyeti Kristo Dakon se në ç’mënyrë tjetër mund të ndihmonte popullin shqiptar. ‘’Duke dërguar të rinj  me bursa në shkolla moderne’’,  i propozoi ai .Çarls Kreini,president i Bordit të Kolegjit femëror amerikan në Stamboll u bë ndër përkrahësit  financiar e moral më të mëdhenj  të çështjes shqiptare dhe të arsimit femëror.Me  ndihmën e tij u themelua  më vonë Instituti ''Qiriaz'',në Kamëz, me mësuese motrat Sevasti e Parashqevi Qiriazi e ku u arsimuan me qindra vajza.
Çarls R.Krein , më 1912, dha edhe shtatë bursa studimi  për  djem në Robert Kolegj   dhe shtatë të tjera për çupa në Kolegjin  Arnautqoi.

 Në Robert Kolegj-Stamboll.
Skënder Luarasi kujton:
''Shoqëria ‘’Përparimi’’ që u ngarkua në zgjedhjen e 12 të rinjve , më caktoi  mua për bursistin nga Kolonja.Çifti Kenedi  erdhën në fshat  për  përvjetorin e vrasjes së Petro N.Luarasit  dhe  më lajmëruan  që  të  nisesha  në Stamboll. Në fillim të vjeshtës u nisa për  në Robert Kolegj  që  qe ndërtuar për të ngjallur frymën e vëllazërimit midis popujve,sidomos të Ballkanit.
Veçoj një kujtim të  bukur :  takimin  me Ismail Qemalin…m'u duk sikur pashë më të bukurin e të gjithë rilindasve…
Kur thotë populli: ‘’Ç’e sjell sahati ,nuk e sjell moti’’.Ne shqiptarëve nuk na  e sollën shekujt atë që na solli I.Qemali  e dita e 28 Nëntorit 1912…
Në pranverë na vizitoi në Kolegj çifti Kenedi  që qeveria greke i përzuri nga Korça se patën mbrojtur çështjen shqiptare.Ata na treguan gjëndjen në Shqipëri dhe mua më këshilluan  që të mos kthehesha në Kolonjë.Për fatin tim të keq ose të mirë ,  më erdhi një letër (me një çek brenda), nga Amerika, prej  tim vëllai Dhimitrit  dhe u nisa për në atdhe pa mundur të kthehem më në Stamboll.''
. 
 Në Botën e Lirë
Emigracioni i shqiptarëve në Sh.B.A.nisi kryesisht  në fillim të shek.të 20-të duke u  shndëruar në  qendrën   më të madhe e më të fuqishëm të tyre   në botë. Jo më kot  në momentet më të vështira për ekzistencën e Shqipërisë jepej   kushtrimi :
 ‘’Mbahu nënë, mos ki frikë,
se ke djemt në Amerikë.’’
  Skënder Luarasi, mbërritjen  në Sh.B.A,e përshkruan me një emocion të veçantë:
‘’Mua  që akoma më mjegullonin sytë nga zjarri  i shtëpive dhe klithmat e  vdekjes së bashkëpatriotëve të mi ,nga vdekjet prej urije të nënave me fëmijët në gji  ullishteve  të Vlorës ,më përshkëndiu përpara syve  ajo pamje madhështore dhe e frikshme :  ‘’skystripes’’ato ndërtesa vigane të ngjitura me njëra-tjetrën.
Më prisnin  zoti dhe zonja  Kenedi ,  im vëlla Dhimitri dhe  kushëriri Naqo Miti Sevo. 
Pas formaliteteve  zyrtarët iu drejtuan vëllait tim:''Ne ta lejojmë vëllain të hyjë në Shtetet e Bashkuara me kusht që ta dërgosh në shkollë dhe jo në fabrikë''
Dolëm prej ishullit të Statujës së Lirisë dhe më shkeli këmba në trollin e botës së lirë  ku u klimatizova menjëherë e  fitova qetësi shpirtërore…
 Im vëlla Dhimitri, banonte  në Taunton Mass,  ku prej njëzet e ca vjetësh jetonin kryesisht  emigrantë nga  Luarasi, gati gjysma e të cilëve qenë farefis me ne, të gjithë anëtarë të degës nr.15 të ‘’Vatrës’’.
Në SHBA kishin ardhur nga Shqipëria  edhe im kushëri Petraq Mano Gostivishti, biri i Paro Kitës, motrat Parashqevi e Sevasti Qiriazi dhe Kristo Dako me gjithë familje. 
 Kur arrita në Townton Mass ,të gjithë erdhën të më përshëndesnin e të pyesnin për gjirijtë e tyre.Sa u erdhi keq kur morën vesh se të tëra mëhallat e fshatit Luaras qenë zhdukur nga faqja e dheut, përveç mëhallës së Kostallarëve që edhe kjo përgjysëm qëndronte në këmbë.
        Për  vrasjen e Vasil Kitës dhe të së bijës Paros ,të therrur para derës së kishës nga andartët, Dh.Luarasi   lajmëroi  edhe zonjën  Kenedi.
 Lajmi bëri bujë.Organizata  “Vatra” protestoi për krimet që patën bërë ushtarët grekë në Gostivisht. Departamenti i Shtetit pyeti ambasadën në Athinë, titullar i së cilës qe Johan Fred Williams. Ky jo vetëm e vërtetoi këtë ndodhi , por informoi edhe për masakra të tjera  që kishin bërë andartët  në Çamëri e në të gjithë Shqipërinë e Jugut. Qeveria greke e alarmuar kërkoi largimin e ambasadorit amerikan nga Athina. Ky erdhi në Vlorë, pa mjerim në të cilin ishin kredhur ata mijëra muhaxhirë në ullishtet e Vlorës, u kthye në Boston, ku pat qenë avokat, organizojë një “riliev fund” (fond ndihme), erdhi me vaporin “Albania” në porti e Vlorës, por okupatorët italianë nuk e lanë të shkarkonte miellin, duke thënë se Italia e kishte më për zemër popullin shqiptar.
  Unë shkrova një artikull në revistën“Ylli i mëgjesit”   për vrasjen e dy dëshmorëve të Gostivishtit (''Vdekja heroike e Paros '':S.Luarasi,Fjala shqipe)

----------


## Brari

Shum Falenderime ke  i nderuar Petro L per kto infomacione me vlere qe sjell ketu.
Vazhdoni .. sa te mundni!

----------


## petrol

Skënder Luarasi Kujton: 
Nga  një mbledhje e madhe në Boston, në Shoqërinë Panshqiptare Vatra,ku im vëlla Dhimitri ,si perfaqesues i deges nr.15 , më mori edhe mua ,  kuptova   që po të mos kishte qenë Fan Noli dhe Kristo Dako,kolonia shqiptare në Sh.B.A në atë kohë do të kishte humbur si sëpata pa bisht.
Mbledhjen e çeli Hamit Lumi dhe folën me rradhë Fan S. Noli, George Fred Wiliams, Kristo Dako, Bari Omari dhe Dhimitri Luarasi.
          *     *    *
Isha i dhënë  pas artit oratorik , letërsisë e psikologjisë: përpiqesha të kuptoja çështjet që rrihnin në mendjen e qytetarëve amerikanë të asaj kohe.Një ditë mësuesja jonë e nderuar Miss. Mary Davis na porositi të zgjidhnim nga ndonjë vjershë ta mësonim përmëndësh e ta demostronim në klasë. Greku,nxënës shembullor  ,zgjodhi vjershën e Bajronit me titull:”Zois sime, ses Agapi”-“Jeta ime, të dua” ndërsa unë si për sfidë zgjodha vjershën e Llongfellow-t për krye trimin shqiptar “Skënderbeu”. I recituam vjershat së pari greku pastaj unë. Kur mbarova, “The patriot” tha mësuesja dhe më shikoi me admirim.
Përktheva midis të tjerash  ''Skënderbegu,ose Liri e Dashuri'' të Uinkop (''Lajmerim'':Studenti'',1920,f.23) 
         *      *     *
Njoha  disa personalitete amerikane si : George Fred Williams, William Jenningss Bryan dhe Calvan Coolidge. Bryan-e ka qenë sekretari i shtetit për marrëdhëniet e jashtme kur qe G.Z.William ambasador në Amerikë. 
Me guvernatorin e shtetit në Mass. u njoha në  4 korrik 1918, me rastin e festës nacionale  kur  kishin ardhur në Townton edhe shqiptarët e Malibut që do të festonin së bashku me ne. Më caktuan mua të flas për shqipëtarët.
''Mayour i Taunton-it foli…Z.Skënder P.Nini, i cili ishte i zgjedhur nga ana e shqiptarëve  u shpjegoi gjindjes amerikane në gjuhën anglisht se shqiptarët kanë qenë në anë të aleatëve që kurse nisi lufta dhe që kanë për të qëndruar besnikë gjer në fund për ato qëllime… (Parada e 4 korrikut në Taunton:''Dielli'', 10 korrik 1918.Artikull i botuar edhe në Taunton ''Daily Gazzete'')
Shkrova në disa organe për çështjet kombëtare.Disa artikuj janë përmbledhur në librin ''Fjala shqipe’’. 
          *     *     *
Në vjeshtë 1920 , i shtyrë nga Parashqevi Qiriazi, bisedova me studentët shqiptarë për të themeluar një organizatë  që e quajtëm’’Lidhja e studentëve shqiptarë’’ dhe  buletinin’Studenti'' ku unë isha editor.
U bë një punë e mirë për ndërgjegjësimin e studentëve shqiptarë e familjeve të tyre, për mbledhjen e ndihmave,botimin e disa librave shqip  dhe propagandimin e ideve kombëtare:

Letër drejtuar Woodrow Wilson
President i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës
Kryetarit të Konferencës së Paqes , Paris
Legatës Amerika ,Paris
Shkëlqesi: Shoqata e Studentëve Shqiptarë,  përulet thellësisht e i lutet Konferencës së Paqes për të rivendosur pavarësinë dhe integritetin e Shqipërisë, duke përfshirë në kufijtë e saj krahinat e Kosovës dhe të Çamërisë, në bazë të së drejtës së kombësisë dhe të vetvendosjes, për hir të së drejtës dhe paqes së ardhshme në Ballkan.
                                                           Me respekt:
                                                        Qerim Panariti            
                                                       Skënder Luarasi          
( “Studenti”, Janar 1920 ,f.13)

 Në motin shkollor 1920-1921 lidhja e studentëve u shpërngul në Boston, Mass me përgjegjës studentin Koço Tashko. 
      *       *       *
Në maj 1920 ,pas pese vitesh në Shtetet e Bashkuara,ku  studjova:në Easton Academy një mot,në American Internacional College tre vjet dhe në Northen College School of Law për më pak se një mot,pa mbaruar moti shkollor, u nisa për në Shqipëri.
Disa muaj më pare   im vëlla Dhimitri ishte nisur në ndihmë të Shqipërisë  me vullnetarët e shoqërisë  Vatra
       *     *     *

----------

